# MLB thread: 2011-12 Hot Stove Discussion (Free Agency, Trades, Spring Training)



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*AL East:* Red Sox
*AL Central:* White Sox
*AL West:* A's
*Wild Card:* Twins

*NL East:* Phillies
*AL Central:* Reds
*AL East:* Rockies
*AL East:* Giants

Meh.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

SMH @ Wakefield not being the #4 starter at worst


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

yeah yankees!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Robinson Cano IMO


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Play ball


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Verlander already over 30 pitches after 1 vs the Yankees. No runs scored but a big positive there if you're Yankees fans. 

Heyward with the first HR of the season. Braves beating the Nats.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*Sabathia isn't looking very strong in the second inning here.*


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

If YES is taken off of DirecTV I may get arrested


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*Sabathia getting out of that jam only giving up one run was a nice job. 

Almost time for the Reds game *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, could have been a lot worse but that's what makes Sabathia, Sabathia. Verlander is looking good now though.

Mmmmm hot dogs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I am watching Cards/Padres for some reason


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

And the Reds continue to do what they did a ton last year, get another come from behind win!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I will stand by the Royals all season. 

I will watch every game. 

I will go to the K at least twice this year.

I will not be called a bandwagon fan when the Royals are actually decent in a few years.

Deal with it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That's the spirit, GA. I share the same sentiments about the Toronto Blue Jays.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It's going to be a _lonnnnnggg_ year though. Wish I could hop on the Reds bandwagon, but damn that bandwagon seems to be 3rd behind the Yankees and Red Sox, fuck that.


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> It's going to be a _lonnnnnggg_ year though. Wish I could hop on the Reds bandwagon, but damn that bandwagon seems to be 3rd behind the Yankees and Red Sox, fuck that.


while I think the term "bandwagon fan" is overused, you can be sure I'm not one of them concerning the Reds. I always support them. Obviously I've beeen more excited lately. It's not like the Bengals. **** them. It's not just that they're bad, the management is so inept there, there is no hope for them to do well for a decent period of time until Mike Brown leaves.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Bandwagon fans do annoy me. Anyway pretty excited about the Giants game tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> It's going to be a _lonnnnnggg_ year though. Wish I could hop on the Reds bandwagon, but damn that bandwagon seems to be 3rd behind the Yankees and Red Sox, fuck that.


The big problem for the Jays is the division. Doesn't really matter if they improve a bunch because the Red Sox and Yankees will always be there making big time off season moves looking to improve every weekness of their team. Jays are never going to win an off season battle, they are just going to have to draft well and hopefully have some guys all play beyond their potential.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Nomar sucks on commentary


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



DJ B.K. said:


> while I think the term "bandwagon fan" is overused, you can be sure I'm not one of them concerning the Reds. I always support them. Obviously I've beeen more excited lately. It's not like the Bengals. **** them. It's not just that they're bad, the management is so inept there, there is no hope for them to do well for a decent period of time until Mike Brown leaves.


overused wat. how else would you describe a group of fans who never supported the team until they got good?

I only call them a bandwagon team because Reds caps are the only caps I see people wearing these days. It's crazy.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Royals almost came back and won. I was nervous because I had Weaver starting today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Well I guess the Giants/Dodgers game isn't on TV here. For shame.

I guess my opening day is over.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It's not on ESPN?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Canada.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

watch NBA on TNT


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

As far as I'm concerned the NBA season is over until playoffs start.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*The Reds win on a walk off home run in the 9th... sweet start *


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Watching the Royals game now since I can't watch it live (blackout restrictions are cool). The first inning is PAINFUL to watch. Hope it gets better even though I know we lose (thx STUFF).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Giants offense looked pretty bad today against Kershaw, but he's a good pitcher. Lincecum looked pretty good and played well enough to get the win. Looks like this season will be another season of low scoring, one run games. If it ends the same way last year did i'd be more than okay with it obviously.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Giants will rely on offense by committee this year, much like last year really. Uribe was a big loss of interior infield power so hopefully Tejada has one year left in that bat for the Giants. Could be a big factor for them. Brandon Belt working out and winning Rookie of the year could lower what Tejada needs to do though. Same with Sandoval, if he has a bounce back year they won't miss Uribe much either. Regardless, their pitching is great and should win them a lot of close games.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

oh boy..here we go..Cubs are about to start..wonder what the over under on Castro's errors are
I'm going to say 3..but if it rains like it might..I migh thave to bump it to 5


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

If the Phillies could score a run that would be great. Having Halladay on my fantasy team and all...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dang Pena just saved an error from him


Dear Cubs pitching coach,

DO YOUR FUCKING JOB


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Astros got a nice bullpen there...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*The Astros will do that alot this year. Minus scoring that many runs. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Astros need to go back to those amazing uniforms of the late 70s/80s.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I would have felt really bad for Roy if he took a loss to the Astros.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Lady Croft said:


> *The Astros will do that alot this year. Minus scoring that many runs. *


indeed

*enjoy your First place Reds*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*I wonder if any of the Red Sox vs Yankee games will be on ESPN this year.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Lady Croft said:


> *I wonder if any of the Red Sox vs Yankee games will be on ESPN this year.*


No chance.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I was at Cubs opener today at Wrigley. What a terrible day for baseball. It drizzled throughout the day and I was 10 rows up in the left field bleachers. It was freezing. My Cubs didn't impress today. Neil Walker hit a BOMB against Dempster. Hope they come out tomorrow and beat up on this Triple-A roster Pirates.

Going Monday against the Diamondbacks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jays just underway. Three up, three down in the first for Romero. Hopefully the Jays get some offense going in their half of the first.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Lady Croft said:


> *I wonder if any of the Red Sox vs Yankee games will be on ESPN this year.*



Yankee/Red Sox game on ESPN? Nah.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

AMAZING opening day for the Jays. 

Looks like they'll be a whole lot more exciting to watch this year and that's saying something considering that led the league in HRs by a mile last year. Might actually steal some bases and do more to compliment our power.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

this is horseshit


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Feech, how long until Jed takes Marco's starting spot at Short? I picked up Jed for my fantasy bench and want big pay off.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

roberts and markakis are good people. i'm going to enjoy this before some losing streak arrives.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Feech, how long until Jed takes Marco's starting spot at Short? I picked up Jed for my fantasy bench and want big pay off.


never


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

If only Hernandez could start every game for the Mariners...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

cubs lost the first of what will be many, many losses this year.

Alfonso Soriano: most expensive 7th hitter in MLB history. yay.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Another Jays win, plz.

Not really sure why they felt the need to completely change their line-up after a dominating win but whatever. It's a lefty on the mound but still.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

They dominated again. Jays are hitting well. I gotta hit up a game after my exams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yep, another great game. Drabek was AWESOME today. Certainly looked like it was the first win of many for his career. 

Was expecting him to get the shaving cream to the face after the game but they interviewed Nix instead.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Disappointing start by Penny. Better not think he can bring that each game and keep his spot. Oliver and Turner, especially Oliver, are more then ready to be called up and be important pieces to this team. I know it's only a start, but he hasn't proven much since his last all-star season with the Dodgers.

Hopefully Scherzer gives us a strong performance tommorow and we get out of NY with at least 1 win. I'd be happy with that, since I expect the Tigers to have a tough time winning road series' all year. They weren't a good road team last year, and I'm only expecting slight improvement in that field.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Fuckin' Nick Markakis...


----------



## SKS (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Even with a 6-0 lead I didn't feel comfortable with Burnett on the mound, but thankfully we scored a ton of runs for him. Nice to see Tex with some powerful swings after an abysmal start to the season last year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

David Ortiz back on the juice :hb


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Nice win by the Giants today.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

cabrera just rocked hughes


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I predict a reality check for Girardi today.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

And ONCE AGAIN, Jeter grounds out. How suprising.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

ooh another yankee hater?!?!?!?!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Raburn saving extra bases. Difficult looking but a nice play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Brett Cecil looking good early for the Jays.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Russel Martin has been a huge pick up for the Yanks. 

And Tex starting out great...it's gonna be an awesome year in the Bronx!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> ooh another yankee hater?!?!?!?!


Actually I'm a Yankee fan. Long Islander in fact.

I just dislike some of the current Yankee team. For instance, Girardi.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Dylanlip said:


> Actually I'm a Yankee fan. Long Islander in fact.
> 
> I just dislike some of the current Yankee team. For instance, Girardi.


why is that


yankees back within 1


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Would be nice if the Yankees wouldn't have made the field so damn short. Both Cano's and Tex's wouldn't have made it out in any other ballpark. Probably not even made the warning track.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> why is that
> 
> 
> yankees back within 1


TL;DR, Girardi is an awful manager.

And btw, type sentences like you have a brain.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Dylanlip said:


> TL;DR, Girardi is an awful manager.
> 
> And btw, type sentences like you have a brain.


TL;DR 


wut? 8*D


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Ugh, everytime a ball is hit even decently, I'm worried it might find its way out of the ballpark. Can't wait for this series to be over so we can be done in NY for the year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think these guys wanna give this one up. Now they need Scherzer to get a 1-2-3 fifth to keep the momentum.

Hopefully the Bullpen can finish it off. Scherzer brought his D game today, yet he's in line for the win. A few insurance runs would be nice, but if we get to the bottom 8 up, I like our chances with Benoit and Velverde.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Fuckin' Nick Markakis...


he's a good guy. rays need to return to last place anyway.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Looks as if that may happen.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Just get out of this inning with a lead, Coke. That's all I ask.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Cubs blow there first ninth inning lead of the year...

oh joy


----------



## SKS (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

10-7 loss, I'll take the 2 wins against Detroit. Let's have a good series against the Twins now.

Btw, Boston sucks.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Looks as if that may happen.


it's only one series, but that won't stop me from getting excited about the orioles.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

howie kendrick is beasting it up


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

PHILLIES. 


doin it big.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

roy did good for me today in fantasy, good as in he didnt do terrible.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Brett Cecil looking good early for the Jays.


I don't know if you saw the games. I missed the opening day game, but the Jays have been playing with a lot of passion and patience. They're either looking good early on or I'm being blindly optimistic. We might not make it to the playoffs, but I'm excited this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

They are playing agressive.

They've been terrible at stealing bases the last several years so it's good to see that they are going to try to do more on the base paths this year. As long as the starters keep them in the games we always have our power that can win us games as well.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

brian roberts is on the roids again and gonzalez isn't concealing injuries. orioles might get out of last place this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



IMPULSE said:


> brian roberts is on the roids again and gonzalez isn't concealing injuries. orioles might get out of last place this year.


That will likely mean the Jays are there instead. No Thanks


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

just hope the rays continue to look off


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Longo being put on the DL the 2nd game doesn't help, Dan Johnson's gotta be the worst starting 1B in the MLB (.091 BA through the first few games), Bullpen's shit, too. Bleh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

He's 1 for 11. That's a mini-slump really. Guys will go 0 for 15 or more over the course of a season, it just happens to be the first week of the season so it shows. He is pretty shitty however.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

He only hit well in his 1st season, with a .275 BA. It was all downhill form there. He's garbage. He's not even a power hitter with a poor average, just...shit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jays with a really nice win last night. Were down 5-1 at one point, came back to tie it. Went down 6-5 in the 10th and hit then Escobar hit a 2-Run walk off to win it in the bottom half. 

It's nice to get the win even when your starter is shaky because with a young rotation they are going to have their share of shaky starts, especially from whoever the last 2 starters will be once Morrow comes back.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*The Reds may never lose a game...*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Rangers are going undefeated too no question in my mind.

So is Baltimore.:side:

Actually Texas plays Baltimore Friday. Sorry Orioles, you're in our way.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jesus, Tampa sucks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yep. The offense has major problems without Longoria. Even with him, they're still not going to be great.

Wouldn't surprise me if the Rays finish 4th. Which is a shame.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Yep. The offense has major problems without Longoria. Even with him, they're still not going to be great.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if the Rays finish 4th. Which is a shame.


No it's not . Well, as long as the Jays aren't 5th.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Checkout my fantasy team. 10 teams.

C - Chris Iannetta
1B - Billy Butler/Mitch Moreland (finna platoon them)
2B - Brandon Phillips
3B - Aramis Ramirez
SS - Troy Tulowitzki
OF - Justin Upton
OF - Carlos Gonzalez
OF - Carlos Quentin
UTIL - Andre Ethier
Bench - Ben Zobrist

SP - Clayton Kershaw
SP - Matt Cain
SP - Matt Garza
SP - Clay Bucholz
SP - Anibal Sanchez
SP - Jeremy Hellickson
SP - Madison Bumgarner
SP - Edwin Jackson
SP - Jonathan Sanchez
SP - Colby Lewis

RP - Frank Francisco
RP - Jon Rauch
RP - Chris Sale
RP - Luke Gregerson
RP - Rafael Betancourt

Holds are a stat in our league. I led the league total pitching strikeouts last year. I plan to again. This time, I'd like to win it by more than 200. Seems reasonable. But a couple other guys are catching onto my idea, and going with larger pitching staff. Posers.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Good start for the Jays this year. Obviously they aren't going to stay this hot all year, and they will probably finish the year in 4th in the AL East. But I am VERY optimistic about the future. A ton of young talent on this Jays team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jays win again, woooo.

Snider hit a big home run and the bull pen did a good job keeping the Jays out front. 

Escobar left with a head injury which isn't great at all. The play kinda resembled the one Morneau was involved in last year so hopefully he isn't hurt that bad :S.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Rangers are going undefeated too no question in my mind.
> 
> So is Baltimore.:side:
> 
> Actually Texas plays Baltimore Friday. Sorry Orioles, you're in our way.


You don't have to worry about Baltimore being undefeated anymore.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It's pretty funny that both Tampa and Boston are winless in 5 games. Not going to lie. 

Once could argue that the AL east is exactly upside down what was expected for seasons end. 

Yes I know it's early. Still funny though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

If I had my way I'd love to see the Orioles or the Jays take the East. 

As long as at least Boston is hurting, I'll say success.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Yankees can join them at the bottom of the East.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> You don't have to worry about Baltimore being undefeated anymore.


*Baltimore got scurred knowing the Rangers were coming. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

And were scared by Justin Verlander... :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

if no one wants to talk about my awesome fantasy team, then screw you guys! i'm taking my ball and going home.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Reds are undefeated...Man, I remember going to games when they were in the cellular..Now I stop going and they wanna be contenders..smh


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Lincecum owned the Padres today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> if no one wants to talk about my awesome fantasy team, then screw you guys! i'm taking my ball and going home.


ATTENTION WHORE!!!!

Lulz.

I'll say you're team looks stacked compared to mine. Being in a 16 team league and have 25 man rosters. I'm playing on ESPN. Head to head total points.

C - M. Weiters, C. Iannetta
1B - Gaby Sanchez, B. Belt
2B - G. Beckham, 
3B - J. Iribe (2B, SS as well), J. Bautista (OF as well)
SS - R. Brignac, C. Pennington
OF - M. Stanton, J. Tabata, P. Bourjas, Melky Cabrera, B. Gardner, R. Raburn
SP - R. Halladay, R. Oswalt, K. Drabek, Dice-K, J. Shields, A. Ogando
RP - J. Broxton, J. Hanrahan, J. Contreras, F. Fransisco

Doing pretty good this week considering Stanton is hurt sort of and Bautista is missing this series cause his wife gave birth or something. My pitching sucked today though :/.

Have one more starter that changes pretty much daily so I won't mention who that is lulz. Eventually I'd find one that I'll stick with.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

for 16-league team ... that's solid.

i'm not sure if they're still available but Brandon Beachy (Braves) is someone you should sign. Also, Andrew Cashner (Cubs). But Cashner is dealing with some shoulder issues.

Um. Who else. Mike Minor (Braves) just called up, he was okay last season late. The Rockies just called up someone. If De La Rosa or Chacin is still a free agent, I'd sign them as well.

But in a 16-team league, I imagine only Cashner and Minor are free agents.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Reds are undefeated...Man, I remember going to games when they were in the cellular..Now I stop going and they wanna be contenders..smh


*HeatWave, there's always room for you, baby!


Also, if Drew Stubbs is available in fantasy land... pick the motherfucker up. 

Ya hurr me?*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

stubbs is only available if your league is filled with morons.

a guy who can hit HRs and steal bases? yeah, he should not be available.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Lady Croft said:


> *HeatWave, there's always room for you, baby!
> 
> 
> Also, if Drew Stubbs is available in fantasy land... pick the motherfucker up.
> ...


room for me? what's the catch? lol


Am I the only one kind of sensing a Phillies meltdown coming? That pitching lineup is great but their offense is so helter-skeltar, it's possible that it could cost the Phillies the division and maybe(I said maybe) a playoff spot


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> for 16-league team ... that's solid.
> 
> i'm not sure if they're still available but Brandon Beachy (Braves) is someone you should sign. Also, Andrew Cashner (Cubs). But Cashner is dealing with some shoulder issues.
> 
> ...


Yeah I had Minor last night in my revolving door starter role. He lost me points lol but ya, that's mainly due to the offense stinking and him taking the loss. Depending on who's available for today starts I might drop him if not no one I feel confident won't fuck me over and lose points then I'll keep him around.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Guess who lost again?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Red Sox?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Well, them too, but IDC about them.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The funny thing is I could see them sweeping us.

Though if we sweep them your team and the BoSox could meet in a clash of 0-9's.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Wakefield should start tomorrow if they finally want to win


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

You know it's bad when some random asshole named Sam Fuld is your most consistent batter.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

orioles put them tigers in their place


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It's six games into the season. Red Sox are fine.

BTW, Cubs have Wells and Cashner on the disabled list. Wow! Already? It might be a long year for me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

no pitchers duel today


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Hughes isn't very good. And hasn't been since the beginning of last year.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



timfly said:


> It's six games into the season. Red Sox are fine.
> 
> BTW, Cubs have Wells and Cashner on the disabled list. Wow! Already? It might be a long year for me.


Lucky for us we still have Carlos Marmol..and Jeff Smarja..wow...and the year gets longer


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Both pitchers in NY/Boston have been shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

manny LMAO


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It's just Manny being Manny.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Angels home opener tonight!

Going to the game on Tuesday, gotta get my fleece blanket.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

...WHAT?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

PAP going MC Hammer


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Wow Manny....


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao 

Such a junkie.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

This will keep Manny out of the Hall of Fame.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dude just up and retired :lmao

Well I do feel bad for the Rays to a degree but at the same tine, they knew the risk involved with signing them


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Gonna be a long season for you.

Im curious, have you always been a Rays fan? or you just became a fan a few years ago?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Me?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Damn bandwagoner probably only became a fan in 1998.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Don't know if that's directed towards me or not but I'm more of a Reds/Indians fan..I just feel bad for the Rays


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Drabek, throw stikes please. :/


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Tampa and Boston both got wins, finally. Dan Johnson proved he's worth something, too.

Anyway, my fantasy team's pitching rotation of Kershaw, Hamels (sucked in his 1st start, but he'll own), Romero, Drabek and Kuroda owns. I've got Cueto on the DL, too. Had Jonathan Sanchez too, but traded him. RAPE


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Shields is lucky they came back and won or I would have dumped his ass off my fantasy team.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Tainted legacy aside, controversy withheld... Name 10 right handed hitters better than Manny. I think you'd be hard pressed doing so.

Willie Mays, Hank Aaron, Mike Schmidt, and DiMaggio come to mind off the top of my head. I'd rather have Manny than the middle two. RBI machine, pure slugger.

in b4 steroids.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Shields is lucky they came back and won or I would have dumped his ass off my fantasy team.


Why would that matter? He didn't get the win, anyway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Innings Pitched (IP) 3 
Earned Runs (ER)	-2
Wins (W)	10 
Losses (L) -5
Saves (SV) 5 
Strikeouts (K) 1
Hits Allowed (H) -1 
Walks Issued (BB)	-1
Home Runs Allowed (HR) -1 
No Hitters (NH) 2
Perfect Games (PG) 5

I don't play no jobber yahoo fantasy baseball, WWF.

@ Flex: you forgot the obvious, Rogers Hornsby.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Points h2h is pretty solid but Yahoo isn't jobber!

Anyway I had Danks and Thornton in most of my leagues so I'm obviously pretty pissed about the Rays coming back.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

good game against the Cards today. had all kinds of drama. Sanchex pitched really well and i was surprised he didn't go longer. Only negative was that Brian Wilson looked kinda shaky in his appearance.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

i need to trade jonathan sanchez before it's too late.

he got for strikeouts, but he's too wild. hurts his IP, and walks.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Why would that matter? He didn't get the win, anyway.


Points are deducted for a loss in some leagues, including one that I am in.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I see. I'm in a H2H totals league, so I wasn't aware.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

He still put up a -4 yesterday, but it's better than -9. I wouldn't have stood for that crap.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Sam Fuld just saved an inside the park Grand Slam with an amazing catch in right field. An AMAZING catch.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I doubt it would have been an inside the park HR but ya. Amazing catch.

Jays/Angels about to begin. Should be another good game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Considering it was Juan Pierre that hit it (I believe), it very well could have been.Didn't matter in the end, though. Oh well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah but it wasn't really a play where inside the park HRs happen. Usually they are shallow flies that an outfielder over challenges and comes up short. At worst he would miss that one and would have less than 15 feet to get the ball. But ya who knows. 

Jays and Angels going to extra innings.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

pretty crazy ending to the Giants game. Tejada hit a pretty good fly ball to the warning track. just when it looked like Rasmus was going to catch it and then Card where going to win he dropped it and the Giants scored the winning runs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jays got fucked my the third base umpire last night.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Sam Fuld just saved an inside the park Grand Slam with an amazing catch in right field. An AMAZING catch.


*You'll not see a better catch than that...


BTW I love seeing the Cards lose like they lost last night. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That was an amazing catch. And damn Rangers won't go undefeated. I was wrong.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Beckett ^_^


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It would be nice if Ortiz and Cano could give me at least 11 more points to win my fantasy matchup for the week.

And Beckett is dealin' tonight. 8 K's through six and has made the Yankees hitters look silly.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Jays got fucked my the third base umpire last night.


I was sooo pissed about this all day today. Stupid call on what seemed to be an epic game for the Jays.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

beckett went off tonight


----------



## wm1982 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Great to see the Indians winning. Didn't expect this at all


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Red Sox vs Rays tonight, haven't caught any of the games yet this season, will give this a watch until Raw comes on


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dice Ks a fuckin retard


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Lol @ Boston.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

its ok Wakefields coming in for an extended relief appearance


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I really do have mixed feelings though. Dice-K is on my fantasy team .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

wakefield picking inherited runners off


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I came this close to driving down to Minute Maid and beating Marmol with a sock full of quarters..how do you need 32 pitches to beat the Astros..we need a real closer


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Worst offensive team in Baseball put up 16 runs (only had 20 the entire season prior) on the Red Sox, lmao.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I guess taking 2 of 3 from the Yanks didn't solve many problems.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Worst offensive team in Baseball put up 16 runs (only had 20 the entire season prior) on the Red Sox, lmao.


their season peaked early RIP


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Apparently the Indians can't be beaten


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Going to the Angels game tonight, couldnt have gotten a better matchup, Carmona vs Haren.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

that was some of the sloppiest playing I have ever seen...The Cubs are making the Astros look like superstars


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Good game, gives Boston the worst record in the league. Not gonna lie, thought Papi homered that at first.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



> Going to the Angels game tonight, couldnt have gotten a better matchup, Carmona vs Haren.


So tickets were sold out, so i got tickets to go see Oakland 

That Haren & Weaver combo is as filthy as i imagined it last year, great game for Haren tonight.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Evilerk said:


> I came this close to driving down to Minute Maid and beating Marmol with a sock full of quarters..how do you need 32 pitches to beat the Astros..*we need a real closer*


Seriously?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

LOL I like Marmol. Sucks he needs to get into a jam to become lights out 4 out of every 5 times.

BTW, Zambrano hit a BOMB tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

same old Mets, they have such a loser mentality. The offense is a little better but they still can't get a clutch hit. The bullpen is attrocious minus Beato so far


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Delgado retired today .

One of the best Jays of all time. Another guy having to retire just short of the 500 hr club.

Nice win for the Jays today though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Whake said:


> Delgado retired today .
> 
> One of the best Jays of all time. Another guy having to retire just short of the 500 hr club.
> 
> Nice win for the Jays today though.


Used to be a big fan of him.  But he's gotta be up there in age now.

The Sox are killing me but I know they'll come on with a big win streak soon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Used to be a big fan of him.  But he's gotta be up there in age now.
> 
> The Sox are killing me but I know they'll come on with a big win streak soon.


Yeah he's 38. Had a bunch of injuries that last couple years. Hasn't played since '09 I think. Sad day .


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Blown save by Joe Nathan.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

You Go Timmy:



> Giants ace Tim Lincecum is giving $25,000 to assist the longtime San Francisco fan who was attacked outside Dodger Stadium last month.
> 
> The two-time NL Cy Young Award winner's donation will go to the Bryan Stow Fund to help with the 42-year-old paramedic's medical bills and other expenses. The father of two was beaten in a parking lot outside Dodger Stadium after the teams' March 31 season opener and remains hospitalized in Los Angeles in a medically induced coma. No arrests have been made despite a $150,000 reward.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=6355357


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Johnny Damon walk-off homer. I used to hate this guy. Now? Not so much.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Once again, Shields stays on my fantasy team thanks to some late inning stuff. tbf, he did pitch a pretty good game though, the Rays just suck.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

class act by lincey


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Whake said:


> Once again, Shields stays on my fantasy team thanks to some late inning stuff. tbf, he did pitch a pretty good game though, the Rays just suck.


I don't really think Tampa's that bad, just took time to get things going, especially with how fluid things were to begin. After everyone got settled after Longo's injury, Manny's retirement and other things, they've played well.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

good ol yankee comeback win


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I don't really think Tampa's that bad, just took time to get things going, especially with how fluid things were to begin. After everyone got settled after Longo's injury, Manny's retirement and other things, they've played well.


It's been like 3 games


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Well, the entire season has only been 12 games. It's all irrelevant at this point.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck Phil Hughes.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Mets have been awful, but you already know that


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jays start a series in Boston tonight. 

Probably just in time for Boston to get on track. Sigh. 4 game series, hopefully the Jays can at least split.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

random .. top 5 hitters in each league?

AL
1) Miggy Cabrera
2) Robinson Cano
3) Evan Longoria
4) Josh Hamilton
5) Adrian Gonzalez

NL
1) Albert Pujols
2) Hanley Ramirez
3) Troy Tulowitzki
4) Joey Votto
5) Ryan Braun

Matt Kemp misses the cut. 

And the only player from the AL who cracks the NL top five, Cabrera. NL is better at the top this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

AL
Cabrera
Cano
Mauer
Hamilton
Gonzalez

NL
Pujols
Tulowitzki
Votto
Ramirez
Braun

in that order

Pujols
Cabrera
Tulowitzki
Votto
Cano

Overall, in that order.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> random .. top 5 hitters in each league?
> 
> AL
> 1) Miggy Cabrera
> ...


I agree with that and the only thing I'd change is Tulo & Votto over Hanley and Hamilton & Gonzalez over Longoria. I'd have Carlos Gonzalez close now too but I need to see if he keeps it up.

How about Josh Beckett? Pitching lights out his last start and today. Sox need this win.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Haha, a 2nd blown save for Nathan this series.

_Another_ clutch hit for Damon, walk-off single. Good guy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Haha, a 2nd blown save for Nathan this series.
> 
> _Another_ clutch hit for Damon, walk-off single. Good guy.


I'm a big fan of Johnny. Killed me to see him leave the Sox but I still like him a lot.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jason Kubel needs to die.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Indians 11-4, heading into KC for the right to first place lol. That's so bizarre. But it's still early.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Angels/Rangers tonight, its the battle for first place early on.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I know its a day late but how pathetic was it for the Mets to use starting pitchers as relievers in their 16th game of the season as if it was game 7 of the World Series, things are getting desperate. 

Home series with the Astros coming up who I think have the same record as the Mets, if they don't take 2 out 3 then I will question if they can even avoid losing 100 games


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dice K's a retard


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Feech have you changed your thoughts on Jed Lowrie? And the thought of him replacing Scutaro as the fulltime Shortstop.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I never think about either of them


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Ricky Romero's an asshole, starting my fantasy team off with a 10.38 ERA this week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It was a bad game for Romero that's for sure.

Feech, I asked you earlier in the year when would Lowrie replace Scutaro as the Sox starting SS cause I had Lowrie on my fantasy team and you said never. That's what I was referring to. No big deal.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Someone posted this on another forum I frequent. These #'s / figures are related to A-Rod's contract he suggests (the poster on the other forum):



> Per year: $33,000,000
> Per month: $2,750,000
> Per day: $90,410.96
> Per hour: $3,767.12
> ...


Thought it was interesting.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Tim Lincecum was in beast mode against the Rockies. Go Big Time Timmy Jim. Plus, its his 28th game with 10 or more strikeouts.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Mets keep finding ways to lose game, they truely are Amazin'


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Someone posted this on another forum I frequent. These #'s / figures are related to A-Rod's contract he suggests (the poster on the other forum):
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was interesting.


That's unreal. I can't even imagine making over a dollar a second.

Looks like the Sox are starting to get some rhythm now, taking four out of five is nice and the pitching is looking solid. Beckett looks like a new man, Lester has never played this good in April. Not to mention Dice K, Buchholz (looking for a big year again out of him) and Lackey have all had good recent starts. Crawford and a couple other guys just need to pick up the bats a little. I'm going to love watching A-Gon in Boston for his tenure and Jed Lowrie is really playing amazing so far this year.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Mets keep finding ways to lose game, they truely are Amazin'


Jered Weaver has just as many wins this season as the New York Mets


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Arlodis Chapman hit 106mph(170km/h) the other day on one of the radars. Sooo crazy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dodgers are now controlled by MLB.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Crazian said:


> Arlodis Chapman hit 106mph(170km/h) the other day on one of the radars. Sooo crazy.


I guess he'll have to change the tattoo he got on his wrist...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Crazian said:


> Arlodis Chapman hit 106mph(170km/h) the other day on one of the radars. Sooo crazy.


Holy shit....

Hoping Beckett can keep his hot streak up with another good start tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Beckett's going for the cy young this year


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

JOHN MACDONALD IS A MONSTER.

Nah, but he hit a walk off homer. I'll take it. Won't expect another homer from him for at least a year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The walk-off he hit last year had a pretty good story to go w/ it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The fathers day HR? They lost that game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Oh. You see, the Rays' reporters on Blue Jays events is pretty sketchy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Haha, at least you remembered him hitting a significant HR.

It was a pinch hit HR though, in the 9th inning. Just the bottom of the 9th in a game they lost. First at bat since his dad had passed away.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Went to the game tonight & the Angels won 5-0 over the A's.

Weaver pitched a complete game shutout striking out 10, hes now 6-0 with a 0.99 ERA.

JERED FUCKING WEAVER!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

he's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Weaver and Haren have pitched amazing for them to kick off the year. That entire division other than Seattle should be very strong this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

First year in fantasy baseball and Jared Weaver is on my team.

WINNING


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Light Up The Halo, 8-3 victory for the Halos.

& oh yeah, i have a man crush on Peter Bourjos.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Tampa's over .500 finally, after that horrible start. Longoria's due back Tuesday as well, which obviously can't hurt.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

FINALLY Ervin gives the Halos a quality start & the offense lit up David Price.

Just Another Halos Victory!


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Tampa's over .500 finally, after that horrible start. Longoria's due back Tuesday as well, which obviously can't hurt.


orioles being at .500 is the only good thing about the al east


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Carlos Pena experiment is playing out well for the Cubs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Glad I traded that motherfucker in my fantasy league in the beginning of the season, when he had some (albeit little) value.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

zac britton is phenomenal for a rookie


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

britton needs to limit his walks, and start getting some more K's before I call him phenomenal. He's doing good for a rookie. 

Now, Michel Pineda is phenomenal for a rookie.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*Are there radio stream sites where one could listen to an MLB game online?*


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> britton needs to limit his walks, and start getting some more K's before I call him phenomenal. He's doing good for a rookie.
> 
> Now, Michel Pineda is phenomenal for a rookie.


any decent pitcher for the orioles is phenomenal to me


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

If last night does not symbolize the White Sox season to this point, I don't know what does.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Lady Croft said:


> *Are there radio stream sites where one could listen to an MLB game online?*


Pretty sure mlb.com offers free audio for all games (barring blackout restrictions)


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

mlb.com most certainly does not offer free audio for any games. Their audio package starts at a $19.99 price point. 

freebaseballradio.com used to be aces for audio. Nowadays, I find a lot of their streams are inactive, but your mileage may vary. Try googling MyP2P for another alternative (I'd directly link you, but not sure if its against rules!). They have a daily thread for free video and audio.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I think I Cenanuff of Garza


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*Reds got lucky on that inning ending double plat.. Ol boy was safe at second. 

And thanks for the radio tips guys.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Lady Croft said:


> *Reds got lucky on that inning ending double plat.. Ol boy was safe at second.
> 
> And thanks for the radio tips guys.*


oy..don't tell me that I was too busy yelling on how thet had the bases loaded no out and they couldn't get a run in


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

VERLANDER! 2ND NO HITTER OF CAREER!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Indians are playing unbelievable still. It's nice to see a team like that playing well with such a young team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Rays tied for 1st place. Pretty awesome.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Well, I think it's pretty much time to give up on the Cubs. Glad we have a lot of bad contracts coming off the books after this year. Now if we could just trade Soriano we might get to the playoffs next year. Fuck, I'm already saying "next year"


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Matt Joyce is a fucking beast.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

hellickson was dealing tonight. glad to see.

i think i gave up on ben zobrist too early. 

oh well, i dropped him for Logan Morrsion ... so not all bad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I have the top hitter and pitcher in my fantasy league so far this year (Halladay and Bautista) so I'm in first place at 4-1. Soon to be be 5-1.

Jays are only 3 back of Wildcard too. Yay...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*Two in a row over those vile, villainous Cardinals to take first place in the Central. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Cueto owns. Kept him on the DL for a few weeks in my fantasy league, and then he returns and allows no runs in his first two starts. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

sabathias crap


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jose Bautista is not human.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

rain saving the mariners from more embarrassment from the tribe the last 2 days

go tribe!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Another HR from Bautista (3 in the game). I'm not sure why anyone even bothers to pitch to this guy seeing as no one else on the team can hit that well...

Especially no one after him in the line up.

Regardless, he's clearly still the biggest power threat in the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

He's on some magical Dominican drugs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

By this time next week he'll probably have more HRs than the entire Twins team combined.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That team is worthless without Mauer.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Bautista and Gonzalez are racking it for their respective teams. Buster Olney posted on his twitter account that Bautista has 6 more HR's than he did last year up to this point and is batting a higher average. That's impressive.

Gonzalez dug the Yanks' grave last night with that 3RHR off of NY's ace, Sabathia, to really seal the victory.

Cubs rained out today.

Reds nearly blew the chance to sweep their divisional foes. Bullpen is awfully shakey.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*The Reds bring out the brooms and sweep those vile, villainous Red Birds out of Cincinnati. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

cards just need to accept the fact the reds are just BETTER


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Agreed.

Carl Crawford just made a shitty error to put the Yanks even more into this game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Crawford's terrible.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Bautista and Gonzalez are racking it for their respective teams. Buster Olney posted on his twitter account that Bautista has 6 more HR's than he did last year up to this point and is batting a higher average. That's impressive.


The funny thing is Bautista isn't even a natural power hitter. He has essentially NO opposite field power. Last year a handful of his HRs weren't pulled and I'm pretty sure his second HR today was the first one he hasn't pulled all year. Guys either walk him or completely pitch into his strengths, it's kinda funny. Good on him for getting enough of it every time they fuck up though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Crawford's terrible.


I wouldn't say he's terrible but he's not as good as he used to be.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Pretty steep 1-year decline. He might just suck @ Fenway, though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Ugh, bases loaded with no outs and we only get one. smh.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Zambrano starting to lose control. Reds mounting a comeback. It's hard staying a dedicated Cubs fan from Chicago when on campus in Cinci. Good to see Pena step up. Castro and Barney are getting on base, need players to drive them in.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Drabek needs to stop walking so many guys. Didn't cost him tonight but it will eventually.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Benoit needs to stop sucking. Soon. He didn't get a fat contract to go and allow more runs already this year then he did last year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Interesting how Tampa's bullpen got butchered in free agency and they've still got the best one in the Majors.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I can't believe that Kyle Farnsworth doesn't suck.

Gotta give credit to the Rays, after a shit start, they're putting it together.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Both Detroit and Toronto have done nothing but leave guys on base tonight. Glad we're out in front. That kind of production won't get you wins very often.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> I can't believe that Kyle Farnsworth doesn't suck.
> 
> Gotta give credit to the Rays, after a shit start, they're putting it together.


He looks like the biggest ****** in the MLB. I'm surprised how effective he is, as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Francisco, stop being a douche, and just get the save.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Agreed. My fantasy team could have used a good clean save tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Nice comeback win for the Rays. BJ's hitting with some decent power this season, which is nice to see. The entire OF has played fantastically well; Fuld, Upton and Joyce are great. Zobrist is having a bounce-back season, as well. That Matt Garza trade seems to be heavily favoring the Rays, as well.

Anyone know exactly when Utley is expected back? I've been in 2B limbo all season, mostly with Maicer Izturis in the spot. With Utley back, my team should take off.

*Edit:* Holy shit. I just saw the Indians game - They lead the royals 17-1 _in the 5th inning._


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

He's making rehab starts in A ball right now I believe. Should be back in 10 days or less I'd say.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*This just in... the Cincinnati Reds are pretty good. 


*


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

19-1 bitches...6th inning...go tribe!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Mazzaro "took one for the team" tonight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Lady Croft said:


> *This just in... the Cincinnati Reds are pretty good.
> 
> 
> *


yeah yeah..of course everyones pretty good against us


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Apparently talks are surfacing concerning the Rays being exported out of Tampa.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

When attendance is down 23% from last season, when attendance still sucked ass and the TV ratings are down 30%, it's got to be an option.

Oh, and nice of both of my fantasy 3B (Chipper & Wright) to go down within a day of each other.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*The Reds sweep the Cubbies out of Cincinnati after scoring 7 unearned runs on 4 Cub errors. 

How does that happen in the major leagues?*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I have no idea. It's painful to be a Cubs' fan. They always find new ways to lose.


----------



## RarelChampwin (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Apparently talks are surfacing concerning the Rays being exported out of Tampa.


I'm a Rays fan, and I think this is probably for the best. If they can't sell out their stadium with a recent WS appearance and an exciting, constantly contenting team, then I don't see what they can do to better their situation. Since it's all about spending money on free agents these days, the Rays have a very short window before they're unable to contend. I don't know what new city is begging for a baseball team and will be able to properly sustain it, though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Jays have made so many errors in this game, it's pretty laughable. God, their field looks hideous, too. Couldn't go with a typical diamond?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Say what now?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That shit w/ the ball bouncing off of the base then Litsch throwing it away was pretty hilarious.

*Edit:* Ooh, Joyce getting the Bautista treatment. BJ's time to shine.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

They've made 3 errors or something, bad. I was talking about your comment about the field. Arts artificial turf, one of the newest technologies for that out there, not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I think it's 5. And I'm referring to the patches of dirt; it looks odd. Should have a full dirt diamond. Guess it doesn't really matter though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Hmm, I just have the Bautista, EE and Litch errors, not sure about the others. Never payed much attention to the dirt around the patches. I'm pretty sure the Jays have a world record (for speed) grounds crew. That could just be what they tell the live crowds though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Peavy looks to be back by all accounts. Threw a gem today - complete game, three hit, eight K's, shutout.

Bautista is the best player in baseball and I say that with a fair bit of conviction. Leads the MLB in nearly every major statistical offensive category. Hitting over. 400 in May, OBP around .700. His rise from obscurity is something else.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Cubs fielders greatest weakness...a ground ball..right to them


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I love inter league play just because it's so different. Sox have been hitting real well and I'm liking the direction they're moving.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Zeke Carrera in his first major league at-bat, drag bunts in the go ahead run in the 8th inning with 2 outs.. Indians just find ways to win.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I swear to God, every time I check my fantasy team, Mike Stanton has hit a homer. Would've preferred he didn't today, but oh well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Mike Stanton is Bautista hot right now. On my fantasy team as well.

Really not liking the Astros (of all teams) giving the Jays trouble. Fuck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It feels good to be able to make attendance jokes at another team's expense, because the Marlins' attendance truly is pitiful. Might just look emptier because it's a football stadium, though. IDK

Utley returns tomorrow, as well. I've probably got the best infield in my fantasy league now (Votto/Utley/Wright/Drew)


----------



## fumble19 (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

its so hard being a mets fan


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Byrd on the 15th day DL. Fractured bone close to his eye, his eye is completely swollen shut.

Strasburg will be pitching off the mound for the first time since his Tommy John surgery sometime this week.

Adrian Gonzalez 4-4 performance yesterday raises his average to .341. Using the opposite field well for the first time all year. The baseball must resemble the size of a beach ball because Gonzalez is seeing the ball great.

Pujols was on a 91 at bat streak without a HR. That's over a month of baseball without hitting a long ball.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Byrd on the 15th day DL. Fractured bone close to his eye, his eye is completely swollen shut.
> 
> Strasburg will be pitching off the mound for the first time since his Tommy John surgery sometime this week.
> *
> ...


He was such a great pickup for the Sox. Fenway was pretty much built for him after playing in PETCO. Youkilis has been hitting great the last few games and Ortiz has overcome his usual early struggles.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jose Bautista making Colon want to disappear again with yet another jack.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

He's playing ridiculous.

Started doing MLB beat the streak today, wouldn't mind winning that 5.6 million. :side: Miggy better get a hit tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jays making Bartolo cry tonight.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Hey guys. Would any of you be interested in taking an inactive yahoo fantasy baseball team?

Dudes team is fucking stacked, he just doesnt update his line-up ever.

Joe Mauer, Kevin Youkilis, Adrian Beltre, Carl Crawford, Jason Heyward, Curtis Granderson just to name a few. Pitching staff includes Roy Halladay and Dan Haren.

Would really appreciate it, and you'd be in line to seriously threaten for the championship. Let me know.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So the Jays are shuffling their lineup to have Escobar hit fourth behind Bautista to serve as protection in hopes of Bautista getting a few more pitches in the zone. Don't get me wrong, I like Escobar's game but this REALLY shows just how thin the Jays lineup is. Especially with Lind out.


----------



## wwetnashow (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Has anyone noticed that the trend for the Jay's is, win the first game of the series to the Yankees and then lose the rest?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

This 16 inning game is nuts. Philly only has their starting pitchers left on the bench and a combined 40 players have played in this game. :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Hamilton and Cruz would go deep in their first game back against, of all teams, the White Sox. Go figure.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Odds are against Posey making a return this year. Reports say he tore two-three ligaments in his leg and also fractured his ankle. Tough loss for the Giants. Perhaps their most valuable commodity.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Crawford is hitting 6-7 so far in the sixth spot of the lineup. (Y)

Sox have been hitting the hell out of the ball the last two games.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

2 triples today I'd say he's out of his slump.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

agree STUFF


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Wouldn't be surprised to see San Francisco give Bengie Molina a call and get his old job back. 

Oh, and Stanton is ridiculous. New face of the Marlins franchise. Quickly becoming one of my favorite players.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

tigers should forfeit


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

umps might call it for them


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Utley homered :hb


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Sucks that Posey got hurt, it's a unfortunate part of the game though. I've heard people say it was dirty but it didn't seem dirty to me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

WAKE


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Our offense is terrible. We're gonna be lucky to break .500. 3rd base is a liability, 2nd is a liability, and the entire OF is a liability. Pretty much, everyone aside from Cabrera, Martinez, Peralta, and Avila is shit for batting. And you're not gonna win with 4/9's of a lineup, at least not consistently.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Chase Utley hasn't exactly been a hit machine since he's come back, but he's had a practically undeniable effect on this team's hitting. 

phillies had some real shit hitting coming up to his return. we'd be lucky for a 2-run game. but in the games that he's been back, everything's just improved. 6, 7, even 10-run games from our offense. it's really nice to see us hit the ball this way.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Sox averaging 11+ runs the last few games, good shit!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

David Price nearly died twice yesterday because of a sharp broken bat beamed right toward his head and a ball hit right at him. Got grazed by the bat, caught the ball. Struck out 12, too. He fucking owns.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Got a five day streak going in my MLB Beat The Streak. Only 52 more to get the 5.6 million dollars. :side:

Hopefully A-Gon gets me a hit today.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jays spanked the White Sox. 3 straight singles to lead off the game, Aaron Hill grand slam, and Encarnacion solo shot proceeding the GS. No looking back from there. The White Sox are disgraceful. Adam Dunn hitting .180. No production out of any of the main stays other than Konerko and Quentin. When they do hit (like yesterday), they don't have ample pitching. Time to rebuild, Kenny.

Big Papi' just hit the go ahead HR in Detroit off of Valverde. Papelbon warming up to nail it down.

Braves/Reds tonight on ESPN. It has been a good day of baseball so far.

Cubs/Pirates rain delay for 3 hours now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Disappointed in the Cubs. Up 6-3, stuck with Rodrigo Lopez too long (awful). Quade then tries to ride Samardzija for 3 innings when he isn't a long reliever and is still getting his feet wet up at the major league level. All in all, that's just not a realistic expectation to have.

Campana altered the game with his speed through 5. Got on base, stole 4 (or 5) bases, and scored half of the Cubs' runs. Castro/Barney played well (as if we should expect anything different) but the pitching has been a prominent issue. They're just not good, especially the starters. 

If the Cubs can't get a win off of the MLB's worst team statistically (Astros), I'm afraid my optimism is gone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jays need to call up Brett Lawrie ASAP. Guy is beast.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Lawrie's one of the league's top prospects, no? He's playing extremely well in the minors. Almost met his stats from the previous season in over half the time. 

Speaking of call-ups, Rays called up Alex Cobb to replace Andy Sonnanstine in the starting rotation. Thank God, because Sonnanstine is fucking atrocious. He was beasting @ AAA, too. Posted a sub-1.5 ERA, iirc. Desmond Jennings needs to be called up somewhat soon, because as well as Fuld began the season, he's considerably cooled off. He's undoubtedly a gold glove candidate in LF, but the offense isn't really there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

He's ranked 21 right now or something but clearly should be higher. I guess it depends where you look too.

Toronto has always chosen experience over youth and it really hasn't gotten them anywhere. I would only call him up if he's going to play everyday of course but Hill, Encarnacion and Rivera could all do with less at bats to get this guy into the line up everyday.

Watching the highlights of the Danks/Bautista altercation yesterday. Still seems to me that Bautista plays pissed off everyday. Like the opposing pitcher has slept with his wife or something.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Courageous top of the 9th deemed irrelevant by Marmol's irratic pitching in the bottom of the frame. It was Marmol's first blown save in his last 21 appearances. Good ratio but the Cubs need to start winning games.

Tampa Rays averaging 12,859 fans a game - worst in the MLB. TV ratings down 33% from last year in accordance. Time for a relocation. Bad baseball market, for whatever reason.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Because St. Pete is shit. If the team was actually in Tampa, they'd be doing better financially. 

Oh, and the day I take Morneau out of my lineup, he scores 3 runs, hits 2 homers and 3 RBIs. Fuccck


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yay! another shitty pitching performance.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It's always nice for the Twins to come into town. Can help the team get back onto track after having a rogh stretch against Boston. Shooting for 9 in a row against Minny, and then we get the White Sox, who we've controlled for the past few times.

Thank god we play in the Central, because otherwise we're nothing more then a .500 team.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*Jay Bruce and Joey Votto are pretty good. 


*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

What the hell got into Jay Bruce? He's been fuckin' ridiculous.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Funny how the White Sox can sweep Boston but can't put it together against a pedestrial team like Toronto.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Swept at home by one of the worst teams in baseball...Mike needs to stop using the Lou mantra saying these guy are due..were down 3 startes and over half our outfield...sitting on your hands isn't going to chance anything


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I don't know if health is much of a factor. None of the injured players (aside from Garza) are any good. They'r trying to field a AAA team. As I said earlier in the thread, I can't look at them without distain anymore. Houston is a bottom-feeder and we can't even win 1 game? Rebuild the team around Castro and Barney. Get rid of all these overpayed players (Zambrano, Soriano, Aramis, Kosuke, Pena, Soto, Dempster). Too bad they have no value, thus the Cubs are stuck with them for many years to come.

Eh, I'll stop my tirade there. End of rant.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*You wont get rid of Soriano. No one wants that contract. It might very well be the most ridiculous contract on MLB.*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

You're right and I agree. That's why I said:



> Too bad they have no value, thus the Cubs are stuck with them for many years to come.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Hellickson won AL pitcher of the month & rookie of the month, first guy to do so since Dontrelle Willis on '03. Good guy. 

Man, fuck the Mariners. Ruining Shields' chance @ the Cy Young.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The best sport in the world has no sticky? Fuckin BULLSHIT!!!

(Yeah, I know, interest levels, blah blah blah, don't care, don't want to hear it)

I'm a Cubs fan too Flex. Wish I had some condolences or something. On Barney -- I hope he keeps his current pace, but nothing I've seen from him in his entire career suggests that he can do it. He had all the makings of a minor league washout before setting the MLB on fire in these first few months. I fear the bottom may fall out on him, because his base skill set leaves much to be desired. But, if he can continue to make the adjustments as pitchers learn him, he'll do fine. I certainly hope he does.

I agree they are fielding an AAA team, and management is very aware of this. The idea is to fill your 25-man roster with as many min wage players as possible, to maximize on your profits. The downside is that fans like us have to suffer through the whole season watching this crap.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

anyone read that story about bryce harper? he hit a home run and blew a kiss at the pitcher and everyone is already hating on this kid for it


seriously hes what? 18, 19? hes young, hes a phenom, hop off the kids dick


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

bartolo colons the yankees best pitcher


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I hope the Angels can get some fucking power for Dan Haren at the tradeline.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Trumbo just needs to play beyond his youth and start crushing baseballs.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I still expect the Angels to trade Haren cause there is no way they can win the division with that putrid offense.

I mean our power is Trumbo, Hunter, Wells, thats not very intimidating.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Wells doesn't have much power and Hunter is getting to be beyond his years.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Exactly, they really need to call up Trout, give him some seasoning, so hes ready for next season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Hamels is going for the Cy Young


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jair Jurrjens is right with him, imo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Ogando is making a strong case in the AL. Gotta feel for those Angels pitchers that get no run support too. Then there's Pineda who's been great. Few others.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



John 'The Great' Mercer said:


> Ogando is making a strong case in the AL. Gotta feel for those Angels pitchers that get no run support too. Then there's Pineda who's been great. Few others.


My god Ogando came outta nowhere this year and Pineda is doing amazing too. I'd love to see Haren get one since he's a favorite of mine but he just gets no run support. Can't count out Felix or Beckett though. Even with a decent record and ERA, I still see him being up there come the end of the season.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Ogando was no surprise to anyone who knew of his stuff before this season. He had a great MLB showing last year, and his minor league K-rates have been unreal. Still needs a 3rd pitch, but he is legit.

As for AL Cy Young, where are the mentions for Jered Weaver? He leads Haren in every notable metric except BB/9. Hell, he leads most of the AL in most everything. Check this out:

2nd in W, 2nd in ERA, 1st in IP, 3rd in K, 3rd in ERA+, 2nd in WHIP, 3rd in H/9, 3rd in HR/9, 3rd in BAA, 2nd in OBA, 3rd in SLGA, 1st in WPA, 2nd in WAR, and 1st in FIP. He's Top 15 in BB/9, K/9, K/BB, xFIP, and W-L%.

That puts a whole new spin on the term 'dominant'.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I mentioned "Gotta feel for those Angels pitchers that get no run support too". That includes him and Haran. 

Weaver has killer in April, not a whole lot better than average in May though for 4 or so starts in a row. He needs to get back to April's level or he's not going to win a whole lot of games with the run support he gets.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Poor Athletics. Team is no good and they turn to the coach and axe him. They might have the worst lineup in all of baseball.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Thats the best thing the A's could have ever done, Bob Geren was AWFUL, Bob Melvin isn't that much better, but hes a step up imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

They have such solid pitching but their lineup really is awful. They must have the fewest HRs in the league too.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Its a California thing, we have great pitching, putrid hitting.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Sergio Santos blew another save against the A's last night. He's been a rock as closer but blew two saves so far this week.


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> They have such solid pitching but their lineup really is awful. They must have the fewest HRs in the league too.


Yup dead last in HR, only got 35 on the year, which is terrible when you compare it to the Yankees 92


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Brewers one game back now. If they win this afternoon, they'll be in a tie for 1st in the NL Central.

Lillibridge with another heroic catch. He's went from a journey-men, barely able to make the roster, to a cornerstone the team can build around.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

My god the Red Sox are playing unbelievable yet again. Gonzalez and Ortiz are on FIRE and honestly so is the rest of the team. Lester is pitching a gem today other than a Bautista HR.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Longo had an inside the park homer today. 2nd time Adam Jones fucked up in as many days.


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Indians are falling apart. Only have 2 wins in June so far.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

WAKE


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Silly Red Sox


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

josh beckett cy young


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Marlins went from perennial contender three weeks ago to the second worst team in the NL. Nobody is as far out of their division with the exception of Houston.

Cubs - 3rd highest payroll, 27th in the MLB in terms of W/L. Put together a good game of batting against Greinke today.

Cleveland relinqueshed their grip on first place. 1 & 1/2 games back of DET, Chicago W. Sox 5 & 1/2 games out.

Buster Olney is reporting that ownership is relaying the message to the Angels' management to not spend money. Matthews Jr., Rodney, Kazmir, Vernon Wells, Hunter.. all of these guys have been grossly overpaid in the eyes of ownership thus making them extremely reluctant to shell out money.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Big win for the Sox tonight over Price. Ortiz hitting like it's '05 is awesome.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

If I was a New York fan I would be worried of the sloppy play that almost cost another lose to the Cubs..

however..this was the greatest moment of the game by far...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shVc0YtrUzM&feature=related


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

We need to get to the All Star break so I can start caring about these games. Texas is doing pretty much what I thought they would so far. The surprise is Seattle.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Seattle's pitching might be the best in baseball. If they can get any contributions from their hitting, they have a chance to contend for the West or Wild Card. (srs)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Did anyone realize this (Seattle's pitching) before the season? I don't remember any talk, but then I don't pay that much attention until after the All Star game.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

No, not from my recollection. Pleasantly surprising.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Shields just finished off his ML leading 5th complete game. Fantastic bounce-back season thus far.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

This Yankees/Cubs series has lived up to the billing - been my favorite series all season.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

lmao my dad completely called what the Red Sox have been doing. After the 0-6 start he said they'd be about 20-20 after forty games and then they'd take off. Ever since they hit 20-20 they've gone 23-8 and won 15 straight series. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

JV has been amazing. Too bad Scherzers been reeling and Porcello had a bad outing last.

But yeah - JV = at least 1 more no hitter before the season ends and Cy Young.


----------



## JohnFTW (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I like how Jack McKeon has taken over The Marlins and immediately benched his superstar, Hanley Ramirez, for showing up late to a team meeting. Kudos to McKeon, you don't hear about that anymore. Bobby Cox was known for that, too, but this is always refereshing.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Looks like Reyes wont be returning to NY next year, i dont blame him though.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Marmol need to be less dramaticy and more strikouty


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Looks like Reyes wont be returning to NY next year, i dont blame him though.


He will more then likely stay in NY just not with the Mets.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Uh no. Cashman said they weren't going to go after Reyes. Plus, Jeter is still there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Bautista on a power surge once again. Most votes for the All-Star game. He's single handedly forcing people to pay attention to the Jays. I'll take it. Maybe it'll get us some more attention from Free Agents come off-season.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Quite a few new faces in the All Star Game this year.

Voting Konerko for AL but Victor and Jones really aren't bad choices either. I'm surprised and disappointed about no Dan Haren.

As for the NL I'm voting Either, but Morse making it would be awesome as well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Happy to see 4 Tigers (possibly a 5th) get represented. That's about right, although I'd swap Valverde for Peralta, but that's just me.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Konerko deserves to be snubbed. Teixera and Cabrera are both statistically superior than Konerko. I love the NL line up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Konerko deserves it over Teixeira. All Tex does is hit homers. He's hitting below .250 and has been very one dimensional hitting wise. Sure, some of his fielding makes up for it, but Paulie has still been miles better then Tex this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Good to see Snider do well in his return to the lineup today. 3 for 5 with 3 doubles and a couple RBIs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dunn went off today. I would say it's officially his coming out party. Monkey should be off his back, I'm sure we'll see a much more prestine DONKEY. Fickle fans are fickle. They went from booing Dunn every at bat (at US Cellular) to demanding a curtain call.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

He must have heard John Kruk today on Sportscenter. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

"What have you done for me lately."


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

True story.

And by "off", I mean a single and a 3 run HR. Haha.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Pirates 1.5 games out of first place and they haven't been this far over .500 this late in the season since 1992. 

Is it just me or is the best story in baseball right now going unnoticed or am I just not watching enough Sportscenter?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Didn't realize that until about 15 minutes ago. Pretty impressive, their pitching has been good from what I've seen. Their closer has been lights out.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Team ERA was 5.11 this time last year and 3.42 this year. And yeah, THE HAMMER has been shutting it down. 

I think there hasn't been much attention because it is the Pirates after all and everyone is probably just expecting them to collapse. It's understandable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Not to mention teams like Washington, Seattle and Arizona have been having impressive years after being bad so they've been forgotten a little.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I just thought there'd be a bit more emphasis on the Pirates given the near 20 years without a winning season.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Agreed. It's a damn good story though. They seem to be on the right track with a nice young team.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Pirates 1.5 games out of first place and they haven't been this far over .500 this late in the season since 1992.
> 
> Is it just me or is the best story in baseball right now going unnoticed or am I just not watching enough Sportscenter?


Best may be reaching a bit but certainly a damn good one. As a matter of fact, it would take me some time to figure out the best headline of the year so for now, I'll say undecided.

If Milwaukee can get their pitching to come around, they can run away with the central comfortably.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Anybody else think this year's All Star rosters have more young and 1st time guys on them? I mean I like to see some change but I feel like this year has had alot of younger guys stepping up. Maybe it's because guys like Ichiro, Pujols, Sabbathia, Crawford, Mauer, Morneau, etc aren't in it when they usually are.

Marking for Castro, Pence and Braun. Three of my five favorite players.  Still wishing Haren made it though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I was VERY surprised to see Sabathia left off, especially since Washington picked Price over him. I like seeing more new guys in it, so it doesn't seem as stale. Glad to see Joyce make the roster.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

This shitty officiating is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

What a pitching duel last night, both Haren and Verlander were just filthy, couldn't ask for any better of a pitching duel.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Starting pitching seems to be so well this year. Feel like there are so many more people with sub 4.00 ERAs than usual. And the biggest name pitchers in the league have all mostly been dominant.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I enjoy it being a pitcher's game. Much more intriguing to me than 10-10 ball games.

I'm sure the Yankees are exhaling normally now that Phil Hughes is back and throwing at his normal low-mid 90's velocity. All things considered, they were very concerned about his arm. Must be a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

wow a rangers fan fell to his death yesterday after reaching for a ball that josh hamilton threw. that sucks.


----------



## Cubstommy (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That really does suck. Hearing about the gap in between the fence and railing where the fan fell makes me wonder why they didn't put a net there. But I guess they couldn't really imagine that happening. The guy's six year old son was with him at the park, which is just horrible.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Freaking marlins need to get their shit together. At least they're out their making the little moves to try and improve the team.

I would be more impressed with the Pirates if I wasn't expecting it within the next two years. See where they are come September.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That's the second incident of a Rangers' fan falling in the stadium this season. Crazy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I feel horrible for the family and Josh Hamilton too. The guy has gone through so many struggles in his life and now he has to live with this. He was doing something nice that went horribly wrong and I'm just praying that he stays off the booze.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Awesome Pirates/Cubs game last night. McKenry with that clutch HR late.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Awesome for you maybe. :sad:

Yep. The Cubs are the epitome of mediocrity.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats to Jeter getting his 3,000 and impressive he got an HR for it. Not a Yankees fan but I like Jeter.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Chipper has been tearing with a meniscus tear in his knee for two months. Hey Chipper, maybe instead of bitching about Heyward, you should have had you surgery and been back already than sucking it up and sucking the last month.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I was at the White Sox game tonight - 2nd row, RF. Perfect seats; shocked how beautiful the view was. Visibility wasn't bad either. Alexei had a walk off to drive in AJ in the 9th. Good game. I am infatuated with the Twins' jerseys and caps. They have some of the best gear in the bigs, imo.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Chipper has been tearing with a meniscus tear in his knee for two months. Hey Chipper, maybe instead of bitching about Heyward, you should have had you surgery and been back already than sucking it up and sucking the last month.


He and ARod both are going to be sidelined with the meniscus problem.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Yankees fan that returned Jeter's 3,00th hit HR ball is getting a _ton_ of stuff - 4 seats in a suite for the rest of the season and postseason, signed baseballs, bats and jerseys and the cane to meet Jeter. Not too shabby.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats to Jeter.


----------



## vipsportz (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That's why jeter is captain, hes a great player. congratz derek jeter !


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Twins take 3/4 from the Sox. Should be a good momentum builder for them. Get some healthy bodies back, maybe trade a piece or two for some bullpen help along side Perkins, they have a chance to win the AL Central.


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Awesome for you maybe. :sad:
> 
> Yep. The Cubs are the epitome of mediocrity.


I feel your pain. However, as long as Jim Hendry is our GM, can't expect much to change. My interest in baseball seriously eroded after the 2008 debacle.

What do you guys think the MLB will do (if anything) to address fans going over the railing to catch baseball? Perhaps hang a big net over the walls a la behind the catcher? Interesting to see if there is a response. Surprised this is the first time this has happened, to be honest.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

There's nothing they should do about fans going over the rail. When everything is beyond all safety regulations, why should they have to bend over backwards for idiots? If they made the guard rails higher, people would just climb on them to lean over.


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> There's nothing they should do about fans going over the rail. When everything is beyond all safety regulations, why should they have to bend over backwards for idiots? If they made the guard rails higher, people would just climb on them to lean over.


I think it's something that's expected from MLB. If they don't do anything, it might give the perception to fans/advertisers that they don't care, and it won't take long for them to be vilified in the meda, in my opinion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Confused as to the details of this K-Rod trade.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Confused as to the details of this K-Rod trade.


KRod and cash to the Brewers for 2 players to be named later.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Salary dump for the Mets and trying to get some prospects into the farm system.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I guess they'll use Parnell as a closer now perhaps. I mean they're not doing bad but because of Phi/Atl there's no way they make playoffs.  if Reyes goes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Sounds like Isy may be the closer until they deal him. Nice to see him make it back to closer.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Blue Jays hosting the Yankees in a four game series to open up the second half of the season. Here the page turns and the Blue Jays shoot for the number one spot in the AL East and on their way to a third World Series win.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Very unlikely. They don't have much.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Getting to 3rd would be a surprise for the Jays.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Not of their bullpen has anything to do with it. Which it will.

There line up and arguable starting pitching is somewhat good enough to compete really. The bull pen just blows way too many games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

On the bright side, they may ship some of the bullpen away in a fire sale. At least Travis Snyder seems to have things together after coming back up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

For the love of god Dan Uggla needs to man up for the sake of my two fantasy teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> On the bright side, they may ship some of the bullpen away in a fire sale. At least Travis Snyder seems to have things together after coming back up.


Why would anyone want most of them?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Cheap relief with post season experience, Dotel and Rauch in particular.

And for Dan Uggla; glad we managed to get Infante and Dunn out of him if this is what was in store!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

They've all been pretty shitty. I certainly wouldn't complain if we got some prospects back from them though! Fransisco can go too.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dear Mikey..for the love of god...stop putting Marmol in..you should know by now a two run lead isn't safe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jays get 16 runs on the Yankees without hitting a single HR. Impressive really, especially with there dependence on the long ball.

Bautista left the game with an twisted ankle though


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Jays get 16 runs on the Yankees without hitting a single HR. Impressive really, especially with there dependence on the long ball.
> 
> Bautista left the game with an twisted ankle though


Yeah! Man I would have gone to that game if not for work. Oh well...

Sucks for Bautista hope he recovers fast.

I just really got into baseball this summer and practically everyday I learn something new. Tonight the Yankees got called on a balk and the Blue Jays subsequently got a run. I had never seen that before.

I remember another time earlier this summer a Jays hitter bounced it over the fence so I thought it was a home run but no, the hitter got to go to second base.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



PhilThePain said:


> Yeah! Man I would have gone to that game if not for work. Oh well...
> 
> Sucks for Bautista hope he recovers fast.
> 
> ...


Balk is any illegal motion of the pitcher. It's not really simply defined as there are so many things a pitcher can do to result in a balk.

As for the ball bouncing over the fence, that's a ground rule double. The same applies for a fair ball down the line that a fan interfere's with or if the ball gets stuck in the ivy at Wrigley.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*FUCK MARMOL*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Horrible time of the year for us Chicago baseball enthusiasts.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> As for the ball bouncing over the fence, that's a ground rule double. The same applies for a fair ball down the line that a fan interfere's with or if the ball gets stuck in the ivy at Wrigley.


Not always, depends where the fan interference is I think. Don't think Bartman was a ground rule double. Think that was a foul ball. But if it was a home run, then yeah. Except for that kid in the Orioles Yankees series, Jeffery Maher I think.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I'm referring to a fair ball down the line that has already bounced. The ball Bartman interfered with was a foul ball and it just prevented Alou from catching it thus continuing the at bat.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Couple of statistics I found:

Marmol's blown 2 run save last night is his league leading 7th blown save of the season.

Jeter and Posada have now played the most games together in Yankees history passing Gehrig and Lazzaro.

Braun's 23 game hit streak is the second longest in the majors this season.

Heat Bell's HR to Aubrey Huff last night was the first HR he has surrendered all season.

The Twins lost 16 of their first 23 games at home but are 14-3 at home since.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

If either Rauch or Fransisco had been the closer for the Jays all year they would have easily surpassed 7 blown saves.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Anybody follow Logan Morrison on twitter? Just started to the other day and he's pretty funny.

"Bathroom I just used was all out of TP. Used a Pledge Multi Surface wipe. Immediately regret that decision..."

:lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

LoMo by far is one of the best guys to follow in all of sports just for the sheer absurdity of it all. Love all the jokes he makes about McKeon.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Hell has frozen over. We just past the All Star break and the Pirates are tied for 1st place.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I'm pulling for them. Good story if nothing else. There pitching turn around is for the ages really.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

As i said in rants, it is downright unmaerican to not be pulling for the Pirates if you are a fan of a non NL Central team. Granted I grew up in a town with the Pirates High A team, and the game to play back in the day was who gets traded next, but they've figured shit out now. I'm pulling for them.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I want them to win also, but im big fans of Braun & the Prince, but if the Pirates are the ones to take the division, i couldnt be more happier.

Anyone else think the Twins will pull out there magic and win the division again? i think they will


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The AL Central is always crazy. I'm just hoping there's another playoff game after the season because that Twins/Tigers one a couple years ago was awesome.

Overall I see the Tigers taking it though. But that division is wide open, just a prediction.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I cant see the Tigers taking it with that pitching staff, way too inconsistent compared to the other teams in the division.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Tigers can hitch their hopes to Verlander, no pitcher the Twins can send out as a guaranteed win. The Twins offense is also coming around, but doesn't have the name values of V-Mart and my man Miggy(Marlins represent!). Also, from my p[revious statement, you can probably guess I prefer the chain-smoking Leyland to the Twins guy (wanna say Gardenhire?).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Verlander is major boss, looks like he has no hitter stuff half the time. Everyone else on that staff sucks or is at least very inconsistent.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I'm pulling for them. Good story if nothing else. There pitching turn around is for the ages really.


Honestly, I'm not even asking for them to win the division or even make the playoffs for that matter. The fact that they're competing and could finally finish a regular season in my lifetime with a winning record is enough to satisfy me. Anything more than that is just a bonus.

But yeah, the pitching turn around has been unbelievable. ERA a bit over 3 right now compared to well over 5 this time last year. I'm hoping maybe a deal or two can be made near the deadline to provide a bit more offense because they're struggling in that department.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Verlander is major boss, looks like he has no hitter stuff half the time. Everyone else on that staff sucks or is at least very inconsistent.


I have Scherzer in my money league, fucking tell me about it! But I also now have Liriano, who is on par if not worse than Scherzer IMO with his performances.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The White Sox will take the division. They're going to go on a roll here. Sweep Detroit, sweep Kansas City, and take 2/3 from Cleveland. I can see them then taking 2/3 from Detroit later in July. The harder task will be the home stand vs. Boston and New York when they come to town.

It's going to be a good road trip. If it isn't, count the season over. All our opponents are division foes over the next month with the exception of Bos/NY.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

going to the Jays game tomorrow, gonna catch batting practice and try to get some MLB balls wish me luck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



PhilThePain said:


> going to the Jays game tomorrow, gonna catch batting practice and try to get some MLB balls wish me luck.


I've always had no problem getting one. Pretty much an endless supply of chances all batting practice and not that many people care to try to get them. Plus kids arms are too short.



-Mystery- said:


> Honestly, I'm not even asking for them to win the division or even make the playoffs for that matter. The fact that they're competing and could finally finish a regular season in my lifetime with a winning record is enough to satisfy me. Anything more than that is just a bonus.
> 
> But yeah, the pitching turn around has been unbelievable. ERA a bit over 3 right now compared to well over 5 this time last year. I'm hoping maybe a deal or two can be made near the deadline to provide a bit more offense because they're struggling in that department.


They've had a fair amount of injuries this year as well iirc. Tabata is out currently I know. He's not that great but he contributes with his speed when healthy. They need depth at this point really. Maybe allow Tabata to be a play a pinch hitter/runner role down the stretch as his legs will be valuable late in close games down the stretch.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Pirates remind me of the 05 White Sox. Great SP, lights out closer, and timely hitting + small ball.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Alvarez has also been hurt most of the year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

They've had to deal with guys immensely underachieving too. Alvarez was expected to break out this year and has been hurt a lot plus generally sucked when he hasn't been hurt. Jones was expected to be better and is kinda worse than last year. They don't have anyone that's overly great, pretty much what Flex said, role guys with solid pitching.

In other news, Thome is 4 away from 600.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

beckett again in Tampa


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Niemann sucks, not sure how he's pitched this well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

hes taking the L


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

We'll see. Doubt he's in for the 9th though, so he probably won't get the loss.

I fucking hate the dome.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Ahaha my friend has Niemann on his fantasy team and I constantly say he sucks. He was texting me all night and I just kept repeating "Niemann sucks". Running joke. Ya.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

He does suck. Not sure why someone would have a guy with a 4.53 ERA and only 33 K's prior to tonight. Lowered his ERA quite a bit tonight, though. 

That 1/2 inning was ridiculous. Wish they showed the fan that ran on the field, though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

this games horseshit


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

They always pan away from fans running on the field. I'm not sure why, unless they are naked of course. Quality entertainment.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Peavy's fastball has been around 88MPH all night. Highest fastball, in terms of velocity, 92MPH. Whacky game tonight. Lots of fielding errors to put runners on then the runners for KC make errors likewise. This is why KC isn't a contender year after year. They don't maximize their opportunities.

Their pitcher, Duffy, has a lot of talent. Few years from now, he may be as valued as Greinke was.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

man the jays are changing pitchers for almost every batter in extra innings? what the hell is going on

Cecil, Rauch, Dotel, Frasor...they all threw so far


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dunn out with an injury, should be good to go Friday vs. Cleveland. Preliminary talks between Kenny Williams (White Sox GM) and Houston about a Carlos Quentin/Tyler Flowers/Pitching prospect for Hunter Pence. I would be fond of that move - would be better if we could move Rios but his stock is at an all time low and I can't imagine anyone wanting to add him to their roster.

Indians lost to Minnesota today. Pittsburgh fell to Cinci.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I'd be pissed if Carlos got traded to Houston, who protects him in that line up? Carlos Lee? Michel Bourne?

I love my bash bro's of Konerko and Quintan in my money league.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

With all due respect, Quentin is pretty bad. Piss poor fielding, pointless solo HR's, untimely hitting, and a .250 average. Neglecting to mention how hot-headed he is, too.


----------



## Burden (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

There will be no one to protect him in Houston. Especially with Pence and Pena most likely to be dealt. I would love for Pittsburgh to land one of those guys, especially Pence. I don't think that they are, but it would definitely be a boost to their anemic offense. If they would get rolling on offense, they could make some serious waves. Their pitching has been outstanding.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Think Pence will be dealt? Every team should be looking at him, imo. I see him as a future MVP and a damn good team player.

Sox getting a win today with a decent start out of Miller. Threw alot of balls but for a new guy, he's getting wins and Ellsbury is on fire!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Stephan Drew broke his ankle. I hope Hardy can be serviceable in my 14 team league and I can find a new MI to replace a shifting Hardy.

Sucks for the D-Backs though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Think Pence will be dealt? Every team should be looking at him, imo. I see him as a future MVP and a damn good team player.
> 
> Sox getting a win today with a decent start out of Miller. Threw alot of balls but for a new guy, he's getting wins and Ellsbury is on fire!


I think he should be. HOU is agregiously bad. Pence is going on 26, might as well collect a few pieces.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Did the marlins seriously just get swept by the fucking padres? We were supposed to be 500 after sweeping them


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

what would you consider being the better perfect game? one where the pitcher only pitches 27 times and all hitters are retired or one where the pitcher throws 81 times and gets 27 strikeouts?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone play Beat The Streak on MLB.com? Pretty fun game, my highest streak is 11.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



PhilThePain said:


> what would you consider being the better perfect game? one where the pitcher only pitches 27 times and all hitters are retired or one where the pitcher throws 81 times and gets 27 strikeouts?


27 pitches is the perfect team game, 27 strikeouts is the perfect pitching game. You can still lose throwing 27 K's though.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> 27 pitches is the perfect team game, 27 strikeouts is the perfect pitching game. *You can still lose throwing 27 K's though.*




how? if it goes to extra innings?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Just wanted to post and say.. despite the loss yesterday CC is a beast. I remember arguing in this section last year he should have been CY Young but this year it is more valid. Yes i know Verlander and Weaver have been great but if not for CC i dont know where the Yanks r right now


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Strong rumors about the White Sox acquiring Colby Rasmus for Edwin Jackson or Rasmus for Thornton and a 3B prospect. Reports say it is likely to happen if nobody else steps up their offer for Rasmus. Knowing Kenny, if we take 2/3 from Detroit (we just swept Cleveland), he's going to throw his chips "all in".

I would love to see an outfield of Pierre - Rasmus - Viciedo heading into the future. That means we have to find a way to get rid of Rios and determine if there's a suitor for Quentin.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

why would anyone want to see Pierre in the future?

Dude needs to go.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

umirin' the Cubs 3 game win streak? yeah you jelly



Mikey Damage said:


> why would anyone want to see Pierre in the future?
> 
> Dude needs to go.


He's tearing it up recently. .365 average the last 28 games. But only because he's a necessity on a club without a leadoff hitter. I do like Lillibrdige and wouldn't mind seeing him as Pierre's successor.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Got offered to go to the Sox game last night but turned down because I had plans. Kinda glad I did because it had a 2+ hour rain delay and went 14 innings and I would've had to leave early to take the T. :lmao

My friends got home before the game even ended. ~__~


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Turning down tickets to Fenway :O

Jimmy Fallon just cringed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

FEVER PITCH~!

And tonight's game is a real pitchers duel. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

royals are garbage


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That ball not going out of the park for Pedroia is bullshit. Would've loved a cycle.

And Big Papi is having one hell of a season. (Y)


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

CC had a perfect game going through 6 before it got broken up, I hope one day he gets it because if any pitcher deserves it it's him. He is a class act and great for us. I was so happy when we got him and they better fucking do everything to keep him there.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

LOL. CC was sick today. After the first 3 innings, I was pulling for him to get the perfect game. CC is a great pitcher, good to see him have success in the city that is hardest to impress.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

How bout that Braves/Pirates game still going on?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck, just noticed that.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Braves win on a botched call at home. Looked out but the ump called him safe. I'll take it though.

6 hours 39 minutes.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

How many innings?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

18 or 19.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Braves won in the bottom of the 19th. There was 1 out.

McCann is injured though. 15 day DL.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I was trying to find it on TV but MLB Network didn't have it. 

Both teams better hope their starters can go 8+ tomorrow.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Well, Venters, Kimbrel, Linebrink, and Sherrill all went less than 2 innings so they'll be freshish. Martinez went 6 innings and Proctor, who got the walkoff "hit", went 3 innings.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

What a bullshit call after 19 innings. Probably the worst call since Jim Joyce. Oh well, that kind of shit happens.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Maybe the ump received a between innings text from his wife. I'm naked. On a bed. In the hotel. Hurry. The Fuck. Up.

Fair play really.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*










Bastard.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck that's horrible. At least Jim Joyce legitimately felt awful after the Gallaraga one. This guy apparently just said "Yeah, maybe he could've been safe". ~____~


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

3 way trade between the CWS, TOR, and STL.

CWS: Jason Frasor, and prospects Zach Stewert (TOR) and Trevor Miller (STL)
TOR: Mark Teahen, Colby Rasmus, Brian Tallet, and P.J. Walters
STL: Edwin jackson, Marc Rzepczynski, Octavio Dotel and Corey Patterson.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Beltran close to signing with the Giants. That bat would be huge in their lineup.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> 3 way trade between the CWS, TOR, and STL.
> 
> CWS: Jason Frasor, and prospects Zach Stewert (TOR) and Trevor Miller (STL)
> TOR: Mark Teahen, Colby Rasmus, Brian Tallet, and P.J. Walters
> STL: Edwin jackson, Marc Rzepczynski, Octavio Dotel and Corey Patterson.


Source? 

I'm only seeing Frasor and Stewart for Jackson and Teahen.

I hope you're right though. The 3 team trade is definitely better for the Jays.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

ESPN said Rasmus too I believe. I didn't see the full details but a friend just texted me saying Rasmus was going to Toronto so I'm figuring it's true.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, yahoo and mlb.com could be slow. I'll check out ESPN.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Ervin Santana is 3 outs from a no hitter btw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Oh shit. (Y)

Funny to see one with a run scored but I'm hoping he gets it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

5 errors :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck. :lmao

Congrats to him though, got it!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Second no hitter this season by a guy on my bench :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

And now Seattle snaps the losing streak at 17.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

You have got to be kidding me. Braves and Pirates are in extra innings again.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Braves/Pirates in extras again. No repeat of last night plz.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Braves win. I don't know how because I went downstairs and when I came back it was over.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Like the trade for the Jays. Rasmus should be a stud if he shows some humility and becomes coachable. For the White Sox, good move, too. Dump $9.5 million the next two years, free's up a spot for Sale as a SP next year.

Buster Olney is reporting the Sox are in discussions with Philly about trading Quentin there. I think the CWS should be sellers this year and by all acounts, Kenny is exploring all avenues.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Jays are a great place for Rasmus to turn things around and get back on track so I'm not tooooo worried. Farrell and Murphy will work hard with him.

Me and my friend were discussing the complete cluster fuck the Jays have created as far as playing time though and it's only going to get worse when Brett Lawrie gets the inevitable call up. Right now it's looking like it'll be Snider in left, Rasmus in centre and Thames in right. Then at third you have Bautista (who's far more valuable in right but whatever), Teahen (who can also play the OF and second I believe), and Encarnacion. And this doesn't even include Lawrie who was suppose to come up to play third. They still have Davis as the 4th outfielder I guess. 

Things were far less complicated when they planned to call Lawrie up the first time right before he broke his wrist. They had Encarnacion at third and stinking it up at the plate and it was going to be an easy swap.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Can Snyder/Bautista play right? As a Snyder owner, I'd prefer he start everyday


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Snider's more suited for left because his arm isn't that great. Bautista is great in right, I'm not sure how much he'll play there though because they'll want Thames to be in the line up if he's up and I can't see him being sent back down as he's been good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Not that it's worth mentioning, but:


> The Brewers obtained $1 from the Braves for catcher Wil Nieves, according to Adam McCalvy of MLB.com (on Twitter). *That's right - one dollar*. The Braves will pay Nieves' remaining salary while he plays for their Triple-A affiliate.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Good luck with Teahen. Absolute garbage, JM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think he's staying and if he is I can't see him being anything more than a bench role. We already have Edwin Encarnacion to play third when Bautista isn't there. Teahen may have a bit more versatility as far as where we can put him in the field but I don't think it matters because Lawrie will be up soon anyway and they'll need to make room.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

RIP Hideki Irabu, hung himself.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Hoping the Yankees find a starter from somewhere. Jimenez seems a bit pricey, but Kuroda seems not bad. Would also like to see them grab a veteran outfield bat to come off the bench, since Andruw Jones hasn't exactly worked out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



iMac said:


> Hoping the Yankees find a starter from somewhere. Jimenez seems a bit pricey, but Kuroda seems not bad. Would also like to see them grab a veteran outfield bat to come off the bench, since Andruw Jones hasn't exactly worked out.


I wouldn't mind Kuroda, but you know what they say about NL pitchers coming to the AL. You can pretty much add another run on to their ERA, which would make his a little over 4. It's not bad, but its not exactly game changing. 

The Rockies are out of their mind to ask for 3 top prospects for Jimenez. He hasn't been the same since the first half of last season. I'm really hoping King Felix is back in play now that the M's are out of it.

I agree Jones hasn't been very good, but Chavez just got back and he was hitting great before he got hurt. Hopefully he can be that bat off the bench we need.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



iMac said:


> Hoping the Yankees find a starter from somewhere. Jimenez seems a bit pricey, but Kuroda seems not bad. Would also like to see them grab a veteran outfield bat to come off the bench, since Andruw Jones hasn't exactly worked out.


If we don't another starter behind Sabathia we won't go far in the playoffs. While Garcia and Colon have been good(better than I expected) it will only get us so far in the postseason. Boston is firing on all cylinders right now and we need to make a move quickly. Kuroda makes more sense to go after and we be good for us to get. I wouldn't mind adding a potential bat as well considering we are inconsistent and don't have a .300 batter on the offense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Rafael Furcal is a Cardinal, Ubaldo Jimminez a Indian, Derek Lee a Pirate, Doug Fister a Tiger, Koji Uehara a Ranger. Just some of the trades today off the top of my head.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Interesting that the Harden to Boston trade didn't go through. Must be some injury issues the Sox weren't happy with I guess.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Braves got Michel Bourne for Schaefer and 2 not top 20 org prospects.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Glad the Sox didn't get Harden. Our DL is already filled. ~___~

Pence to the Phillies is the best deal so far, imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Heath Bell to the Rangers. Really good pickup for them, imo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Uejara and Bell, good bolstering of the pen for the Rangers.

Scratch that, it's Mike Adams, not heath bell. Still a solid pick up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Nvm. Fucking A, NESN lied. :lmao

They didn't get Bell but they did get a reliever. (didn't hear the name)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Nvm. Fucking A, NESN lied. :lmao
> 
> They didn't get Bell but they did get a reliever. (didn't hear the name)


Nah, Rosenthal screwed it up. he corrected it to Mike Adams, who is very good still.






Ryan Ludwick traded to Pitt.

Erik Bedard traded to the Red Sox as part of a 3 way with the Dodgers.
Red Sox get: starter Erik Bedard, reliever Joshua Fields (both from Mariners)
Dodgers get: catcher Tim Federowicz, Juan Rodriguez, Stephen Fife (all from Red Sox)
Mariners get: outfielder Trayvon Robinson (from Dodgers), outfielder Chih-Hsien Chiang (from Red Sox)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Some intriguing trades today.

Funny that Brye mentioned Harden and that Boston's DL is already filled yet they get a guy who's on it pretty much just as much with Bedard lol. Glad Bedard is finally getting a chance to win though. Being Canadian I do have a soft spot for him so hopefully things work out for him, which basically mean not getting hurt as he's pretty good when healthy. 

Pittsburgh added some pop with the additions of Derek Lee and Ryan Ludwick. Lee has fallen off the radar quite a bit since his really good 09 season but did play really well after being sent to Atlanta last year so maybe he can do the same this year for the Pirates. 

Biggest WTF trade for me today was the Diamondbacks giving up Allen and another guy for a decent arm to go in their bullpen. Basically they gave up a guy that could have been a big part of their future for relief help (that they do need mind you) that still doesn't vault them past the Giants, imo. Waste I think.

I'll give more thoughts as you guys discuss them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Pirates being buyers is quite impressive. I'd love to see them take the NL Central because of the story behind it.

Meh at the Sox getting Beddard. Didn't have to give up too much for it so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Some intriguing trades today.
> 
> Biggest WTF trade for me today was the Diamondbacks giving up Allen and another guy for a decent arm to go in their bullpen. Basically they gave up a guy that could have been a big part of their future for relief help (that they do need mind you) that still doesn't vault them past the Giants, imo. Waste I think.
> 
> I'll give more thoughts as you guys discuss them.


Not really that much of a WTF trade in my opinion, someone who's scene maybe 20 games from Brandon Allen the last couple years since their AAA is in Reno. Reno is really a hitters park, look what Wily Mo Pena did there this year before getting called up and subsequently DFA'd. He's had plenty of time in the majors to prove himself, 290 AB's I think I saw, and Arizona is always picking other people over him for a reason. that said, he should go straight to Oakland's 25 man roster. He could start down the line, but he's nothing more than an average 1B.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I like what Texas and SF did. I was underwhelmed by Pitt, didn't like St. Louis moves, and didn't think much of ATL's either (I was fond of Schaeffer). 

Philly did well by trading for now and the present in Pence. 26 year old all-star, contract controlled through 2013. He will be a cornerstone for many years to come.

Edit: meant "now and the future"


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Not really that much of a WTF trade in my opinion, someone who's scene maybe 20 games from Brandon Allen the last couple years since their AAA is in Reno. Reno is really a hitters park, look what Wily Mo Pena did there this year before getting called up and subsequently DFA'd. He's had plenty of time in the majors to prove himself, 290 AB's I think I saw, and Arizona is always picking other people over him for a reason. that said, he should go straight to Oakland's 25 man roster. He could start down the line, but he's nothing more than an average 1B.


But they didn't get anything in return that makes them that much better. Certainly not better than San Fran. Why bother? The Giants added Beltran, a pretty dynamic player, and they added a relative unknown reliever outside of Oakland. Might as well have waited on Allen or at least get a bit more help than that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

they got the pitching help they needed in the pen and at the end of the rotation in Marquis earlier in the day. I still don't think they have a shot, but really, they had a piss poor bullpen to start, and he is clearly one of the better options now. Who else is there? Putz?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Does anyone watch Pujols in awe like I do? Or is his legacy automatically tainted by the recent performance-enhancing era, with or without positive tests? Fans aren't as star-struck by him as they were by Bonds or AROD and Pujols is a far better hitter (more well-rounded) than them both. Probably a by-product of the era and guilty by association, despite being a model citizen.

But he legitimately is the best hitter I've ever watched (which isn't much baseball - extends back to the mid 80's on the MLB network and some season VHS's of the Reds that my uncle has in his archives).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> they got the pitching help they needed in the pen and at the end of the rotation in Marquis earlier in the day.* I still don't think they have a shot*, but really, they had a piss poor bullpen to start, and he is clearly one of the better options now. Who else is there? Putz?


Which is the point I'm making really. If you aren't making a trade that makes you a stronger playoff threat then to me you shouldn't be giving up on a young talent for the sake of slight bull pen help.



Father Flex said:


> Does anyone watch Pujols in awe like I do? Or is his legacy automatically tainted by the recent performance-enhancing era, with or without positive tests? Fans aren't as star-struck by him as they were by Bonds or AROD and Pujols is a far better hitter (more well-rounded) than them both. Probably a by-product of the era and guilty by association, despite being a model citizen.
> 
> But he legitimately is the best hitter I've ever watched (which isn't much baseball - extends back to the mid 80's on the MLB network and some season VHS's of the Reds that my uncle has in his archives).


I was always blown away by the way Ken Griffey Jr. swang the bat in the 90s and early 2000s. Pujols is great too obviously, and has mammoth talent. Beyond those two another guy I'll mention is surprisingly Chipper Jones. Always impressed me the way he handles the bat.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I last saw Pujols when he was still in LF, so it's been a while and was from above the scoreboard in left field in Miami. The only guy I've seen that has come close was this spring when Wily Mo Pena was in AAA ball. If you ever get the chance to see him play against AAA pitching, do it. It's a treat


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

wily mo pena.

i remember the hype-train on him....BUST.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Well all i have to say today is atleast the Angels didnt get no hit, talk about a close call.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> wily mo pena.
> 
> i remember the hype-train on him....BUST.


Hence the "If you ever see him play in AAA", definition of AAAA player, maybe AAAAA even.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

two wins..Cubs are on a roll..which is what I would have traded big Al for


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Lol, Peavy is a hot mess.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dan Uggla is getting his shit together at the perfect time for my fantasy team! 

He's on a 22 or 23 game hitting streak and hitting .208. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Yadier Molina makes Roberto Alomar relevant again.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

How does World Series ring distribution work? Bengie Molina has a second World Series ring because he played for the Giants during the 2010 season but he got traded to the Rangers so he was guaranteed to get a ring no matter what (he is the 6th player in history to play for both World Series teams in the same season according to Wikipedia).

For example, I read Moneyball (the book about the 2002 Oakland Athletics). It talks a lot about Billy Beane so I checked his stats and he played for two World Series winning teams (different seasons this time). He was on neither postseason lineups but did he still get rings?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It's up to the individual teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I think it's pretty stupid to get a ring if you were traded before the playoffs start. Do you think Bengie felt at all like a champion last year?

In other news...

Is anyone intrigued by the possibility of Strasburg pitching this year? Should he even bother?

Oh, and my own personal Brett Lawrie watch continues


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, they should give Strasburg 2-4 starts for the hell of it.

And [email protected] the White Sox.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

What's a start or two hurt him? It'll have been over a year.

The one I'm intrigued in is Wainwright still thought he could pitch in September last month.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Desmond Jennings is a fucking Superstar. I love this guy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Well, JM... your wish has been granted. Toronto bought Lawrie's contract and called him up from AAA Las Vegas at 3:30 PM Central time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

PUMPED.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Big win for the Yankees today!! Bullpen was awesome.. 8 game win streak with Sabathia on the hill tmrw.. keep it up boys


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Man the Indians really fucked over the Angels tonight :cuss:


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Waiting for the PR hit that the Giants might take for the brawl tonight, and who says that Bryan Stow didn't initiate the fight that happened? I deeply feel for him and his family but it would be quite ironic since Eli Whiteside pretty much wanted to fight tonight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



tbwinsbo6 said:


> Waiting for the PR hit that the Giants might take for the brawl tonight, and who says that Bryan Stow didn't initiate the fight that happened? I deeply feel for him and his family but it would be quite ironic since Eli Whiteside pretty much wanted to fight tonight.


How the fuck are the two things related?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

How about them Cubbies? 6 game win streak. Still God awful but maybe the younger guys like Castro, Barney, Colvin, and Campana are learning how to win.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Saying that the little pre-game bit that the Giants did a while ago about how fighting is bad and everything looks really shitty now that they didn't try to avoid the fight last night. It's only cool until someone gets hurt is the message that they displayed last night, assuming no one got hurt.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Shane Victorino is the most hated player of anyone among Giants fans I know, none of them blame Whiteside. Victorino is just a douche.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Pittsburgh Pirates are 9 games back of my Brewers, they fell fast! Was just like last week that Sportscenter was raving about them at the top of the show.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



OML said:


> Big win for the Yankees today!! Bullpen was awesome.. 8 game win streak with Sabathia on the hill tmrw.. keep it up boys


Hah, CC got smacked around like a little bitch. I laughed.

And the Tigers have been on a roll lately, which is good considering the back end of their schedule pretty much consists of teams that aren't even .500. Oh, the perks of playing in the AL Central...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Huge win for the Red Sox with a Josh Reddick walk off single in the 10th. 

Sox weren't hitting all night but picked it up when needed to take over the division.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Desmond Jennings is a fucking Superstar. I love this guy.


I had to do a double take when I saw he was available in my fantasy league. Added him on the 27th and haven't looked back.



Father Flex said:


> How about them Cubbies? 6 game win streak. Still God awful but maybe the younger guys like Castro, Barney, Colvin, and Campana are learning how to win.


It's Gonna Happen! I'm happy for now, but I'm fearful of the bottom dropping out for guys like Barney and Campana. I also wish we had gotten more than discarded trash in return at the deadline.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



NorthernLights said:


> I had to do a double take when I saw he was available in my fantasy league. Added him on the 27th and haven't looked back.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Gonna Happen! I'm happy for now, but I'm fearful of the bottom dropping out for guys like Barney and Campana. I also wish we had gotten more than discarded trash in return at the deadline.


Yeah. Aside from Castro, I'm not confident in any of the immature, unproven, young talent. Oh well. State of the Cubs right now. At least Castro was the 1st NL player to 1500 hits (not that it is any consolation).


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Cubs should try the slow build approach as their record with big resignings or UFA's is very bad/unlucky. There young core of position players is pretty good. I don't follow the organization in depth do they have some starting pitching coming because they need it tbh.

I support the Jays since my move to Canada but still support Cincy as well. Anthopolis has been doing a really nice job, I just wish that abysmal hole in the lineup Aaron Hill wasn't resigned for roughly 6 mill per. Rasmus was a really good move for the Jays not really sure what the Cards and Chi Sox were thinking in that trade. Though you can never go against the 'genius' Tony La Russa.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



AvonBarksdale said:


> The Cubs should try the slow build approach as their record with big resignings or UFA's is very bad/unlucky. There young core of position players is pretty good. I don't follow the organization in depth do they have some starting pitching coming because they need it tbh.


No, not anyone specifically talented or the next touted phenom. Cashner was their stud but he hurt his shoulder; he should be returning in September for 2-3 starts. There's an aura of uncertainty surrounding Cashner now that he is sort of "damaged goods" but he's still extremely young. Samardzija was supposed to be a perennial starter but Pinella ruined his confidence by sending him from the majors to the minors, calling him back up, and continously changing his role from reliever to starter. It was a mess.

Our farm system isn't particularly good - as a matter of fact... it's probably one of the worse five in the MLB.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> No, not anyone specifically talented or the next touted phenom. Cashner was their stud but he hurt his shoulder; he should be returning in September for 2-3 starts. There's an aura of uncertainty surrounding Cashner now that he is sort of "damaged goods" but he's still extremely young. Samardzija was supposed to be a perennial starter but Pinella ruined his confidence by sending him from the majors to the minors, calling him back up, and continously changing his role from reliever to starter. It was a mess.
> 
> Our farm system isn't particularly good - as a matter of fact... *it's probably one of the worse five in the MLB.*


Brewers say hell ya to that


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone else notice that Jesus Gusman has SS eligibility on ESPN? He's never played SS in his career to my understanding. He's now listed as a 1B since that's where he's played the majority of his time, just weird. Kicks ass if you needed a SS though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I think he played short stop in the minors. Kinda the same thing with Brett Lawrie. He's only eligible at 2B right now and he's started each game he's played at third.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Desmond Jennings is indeed a superstar. So happy I signed him up as soon as he got called up.

He's been outstanding.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Poor Jose Reyes...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I think he played short stop in the minors. Kinda the same thing with Brett Lawrie. He's only eligible at 2B right now and he's started each game he's played at third.


Guess that's right, Rizzo's been playing first at AAA, so they had to play Guzman somewhere, Though talking with my Giants fan friends, he never played anything but 1B for them. My league threw a shitstorm when I picked him up and he started playing everyday. I'm using him at MI.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I have him on my team too, as well as Lawrie.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Wish I could have Lowrie, we had a 3 round minor league draft in a 14 team league, so the best prospects are already owned. I ended up with Moustakas, but am using Valencia instead.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Moustakas has been pretty shitty. 

I've had various young guys off and on this year. Have Carp in Seattle right now too.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Lawrie has been really entertaining to watch he made a real nice play in the field the other day against the A's. 

The Giants need to make a waiver wire move and bring Belt back into the lineup if not just to make the playoffs but to give their great staff and pen 2-4 runs a game that they need. Also their SS position is a mess there was a reason the Tribe played Orlando Cabera at 2B he can't cut the range anymore.

edit: Dontrelle Willis looked great last start for Cincy I'm big fan of his love pitchers that can hit and the absurd delivery to the plate. Wish him well on have a 2nd act on his career.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Brewers look unstoppable right now, win tomorrow and they'll take a beautiful 6 game lead on st. louis


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Brett "The should have called me up months ago because I'm the fucking man" Lawrie.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That grandslam Lawrie hit and him not sitting down for 5 minutes afterwards was pretty epic. That was big win because the Jays have had to answer out of the blue questions about someone in the stands/restaurant in center field stealing signs.

The tribe would not stop hitting Porcello and the Tigers that Jason Kipnis went either 4 for 4 or 5 for 5. I still think the Tigers should and will win the division but a closer race is nice. 

Adam Dunn rocking the 160. AVG after being a really solid 2 category fantasy performer and All Star for 7-8 straight years that is why baseball is such a interesting game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Adam Dunn is chasing history for the worst BA of all time for someone who qualified for the batting title.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Adam Dunn is chasing history for the worst BA of all time for someone who qualified for the batting title.


Ozzie hits him cleanup everynight LOL. 

Also Alex Rios has been really bad too. Crazy how the Chi Sox are only 4 GB of the Tigers feel like they should be down their with the Twins and Royals.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dunn has been hitting 7th recently, specifically against Baltimore.

And Pujols really rebounded and shut the haters up yesterday. 4/4 after all the criticism.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I don't see a ton White Sox games thanks for the correction, I just had observed him hitting cleanup for way too long through his struggles.

Puljols is the best position player in the league way too small of a sample to hate it is baseball struggles are part of the game.

An obvious statement that still needs to be said Verlander=scariest pitcher in baseball and it isn't really close.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



AvonBarksdale said:


> I don't see a ton White Sox games thanks for the correction, I just had observed him hitting cleanup for way too long through his struggles.
> 
> Puljols is the best position player in the league way too small of a sample to hate it is baseball struggles are part of the game.
> 
> An obvious statement that still needs to be said Verlander=scariest pitcher in baseball and it isn't really close.


It's cool. You were correct. Up until two weeks ago, he was hitting clean-up. And no doubt about Verlander.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone else as shocked about the Diamondbacks as I am? I know their division isn't much to brag about but it wasn't last year either and they did bad. They're a pretty impressive story.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The D-Backs hit a ton for an NL team, the Giants can't scrap more then 3 runs a game. It is a great story. They took over the cheque the Pirates were unable to cash as out of nowhere NL team.

Justin Upton should win MVP as of right now, maybe BJ Upton should drink what his bro does because BJ Upton got mad talent see the Rays world series run he was scary that postseason.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I wonder if Big Z's stuff is on clearanced yet


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I'm just as shocked about the Diamondbacks as the rest of you. I honestly never saw it coming, so this year has been a pleasant surprise, to say the least. It's pretty exciting to be playing meaningful games in August again!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Fucking Giants pissing me off.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Ian Kennedy is 15-3 LOL. He could not get through the 4th inning in the AL last year. Either it is the beard or the AL is vastly superior I will go with the latter.

Zambrono and then the Cubs managers reactions that was hilarious late night TV. 

5 HRs for Big Z and CC gave up 3-4 to the Rays. Elliot Johnson no idea who that is.

Also V-Dub doing it to the Jays one time he was due.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Wes Helms released, thought he may retire.

Logan Morrison sent to AAA, all Marlins fans and Morrison on his twitter are fucking pissed.



> keithlaw
> 2nd on team in SLG. What a circus that team is. RT @johnnyg523: @keithlaw keith, your thoughts on lomo being optioned?


Sad but true, I hate Loria so much.

Rumor is, both are for calling out Hanley Ramirez.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I hope Zambrano never wears a Cubs jersey again. Have to look to the future.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Zambrano's caliber... he would be foolish to leave $24 million on the table through next year. He's terrible - 4th or 5th starter at best.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I find that a bit shocking for LoMo to get sent down. He was a pretty decent player, I even had him riding my bench in fantasy. ~___~


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I do not follow the Marlins beyond at a far, but that seems strange LoMo got sent down  The Marlins only have eyes for Bonifacio

The AL Central is still a 3 team race because man those teams are flawed.

The Jays let Weaver know the Cy Young will be going to Verlander, also CC's last two starts gave helped.

Dan Uggla is really saving that big UFA contract for the Braves that looked terrible even if only in the short term. Without him their lineup is just above SF Giants level. It is too bad Jason Heyward is struggling but really likely has a injured shoulder.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Damn rain outs better not cause me to lose this week of fantasy baseball. Was suppose to have Halladay and Shields going today .


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Jays won in extras lol at the commentators saying Jordan Walden has only blown 7 saves that isn't good. I hope they start citing wins, stolen bases and batting AVG.

Rajai Davis is a starting calibre OFer because he has 30 SBs maybe in fantasy in real life the sub 300 OBP is just too detrimental. 

Granderson is comically ahead in runs scored and tied with JoeyBatts in HRs. Great to see him having the career year it seemed like he would have eventually.


----------



## johnnycanuck91 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Speaking of the jays, Brett Lawrie has been a beast for them. Has really looked like a seasoned vet. Great debut.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I hope they can get rid of Hill next year and move him to second base. Having a guy with the offensive production he's capable of at a position traditionally not strong offensively will be a HUGE advantage to their line up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats to Jim Thome.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats Thome


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

LoMo started off great then he hit the shitter. Not sure what happened.

Had him on my team for awhile ... up until Desmond Jennings got called up. SUPER JENNINGS!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I had LoMo on one of my teams too. Ended up picking up Doug Fister for the moment because I think he can do work with Detroit and their run support.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

4-13 with an ERA around 3 and a half. Gotta feel for the guy lol.

Always thought Thome came off as a class act so I'm happy for him. Will probably retire now I guess? I think he could still be a decent weapon as a pinch hitter for a contender in the national league.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I had to drop LoMo because I'm in a league where there is only 1 bench spot and I use it for a fifth starter because I have 3 closers, Clippard, and Bard. Already traded away Mike Adams and dropped David Robertson when Madson came back. I had 4 of the top 5 middle relief options pretty much  If I drop people, they get picked right up (and LoMo did, my team name is fucking LoMoGoodToGoMo)


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Its a shame that LoMo got demoted in the first place...


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

DOUG FISTER NO ONE CAN CATCH UP TO THAT KNUCKLE AND FASTBALL COMBO.

Jim Thome has got to make the HOF with 600 HRs and no roid links. But he doesn't quite feel like a HOFer.

I really look forward to Bonds, Man Ram and Clemens HOF years these were the best players in my generation and should be in particulary Bonds and Clemens.

Lawrie has looked good at 3B not sure if I'd want to swap him this early to 2B could mess him up. Get rid of Aaron Hill would be great but I doubt that is possible unless the Angels call the Jays up for round 2 of the Vernon Wells trade.

The longer the White Sox hang around they might actually get in.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



AvonBarksdale said:


> Jim Thome has got to make the HOF with 600 HRs and no roid links. But he doesn't quite feel like a HOFer.


He will definitely be a HOFer. Can't see any reason for him not to be.



> Lawrie has looked good at 3B not sure if I'd want to swap him this early to 2B could mess him up. Get rid of Aaron Hill would be great but I doubt that is possible unless the Angels call the Jays up for round 2 of the Vernon Wells trade.


2B is his natural position though so he should be able to slide back into it for the start of next season. Like I said, at bat like his at second base, not many teams have that. He's only at third now because Toronto considered 3B the position they needed filling more as they wrongfully assumed that Hill had a bad year last year and would bounce back when in fact he's been WORSE. The way Encarnacion has played the last couple months, he deserves to be on this team far more than Hill. Anthopoulos managed to trade Wells which we all thought would be impossible and a half, Hill should be easier then him so I have some confidence that he can get it done.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Edwin has really been driving the ball recently. With that said with his track record 20 Ks in the next 50 ABs is coming eventually; he is very inconsistent at the plate and field but yeah he should be on the team way more then Hill based on salary alone.

Yeah, I just want to see Lawrie play 2B before I am completely comfortable with it.

I know Thome is HOF he just doesn't scream HOFer to me probably cause the lengthy DH run but that will not stop him I agree.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Thome is that sneaky member of the 600 HR club, no one could guess he was a member in 10 years.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I guess I should have bail money ready incase when I go to the game tomorrow I do something very bad to Marmol


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Marmol projection strikes to balls 4 strikes 23 balls. Yeah he has great stuff and will/can not throw it over the plate.

I really liked watching Pineta this year but something happened hit the wall, slightly injured, league caught on or confidence but Seattle should shut him down by September they have nothing to play for.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I was at the Cell' for all 5 and a half hours of the Sox/Cle game yesterday and it was almost unbearable in the late innings. Ironic how there was seven runs in the first 9 innings and both teams couldn't produce one run for 5 innings. Game started at 7:05 CNT, I was home with my friends at about 2:00 A.M. CNT after taking the train home. Longest game I've ever attended.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I got to get to a baseball game sometime I will probably got to TO in the next couple years in the summer. I remember going to Indians games when they had Alomar, Man Ram and Thome. One year Man Ram had over 160 RBI, I think some scouts that trash RBI as a viable stat are a little off; it isn't the best stat no but it does have some statistical value. Also Oh Henry Rodriguez on the Expos :d wish I was in Canada for that.

http://www.baseball-reference.com/players/r/rodrihe02.shtml

^ will inform on Oh Henry


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

best pitching statistical stat: WHIP.
best batting: hard to say. OPS or Slugging would be my choice. Average, HR's, and RBI's can all come at meaningless times.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

WARP too convoluted?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yankees got robbed tonight by that homerun call that should have been a double. That was the deciding run. Didnt help Posada struck out with the bases loaded with 2 outs in the 9th. Didnt even swing at a pitch. He is horrendous even on his birthday. Jorge you've had a great career but it is time to GTFO!! At least the Red Sox lost, so we are still in first.

Also Jeter's average is now up to .290!! Take that all the Jeter is done haters. Granderson had 3 hits, a Homerun and 2 more run tonight. He is making a real strong case for MVP


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

OPS is the most important hitting stat, imo. It's completely and entirely based on the hitter. No one can help you. Except maybe the pitcher but ya, they obviously aren't trying to.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Or, you know JD, that guy in white calling pitches


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That WARP stat is yeah I like it in theory and in broad practice. Though I hate it when say Keith Law or someone lives by it as it can overvalues somethings too much. Just sometimes when you read WARP leader lists you are like really?

Jeter has regressed, but still is good for a SS. But Gardner should be leading off. Yeah, Granderson is a beast loved him in MLB 2005 when he was so all time in franchise and was on the Mudhens if you played triple AAA he was basically Ken Griffey Jr.


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Diamondbacks made things interesting against the Phillies until the late innings. I'm still impressed they won yesterday with Halladay pitching. Prior to that, Doc was 52-0 when heading into the 9th with the lead. Hopefully Kennedy will have a strong showing tomorrow and our bats can get hot. Taking 2 out of 3 against the Phillies in Philadelphia would really make a statement. 

Also, I can't wait until Trevor Bauer gets called up (all signs point to him getting the call up in September). He has loads of potential. If he can live up to it (and with Jarrod Parker or Tyler Skaggs perhaps making the rotation out of spring training), the Diamondbacks could be a good team for years.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I have heard of Skaggs other then that you know more about the D-Backs system to say the least.

The D-Backs and Giants alone should make Spetember damn interesting as it should be real close and the Phillies and Braves are getting in imo.


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, the Phillies, Braves, and Brewers are pretty much a lock to make the playoffs. I anticipate the Diamondbacks and Giants going down to the wire. Can't complain. I was born and raised in the bay area, so I'm still a fan of the Giants. I'm cheering on the Diamondbacks to make the playoffs, but if the Giants get in, I'll be cheering them on in the playoffs like I did last year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I didn't like much of what I saw at the D-Backs AAA the last two seasons here in Reno beyond Cowgill and Allen, as well as manager Brett Butler. Oh, and Wily Mo Pena this spring, but that wasn't a prospect. Only really went to the games to see the top prospects in the PCL they were facing, most of the prospects were in AA.


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

We don't have very many quality position players in the minors at the moment. Paul Goldschmidt was one of them, but he got called up not too long ago. We do, however, have a great deal of pitching (Bauer, Parker, Skaggs, Bradley, Holmberg, Corbin, Brewer, etc.). I wouldn't be surprised if we end up trading some of our pitching prospects for position players.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Well the Angels will not be making the playoffs for the 2nd consecutive year, there is no way they can compete with the bats of Texas with that putrid lineup they put out there every night.

I want Abreu gone 
Callaspo gone or on the bench 
i hope Mathis dies(biggest piece of crap ever) 
Need a bullpen thats good, Downs is the only good pitcher in that pen
Need a better 4th starter
Chatwood needs an innings limit, for god sakes hes 21

In a perfect world i would love the Angels to get Mark Reynolds & Ryan Doumit & have Kendry DH next year and resign Haren, i know the Reynolds and Doumit is very farfetched, but i can dream.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Reynolds will frustrate you to no end.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Reynolds will frustrate you to no end.


^ Yeah. Mike Sciosa needs his catchers to hit 200 but being able to handle a staff. If you can hit then you don't fit his current mold for some reason. Bobby Wilson the other catcher for them looked terrible at the plate as well last LAA game I saw.

Delmon Young to the Tigers could be a good fit probably the end for Mags playing much. Though Delmon is pretty flawed he never walks and his outfield play is terrible.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Reynolds has lost all value since he slowed down on the basepath, used to love him in fantasy, now he's just a low end top 10 3B.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dan Uggla was pissing me off to no end in Fantasy but then he went into beast mode for about 6 weeks. 

I got a few guys that hit so bad yet their HR/RBI numbers force me to keep them.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



OML said:


> Yankees got robbed tonight by that homerun call that should have been a double. That was the deciding run. Didnt help Posada struck out with the bases loaded with 2 outs in the 9th. Didnt even swing at a pitch. He is horrendous even on his birthday. Jorge you've had a great career but it is time to GTFO!! At least the Red Sox lost, so we are still in first.
> 
> Also Jeter's average is now up to .290!! Take that all the Jeter is done haters. Granderson had 3 hits, a Homerun and 2 more run tonight. He is making a real strong case for MVP


Agreed, Posada needs to go. He's been pissy since last season about his reduced role, and even more so this season about being the dh. Now he makes that statement about going somewhere else if the Yanks don't resign him. He's 40, coming off of knee surgery, and hitting around .230. Good luck with that. I know Girardi won't do it, but when A-Rod comes back, his at bats need to go to Chavez.

Although Grandy is having a great season, I just don't see him winning MVP. He's leading everyone in runs scored and RBIs, but Bautista is putting up monster numbers. IMO it's between him and Gonzalez.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Dan Uggla was pissing me off to no end in Fantasy but then he went into beast mode for about 6 weeks.
> 
> I got a few guys that hit so bad yet their HR/RBI numbers force me to keep them.


Dan Uggla is having such a funny season he had a 30 game hitting streak but is batting roughly 235 avg. If I am not mistaken. Still though at 2B he has a lot of power same as when he was on the Marlins.

The Red Sox haven't been hitting at all recently Gonzalez needs to get going and funny how Ellusbury is doing what Crawford is paid to do and now Jacoby is going to be a UFA.

The Royals resigned Francoeur idk bout that one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Youk just went on the DL too. 

They really need to give Els a new contract. He's one of the most popular guys in Boston and his power numbers this year are shocking. Gonzalez will pick up again soon, imo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

^Money shouldn't be an issue. They've got so much money coming off the books the year. They can just give him Drew's money, although I'd be leery of contract year seasons. Just look at Crawford.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Ricky Romero is on fire. Complete game shutout and only allowed three hits against the Oakland Athletics tonight.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, in the 7th Ricky Romero was down 3-0 on Kurt Suzuki and then just overpowered him for a K. Though that A's lineup just looks terrible at times.

Also, Masterson is having a hell of a year. His fastball lives 96-94.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Next to San Fran (without Posey), Oakland has the worst lineup in baseball.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> ^Money shouldn't be an issue. They've got so much money coming off the books the year. They can just give him Drew's money, although I'd be leery of contract year seasons. Just look at Crawford.


That's true. I also think that he's starting to peak in his career though as well.

I must say Alfredo Aceves and Matt Albers were awesome pickups for the Sox this year. Aceves is a huge part of the bullpen and with Wheeler and Jenks being the bigger names and being duds, glad Aceves/Albers are doing good.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It's nice to see Ubaldo get smacked around for 7 in an inning, and a 4 1/2 game lead is mighty appealing...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> That's true. I also think that he's starting to peak in his career though as well.
> 
> I must say Alfredo Aceves and Matt Albers were awesome pickups for the Sox this year. Aceves is a huge part of the bullpen and with Wheeler and Jenks being the bigger names and being duds, glad Aceves/Albers are doing good.


I was pissed that the Yanks didn't bring back Ace and even more pissed that he went to the Sox. I understand that they were worried about his back, but he was great for us and had some big outs too. I would have much rather spend money on him than a guy like Feliciano


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> It's nice to see Ubaldo get smacked around for 7 in an inning, and a 4 1/2 game lead is mighty appealing...


I guess I should wait to say that until we actually finish this game off. Our bullpen leaves me worried.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Next to San Fran (without Posey), Oakland has the worst lineup in baseball.


Yeah both are so bad, god I might think SF is better but yeah both are just terrible. The A's have a lot switch hitters too bad they can't really hit. The Astros are rocking a pretty bad lineup on name value as well but at least they are playing some frisky young kids. 

Jahmeel Weeks is my mainest man on Oakland though I hope he has a good career.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That Austin Jackson throw was the play of the year thus far.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Austin Jackson has the tendency for the spectacular. That Griffey swag catch was great too.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> That Austin Jackson throw was the play of the year thus far.


That was amazing.

Three in the park home runs over the weekend, a rather pleasant surprise.


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

After winning 7 straight games, the Diamondbacks have now lost 6 in a row. I hope they snap out of this funk that they're in. Lucky for them, the Giants haven't played very well lately either.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Giants and D-Backs is the only really compelling race. I guess the AL Central but the Tigers are very likely coming out of that one.

Ubaldo got smacked the Tribe may have overreached for no reason on that move if these prospects pan out particularly.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone catch the Dan Uggla Waveland Avenue HR? Completely crushed the ball out of the entire Wrigley venue.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Anthopoulos is getting rid of tenured Blue Jays. He traded Hill and McDonald for Kelly Johnson of the Diamondbacks. Is this a good acquisition for the Blue Jays? Is Anthopoulos building a team here?

Earlier this season he also traded Frasor (all time leader in Blue Jays appearances) along with some other guys to get Colby Rasmus who's been doing pretty good in center field. I hope this Johnson guy is also good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Johnson's a rental on the last year of his contract, but the Giants fans I know are fairly excited the D-Backs just got worse for the long run. Trade Reynolds and such to get rid of K's at the plate, and bring in Aaron Hill?


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Anthopolus is a g among g's. Are these moves serious he got rid of Aaron Hill thank you. I mean the team is really efficient as far as good contracts now. Will be interested to watch Johnson everyday he strikes out a ton.

Jered Weaver gave the Angels more then a fair deal he looking at V-Dub's 220 BA ass in the locker making more.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I believe Olney said Weaver left 50-60 million on the table by signing that deal instead of testing the market.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I believe Olney said Weaver left 50-60 million on the table by signing that deal instead of testing the market.


Yeah, if you are a relatively young star starter hitting the market the Yanks and Cubs will be sniffing around to say the least. Though that is only two teams always darkhorses like the Rangers and other bigger budget teams will drive the price. If not Boras will artificially raise price.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I looked at the A's/Yanks game before I went out and it was 7-1 A's. Final score 22-9 Yankees. Holy fuck. :lmao

And sadly I didn't start Russell Martin today who was 5-5 with 2 HRs and 6 RBIs.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Was at the game today well worth sitting there nearly 8 hours from delays and all. Got to see baseball history with 3 Grandslams in a Game!!! Cano and Granderson are fucking Epic!! Martin with a great game too!! The captain is batting .300!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



PhilThePain said:


> Anthopoulos is getting rid of tenured Blue Jays. He traded Hill and McDonald for Kelly Johnson of the Diamondbacks. Is this a good acquisition for the Blue Jays? Is Anthopoulos building a team here?
> 
> Earlier this season he also traded Frasor (all time leader in Blue Jays appearances) along with some other guys to get Colby Rasmus who's been doing pretty good in center field. I hope this Johnson guy is also good.


Yes x1000000. Hill sucks and Johnson can walk at the end of the year giving the Jays another draft pick. If I had to watch another year of the Jays getting all excited for a Hill turnaround just for him to stink even worse I'd be pissed. Anothopolous is the man in my eyes right now. Probably the GM of the year having gotten rid of Wells and Hill who might as well have been the next thing to untradeable contracts (Wells especially).


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I have no idea what the Angels were doing taking Wells contract in and giving up their best hitting catcher (who ended up at Texas). Now they've been playing shitty Jeff Mathis and his Dunn-like average.

And the Tigers are on a roll lately. Swept the Tribe. Took 3 of 4 from the Rays, and now took the opener against Minny with the future Cy Young winner JV on the mound. A 5-2 road trip doesn't seem out of the ordinary. If we can get to 87 wins we should be playoff bound. And I don't know who'd wanna face Verlander the way he's been pitching this season.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Getting rid of Wells in the offseason was crazy. Particularly to LAA they are normally very astute in their decision making.

Yeah, dear god so done with watching Hill bat 220. everyday for 1 and half seasons.

Tigers will get in, in all likelihood tribe and Chi Sox ain't much.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Went two the Jays games on Saturday and Sunday. Glad I got to see probably their worst performance of the season yesterday :lmao.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Strausburg is rumoured to be making his first start with the Nats on Sept. 6.

Morrow is so hit or miss it is frustrating to watch.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Morrow wasn't too bad after the 2nd. Watching Ledezma in the 9th was beyond painful. The guy is not a MLB quality pitcher. 18 strikeouts was completely embarrassing as well.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I had no idea they struck out 18 times, didn't see the highlights yet. Jeez that is bad. The Jays need more fire out of their pen it has too many soft hurlers. Even like a KC has most members of it's pen living 94-96 mph.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I like Morrow in fantasy, woo k/9 leagues :lmao K's is all he's good for.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Glad to see the CWS future unfold right in front of our eyes yesterday. Viciedo (top prospect) hit a three run homer, Tyler Flowers (probably replacing AJ Pierzynski at the end of the year as full-time catcher) went deep also. I called for an overhaul at the deadline (as did many other loyal supporters) and Kenny didn't oblige. With Dunn benched and Quentin as well as AJ injured, they're starting to retool their team.

Starting pitching will be a problem within the next 1-2 years. I'm not great at predicting things but with Buehrle likely gone, Floyd and/or Danks being traded, the Sox wouldn't have much left besides Humber.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

And don't forget Ozzie could be gone after this season. I wait with baited breath to get him for free as a Marlins fan. If only because Loria hates outspoken managers (Giradi, McKeon first time) and managers who don't pander to Hanley (Gonzalez, Rodriguez).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Who won the World Series? I assume the season is over?

Who wins the wild cards? Can the Angels/Rays be held off by the Sox? Can the Cardinals ride their easy remaining schedule to the playoffs over the Braves?

Also, for more marlins lulz, they have put Leo Nunez on the restricted list, effectively suspending him for the rest of the season for whatever reason. And they had cut Mike Cameron for bad behavior, something about a stewardess if memory serves me.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

My Tigers are going playoff hunting baby!!!

Yankees, Rangers, Red Sox/Rays/Angels - We comin' fo you .....!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I'm a tad bit somber myself. Both of my Chicago teams are horrendous. Not much fun watching them play down the stretch here. Alternative team would be the Padres and they were less than stellar themselves.

I see STL pulling it off. 7 games left - all against the Cubs and Astros.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Mets at 24 games out of first place get more coverage right before the post season than the Diamondbacks, Rangers, Brewers, and Braves combined. Fuck I hate them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

How the heck has Leo Nunez been in the MLB system for 11 years and no one knew he was playing under an assumed name?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Sounds like the White Sox are close to trading Ozzie Guillen to the Marlins for Logan Morrison a non-40 man roster prospect cash and or a prospect. The longer this goes, the better it gets :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Boston's meltdown has been epic. I love it. TB and Boston should be tied in the wild card at the end of tonight's games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

10:01pm: The White Sox announced that they have released Guillen from his contract at his request.


Free is even better.

Edit: The White Sox retain rights to compensation if another team hires Guillen to manage in 2012.

Bah


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Guillen is the new manager of the Marlins

Red Sox choke worse than the Mets choke in 2007? Still two games to go but it would be terrible


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Guillen is the new manager of the Marlins
> 
> Red Sox choke worse than the Mets choke in 2007? Still two games to go but it would be terrible


Hard to tell really. The Red Sox record in September is almost historically bad. Add to that in the beginning of September they were division leaders and now may not even be the wildcard. 

The Mets had a way better September than the Red Sox have had with a smaller amount of games won overall. They also didn't have the safety net of the wildcard that the Red Sox have completely blown. 

That's not to say the Mets didn't choke but has there ever been a team that gave up a division and wildcard lead in the same month?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Good ole' Steve Bartman. Anyone else watch the agony of a Chicago sports fan in the recent documentary _Catching Hell_ tonight?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Being a Sox fan, even if they make the playoffs, they have too many injuries to get anywhere.

I'm thinking Zona/Detroit WS. It's what I'd like to see.


----------



## DTB1986 (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone interested in making a quick buck bet the Rays tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

This comeback has been AMAZING. Dear God, I've nearly came twice. ;D


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Hey Look, The Yankees throw a game to fuck over the Red Sox. 

Nah, sure of course it can't happen. 

I swear to god I will laugh my balls off if the Sox get the Rain Delay win.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Come on Tampa! And please let the Orioles come back and win.



> I swear to god I will laugh my balls off if the Sox get the Rain Delay win.


Apparently the tarp is being lifted and the game will continue.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Umps wouldn't fucking dare to do that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> The Umps wouldn't fucking dare to do that.


It's pure bullshit if the game gets rain delayed until 3am (although you're right at 11pm they are re-starting per NESN) then sox have to travel to TB for a 4pm game.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> The Umps wouldn't fucking dare to do that.


Yeah, they are playing this shit out.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I want a Red Sox/Tampa Bay playoff game, but whatever. Though they have completely failed in September, so whatever. 

God, I hope the Yankees fail when it comes to pitching against my hometown Tigers.

EDIT: Play started back up, and ouch at the rib shot.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

haha Camden yards erupted in cheers when the shown the Dan Johnson home run.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

This is the loudest I've heard the Trop in a long while.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

amazing relay by the O's defense.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Wow, just wow. 

They shouldn't have went for the bag on that double and kept runners on 2 and 3 with 2 outs left.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bard got out of an inning without fucking up. :hb

Alfredo Aceves = Beast. Yankees were idiots for getting rid of him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I don't care what anyone says. Yankees TOSSED this game for an advantage in the Playoffs. If the Sox and Rays have to play a playoff they have to use a starting pitcher before the ALDS. Doesn't sound that important, but if they don't want to play either team in the ALCS (which they don't seeing they have losing records in the regular season to both teams) is total fucking garbage. Typical NYY Baseball.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> This comeback has been AMAZING. Dear God, I've nearly came twice. ;D


you watch baseball?

that surprises me for some reason. the orioles beating the red sox would be epic. they need something postive to end the season.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> This comeback has been AMAZING. Dear God, I've nearly came twice. ;D


you watch baseball?

that surprises me for some reason. the orioles beating the red sox would be epic. they need something postive to end the season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, had some Rays stuff in my sig earlier in the year. Not recently though, due to Cam Newton's awesomeness. 

Baseball's the most exciting sport at times, IMO. That and Basketball. I love the final few mins of a close game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

SOX CHOKE AGAIN! :lmao

So happy atm.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

the orioles have won in the 9th


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

FUCK


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

This has been an amazing night for Baseball.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Couldn't be more disappointed. ONE strike away. Just gotta pray for the Yanks now...never thought I'd say that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

RAYS WIN~!

FUCK THE SOX


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Rays win


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yankees never fail to suck the dick. (N)

Regardless, Tigers = World Series.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I am pissed. 

Terrible September with a chance at redemption and a CHOKE.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Yankees BETTER BE FUCKING INVESTIGATED-THEY THREW THAT FUCKING GAME WHEN THEY SAW THE SOX WERE WINNING, THEN 2 MINUTES AFTER THE SOX LOSE THEY GIVE UP A FUCKING SOFT ASS HOMERUN.

FUCK.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Really hoping for a D-Backs/Tigers WS now. Don't wanna see the Phils/Yanks near it. Hate the Cards. No problem with the Brewers though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

This has gotta be the greatest game in Rays history. Gotta be.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Lets give credit to the Orioles. They played the spoiler role as perfect as you can play it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao Holy shit.

Sorry Brye :side:

All the hype this team had too. Where do you direct the blame.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

And Fire Theo Epstein for the following

Signings:
JD DREW Thank god he's fucking done.
John Lackey-Garbage
Matsuzka-Garbage
Carl Crawford-GARBAGE
Bobby Jenks-GARBAGE


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Really hoping for a D-Backs/Tigers WS now. Don't wanna see the Phils/Yanks near it. Hate the Cards. No problem with the Brewers though.


Tigers and Diamondbacks are what I am hoping for too. I will be adding some reputation as soon as I can.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Carl Crawford muffing the catch was fitting.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> :lmao Holy shit.
> 
> Sorry Brye :side:
> 
> All the hype this team had too. Where do you direct the blame.


Daniel Bard for his piss poor performance this month and A-Gon for while having a great season, not getting the hits when needed.

Hard enough being a Mets fan too. :side:

No way Epstein should be fired, lmao. Crawford and Dice K weren't garbage.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Daniel Bard for his piss poor performance this month and A-Gon for while having a great season, not getting the hits when needed.
> 
> Hard enough being a Mets fan too. :side:
> 
> No way Epstein should be fired, lmao. Crawford and Dice K weren't garbage.


Drew-14 million
Crawford-17 million
Jenks-7 million
Matzuska-10 million

That's over 45 million in salary. This is why they couldn't get any starting pitching at the trade deadline.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Near™ said:


> Tigers and Diamondbacks are what I am hoping for too. I will be adding some reputation as soon as I can.


(Y)

Kennedy/Hudson/Saunders vs Verlander/Fister/Big Max would be unreal. I'd have the Tigers winning but the D-Backs are such a good story.

Edit: I agree with you on Drew but Dice K has had a couple quality years and potential. Crawford was struggling with injuries all year, give him time. Jenks can fuck off now.

Alfredo Aceves better not be going anywhere. Helded the pen together.

All I'm saying about Epstein is 2 WS, man.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Red Sox should trade for Ellsbury for Hanley Ramirez :side: (just the main players involved, others would fluff it out)


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Yeah, had some Rays stuff in my sig earlier in the year. Not recently though, due to Cam Newton's awesomeness.
> 
> Baseball's the most exciting sport at times, IMO. That and Basketball. I love the final few mins of a close game.


it's not exciting when you support the orioles. this is the first year that i just stopped watching the team in a middle of a season.

team philosophy of stocking on arms via draft and buying bats has failed.

i'm glad newton got to beat gabbert for his first win.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Red Sox should trade for Ellsbury for Hanley Ramirez :side: (just the main players involved, others would fluff it out)


Can we get a three way deal for Arroyo?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Can't really blame Theo for signing Crawford. If he didn't any other team in the league that could afford the money he wanted would have.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Bronson Arroyo was the shit. Him, Millar and Damon are three of my favorite Red Sox ever.

Agreed, JM. I still think he can hit .300 one more year if healthy.

lmao my entire floor is just people yelling right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

LMAO, Maddon has no clue how the fuck this comeback happened.



IMPULSE said:


> it's not exciting when you support the orioles. this is the first year that i just stopped watching the team in a middle of a season.
> 
> team philosophy of stocking on arms via draft and buying bats has failed.
> 
> i'm glad newton got to beat gabbert for his first win.


In due time, my friend.

Gabbert's 1st drive ending in a safety was pretty hilarious. He's got a bright future, though.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Well, it's going to be a pain going through Boston these next few days... or weeks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Looking at these matchups, the playoffs are going to be fucking epic. Really into the Brew Crew/D-Backs series.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

If the Tigers don't win I am pulling for the Tampa Bay Rays and Philadelphia Phillies, with Tampa Bay a bit over Philly as they are more of an 'underdog'.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I've always enjoyed watching the Rays play. Their lineup looks gritty when it comes to the avg but I feel like their hits come when they matter and their pitching staff is great.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Apart of me would like to see Michael Young win a World Series. Always been a big fan of his.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I'm jumping on the D-backs bandwagon.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I'm backing the Tigers and Miggy and Leyland. Good memories of WS past


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> I'm jumping on the D-backs bandwagon.


Wise decision. 

I'm so grateful the D-backs had such a great season; it was certainly more than I expected out of them this year. Needless to say, I sure am glad to be proven wrong. 

With that being said, let's defeat the Brewers in the NLDS and make it one step closer to the promised land! Go D-backs!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I'm only hopping on the bandwagon in memory of Otacon.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

And to think if the sox just went 3-9 instead of 2-10 to start the season, we wouldn't be in this situation. I tip my hat to the rays, they wanted it more and deserve it the way they have played in the last month. Sox and Braves have no excuses. All the "bad" trades or signings Theo has done had all the potential to be good so you can't really blame him. Who really would have thought lackey would have a 6+ era and crawford would be batting 250. Lets hope they can unload nancy drew somewhere and maybe give ryan kalish a chance to be the starter.

I'll be rooting for the phils, don't really care about the AL as long as rays and yanks lose lol. I wanna see a justin verlander vs roy halladay in a game 7 of the world series.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Yankees never fail to suck the dick. (N)
> 
> Regardless, Tigers = World Series.


:lmao sorry Brye. Not the Yanks fault you guys couldn't take care of business. 



SP103 said:


> The Yankees BETTER BE FUCKING INVESTIGATED-THEY THREW THAT FUCKING GAME WHEN THEY SAW THE SOX WERE WINNING, THEN 2 MINUTES AFTER THE SOX LOSE THEY GIVE UP A FUCKING SOFT ASS HOMERUN.
> 
> FUCK.


Sure, sure. They threw that game because they wanted a team that's red hot to get in and not a team who couldn't beat an A ball team right now. Fuck them for not putting in Rivera or Soriano to lock this meaningless game down 


My worst nightmare has come true. Verlander, most likely twice, in a short series. Not to mention Fister and Scherzer.

Even though the D'Backs won 94 games, it feels like they're the team that's getting slept on the most. I wouldn't be surprised if they made it to the WS with that staff. They remind me of the '08 Rays.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> I'm only hopping on the bandwagon in memory of Otacon.


My predecessor. What a legend.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> :lmao sorry Brye. Not the Yanks fault you guys couldn't take care of business.


Nah, I know. Just some frustration at the time. :side:


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



SP103 said:


> The Yankees BETTER BE FUCKING INVESTIGATED-THEY THREW THAT FUCKING GAME WHEN THEY SAW THE SOX WERE WINNING, THEN 2 MINUTES AFTER THE SOX LOSE THEY GIVE UP A FUCKING SOFT ASS HOMERUN.
> 
> FUCK.


Never mind that the Red Sox just couldn't be any of the teams in their division throughout the month like the Yankees did.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> :lmao sorry Brye. Not the Yanks fault you guys couldn't take care of business.


Not the Fishes fault you guys couldn't either.










... and for 1/3 the price.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*After receiving a sign from god, I'm picking the Brewers to win it all.*


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



LadyCroft said:


> *After receiving a sign from god, I'm picking the Brewers to win it all.*


If that's the case I'm predicting Prince Fielder will still leave for reasons other than money.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Bogey said:


> If that's the case I'm predicting Prince Fielder will still leave for reasons other than money.


South Beach diet?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The longer Ron Washington is around the more entertained everyone (I) will be. Ok, it's playoff time, I can finally start watching, and caring, about the Texas Rangers. It was impossible for me to give one fuck until now.

Dat's how baseball go.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I have Texas vs. Philly in the WS. Furthermore, I'll be pulling for the Rays. Chicago isn't represented but for a guy who doesn't have a horse to pull for, I don't think I've ever been as hyped for the playoffs as I am now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I have Tigers, Rays, Phillies, Brewers in the LCS, Phillies over Tigers in the WS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Obviously it's gonna be Texas, NYY, Arizona, and St. Louis. Who cares who wins the WS unless it's Texas, so why even bother predicting that.

So the Red Sox are the biggest failures in MLB history? Did I hear that right?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Not the Fishes fault you guys couldn't either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and? why are you bringing up up old stuff?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

As a proud Tampa sports fan but a new one at the same time, I have to say I'm loving the Rays right now.

GO RAYS AND GO BUCS!!!

NY, UMAD?


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



VRsick said:


> I'll be rooting for the phils, don't really care about the AL as long as rays and yanks lose lol. I wanna see a justin verlander vs roy halladay in a game 7 of the world series.


Sounds like a Josh Johnson vs Roy Halladay back around May. Great game. I would love to see Justin Verlander tearing it up but, I'm a Marlins/Rays fan before being a Tigers fan.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> South Beach diet?












He'll get as ridiculous a contract as Ryan Howard by some foolish team.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I still find it funny that had inside the park homers on nearly the same day two years in a row. One was June 17th '07 and the next was June 19th '08.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Broke down and got a ticket for CC/Verlander tonight. Really can't pass on seeing this matchup live, especially when Verlander is having the best season for a RHP since Pedro in 2000.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That should be a damn good game.

Edit: Superbrawl


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*I love weekday day playoff games.  Go Rangers!*


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Oh snap, Damon with a 2 run shot!

2-0 in the 2nd, can the Rays really continue this?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



AgeofCJ said:


> Oh snap, Damon with a 2 run shot!
> 
> 2-0 in the 2nd, can the Rays really continue this?


Apparently. 6-0.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

This Francona situation is fucking ridiculous. Sox will regret this and I can easily see whatever team Francona goes to winning a WS in one of his first few years in his tenure. The whole drinking in the locker room shit is horrible too. Lost alot of respect for this Red Sox team.

Not surprised the Rays are beating the Rangers. Don't think the Rangers have the team to go far and the Rays are hot atm.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Francona and Epstein to the Cubs, plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Sox always have to have a scapegoat. It's Francona this time.

8-0. Now it's officially difficult to come back.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It's ridiculous. I hate how they just forget what he did in '04 and '07 because the actual players sucked the last month of the year. Irritates the fuck out of me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Seriously. Fire the guy that was instrumental in giving Boston the WS titles they so desperately whined about for a century? Morons.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The rumor is that Bobby Valentine could be the replacement. He has my single favorite moment of any manager when he came back into that game after he was ejected wearing a 'disguise'.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Seriously. Fire the guy that was instrumental in giving Boston the WS titles they so desperately whined about for a century? Morons.


Agreed.

Hopefully run Epstein out of town too! 8*D


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

disappointed to see Tigers/Yankees get postponed...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

What an awesome pitching dual :side:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

What's with all the Braves and Pirates caps in Canada? For the Pirates I guess it can be attributed to the popularity of the song "Black and Yellow" but what's the deal with the Braves?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Really excited to see Matt Moore doing so well. Hopefully he's in the rotation next year and Wade Davis' shitty-ass is out. Doubt they'll take him out of the rotation though, given his recent extension.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Seriously. Fire the guy that was instrumental in giving Boston the WS titles they so desperately whined about for a century? Morons.


*It's impossible to root for the Red Sox. Impossible!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> *Really excited to see Matt Moore doing so well.* Hopefully he's in the rotation next year and Wade Davis' shitty-ass is out. Doubt they'll take him out of the rotation though, given his recent extension.


Especially since he was so bad for the Panthers. :side:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

this Tigers/Yankees pitching duel is nice to see


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Wtf are you sending Avlia for Lemont you idiot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Tigers are at a considerable disadvantage now being down 1-0 but already having both Verlander and Fister already thrown. Not sure they can battle back with the runs the Yankees can put up against guys other than Verlander.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Tigers are at a considerable disadvantage now being down 1-0 but already having both Verlander and Fister already thrown. Not sure they can battle back with the runs the Yankees can put up against guys other than Verlander.


They gotta tattoo Garcia tommorow (which they are capable of). And JV's coming back Game 3, so if they win Game 2 they'll have the advantage back. This offense is capable of going off. Nova just had them fooled (and some luck) today.

And god I hate Yankee fans. One is really trying to tell me Robinson Cano is just as good, if not better, hitter then Miguel Cabrera. Fuck no he's not. Fucking NY fans have to get the NY media out of their ass once in a while.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Cano is a damn good player but Cabrera is the better hitter.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

.317 hitter through 8 seasons is damn good for Miggy, plus Miggy averages 30 more RBI's a season not playing for the Yankees. He strikes out more, but still strikes out about as often as he gets an RBI.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

so last year i predicted giants vs rangers in the world series and got it right.

before the playoffs started i picked rangers and brewers. lets see if i can predict correct 2 years in a row.

who you guys think will be in the world series this year?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That's what I hope it is, Rangers vs. Brewers. Texas I can definitely see getting there, not sure about the Brewers. Especially when they're giving their pitching 11 runs to work with.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> They gotta tattoo Garcia tommorow (which they are capable of). And JV's coming back Game 3, so if they win Game 2 they'll have the advantage back. This offense is capable of going off. Nova just had them fooled (and some luck) today.
> 
> *And god I hate Yankee fans. One is really trying to tell me Robinson Cano is just as good, if not better, hitter then Miguel Cabrera. Fuck no he's not. Fucking NY fans have to get the NY media out of their ass once in a while.*


 Miggy is a better hitter, but don't act like it's blasphemous to mention the two in the same breathe. Cano is always a candidate for a batting title, and like Miggy, sprays the ball all over the field, and although Miggy's numbers are better with a lesser lineup, the Tigers lineup is far from a bunch of scrubs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Cano's a great hitter, I have no problem admitting that. But it's Pujols, Cabrera (in order) then everyone else as far as I'm concerned. I know Bautista's had two great years, but I want a few more years before I put him in their league.

And Tigers/Brewers WS. Or Tigers/Cardinals rematch plz. If not the Tigers, go Rays.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Good start on Garcia. Cabrera with a two run bomb. Now get a 1-2-3 inning.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Cano's a great hitter, I have no problem admitting that. *But it's Pujols, Cabrera (in order) then everyone else as far as I'm concerned.* I know Bautista's had two great years, but I want a few more years before I put him in their league.
> 
> And Tigers/Brewers WS. Or Tigers/Cardinals rematch plz. If not the Tigers, go Rays.


I have Braun right up there with them.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I think Bautista is a better hitter than Cabrera but to each their own.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Bautista hasn't been nearly as consistent as Cabby, though (in terms of career). The past two years he's been great, but other then that ugh...

But yeah, I'd have him #3 behind Cabrera/Pujols.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

C'mon Valverde close this game out.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

damn rain causing Avila to slip and fall


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Almost gave me a heart attack, but he finished it out. Whew. At least we got a split.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Almost gave me a heart attack, but he finished it out. Whew. At least we got a split.


that's all we needed in 2006 and that's all Detroit needs in 2011...it better not rain in Detroit tomorrow...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Damn good game in Milwaukee.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



killacamt said:


> that's all we needed in 2006 and that's all Detroit needs in 2011...it better not rain in Detroit tomorrow...


I am 45 miles/99km north of Detroit and the local forecasts are predicting that it should be fine. 

I am attending the game so I am pretty happy that CC and Verlander are pitching. 

The rally is last night's 9th inning did scare me a bit, but what can I say? A maxed out Yankee Stadium has do wonders for the confidence, whether it be positive or negative.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Big out by CC. Fresh bullpen... I'm sure Girardi will take 3 ER in 5 innings.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I know it's only 3 games in, but this Yanks/Tigers series is the best so far...


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I am so ecstatic the the Tigers closed it out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Tigers. (Y)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*Few thoughts:*

-with Burnett pitching tonight, I'm already of the mindset that this series is over :no: (I pray I'm wrong)

-fuck that fat ass Valverde. He talks reckless for a guy who makes everyone break out the pepto when he pitches. 

-I fucking hate Soriano.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Never has the fate of an empire been on such shaky grounds. Burnett is as questionable as Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Really disappointed in the D-Backs play so far. I can handle the Brewers though, I like Braun/Fielder though and I wouldn't mind seeing them go deep.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Look at Adrian Beltre, he put the team on his back.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Look at Adrian Beltre, he put the team on his back.


I'm hesitant to watch a Rangers game. They're undefeated when I don't watch, and lost 9-0 when I did.:side:

I might watch all the games after they win the World Series.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> I'm hesitant to watch a Rangers game. They're undefeated when I don't watch, and lost 9-0 when I did.:side:
> 
> I might watch all the games after they win the World Series.


Haha what a few couple of days huh?

I went to Game One and that was super embarrassing. Without a doubt the worst Rangers game I've ever been to but thank god when I went to game two they turned stuff around despite a few key issues we had in game two. They've got some stuff to work on heading into the ALCS but I'm hoping they keep it like the past two days were with having Adams in the 7th and Ogando in the 8th. I'm kinda shaky on Uehara after the Game 2 debacle when he gave up the bomb to Longoria.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Since Tampa's done, I'm rooting for the Brewers & Tigers. Hope Milwaukee wins it all, though.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



killacamt said:


> I know it's only 3 games in, but this Yanks/Tigers series is the best so far...


That's because hate them or love them Yankees are entertaining all the time. If it were the Tigers vs. Rays it would have been just as boring as the other 3 series going on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Since Tampa's done, I'm rooting for the Brewers & Tigers. Hope Milwaukee wins it all, though.


I'd enjoy that. Regardless of who wins the Mil/AZ series, I want them to win the NL. And the Tigers in the AL regardless.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Call it my Chicago bias but I'm rooting for Milwaukee and Detroit both falling on their faces.

Stunned by this AK Burnette character. Just when you think you decided the puzzle...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Something about the Yankees I can't help but love. I just love it how stupid baseball fans are with the way they always get butthurt when the Yankees beat their team, the faces are always priceless especially directed at A Rod or Jeter haha.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I swear, if Arizona pulls this series out of it's ass...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Right? Aside from Upton, they are inferior everywhere you look. Good players but overachievers. Gibson did an exceptional job with this club.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I know, I used to live in Arizona's AAA town for uni, so know their entire bench and more.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Robin Venutra is the new White Sox manager. ROCKIN' Robin.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Something about the Yankees I can't help but love. I just love it how stupid baseball fans are with the way they always get butthurt when the Yankees beat their team, the faces are always priceless especially directed at A Rod or Jeter haha.



I think it's just gotten to the point in the last 15 years where their winning hurts the overall growth of MLB. It seemed like everyone was pissed after 2008 when they got Texiera, Burnett, and Sabathia when the bidding from other teams wasn't even close. 

The national media also perpetuates them like Yankee Stadium is heaven on a baseball field and that they are the center of the baseball universe. 

Give them 5-10 years of losing along with the retirements of Jeter, Arod, Rivera, Posada etc. and I'm sure people won't mind them winning.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Detroit with back to back blasts in the top of the 1st to take a 2-0 lead...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Ivan Nova pulled after 2 for Hughes. 2-0 still.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Benoit garnering a lot of heat...never thought I'd say that again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Benoit walked in a run, but those were two HUGE K's. Still hoping this game goes about 20 innings.:side:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

"Hey Cabrera! Nice hair cut!"

LMAO


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

come on Tigers, only three more outs!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

this is what it all comes down to folks, either the Yanks win it in dramatic fashion or they choke


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Dem Tigers!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Good. I'm sick of beating the Yankees in the ALCS.:side:

Grats to the Tigers. Hope our series goes 7 (with us winning, but come on, what else would I say).


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

thank goodness!

Now the Yankees bandwagon will die until next April, I can live with that


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Didn't see the need for the dry humping on the field, but okay.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*I'm glad to see the Yankees gone.  Congrats to Detroit. I'm looking forward to the Detroit/Texas series. Should be outstanding.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty excited for the two games tomorrow too. Cards/D-Backs would be ideal for me but I'd have no problem with Brewers/Cards.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats to Detroit, you deserved it


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

These series have been nothing short of spectacular. Awesome. I don't know what else Bud Selig can ask for. Well, aside from having a couple of huge markets in the World Series but other than that, this October has showcased a captivating product.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

So awesome. Nice to get this win without having to use JV.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

FUCCCCKKKK YEEEAAAHHH!!!! 

TO TEXAS WE WILL GO!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I want a Tigers - Phillies World Series so bad I can taste it. Tigers have always been my team, and today was fucking amazing. How electric was Papa Grande out there? In New York too. Now Doc needs to take care of business tomorrow.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The Yanks beat themselves. Twice they had the bases loaded with less than two outs and only scored one run, on a walk no less. They just choked, simple as. 

Normally, I would say congrats to the Tigers (I like Jim Leyland and a few of their players) but not with that *** Valverde on their team. Not rooting for Texas either, so as far as I'm concerned, fuck 'em both. Don't care who wins the AL. I'm pulling for any of the teams in the NL, minus the Phillies.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Thank god the Tigers won, i would have had to boycott the ALCS if it was a Texas/New York matchup.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> Normally, I would say congrats to the Tigers (I like Jim Leyland and a few of their players) but not with that *** Valverde on their team. Not rooting for Texas either, so as far as I'm concerned, fuck 'em both. Don't care who wins the AL. I'm pulling for any of the teams in the NL, minus the Phillies.


Heaven forbid a guy shows a bit of emotion out there. He's a closer, a lot of those guys have crazy personalities (Brian Wilson, Kyle Farnsworth is crazy off the mound). I love it. Nice to see some personality out there. Swisher is the same type of electric player but you aren't hating on him.

Just because Papa Grande's awesome like that, theres a link just for you - http://mlb.sbnation.com/2011/10/4/2...-collection-of-jose-valverde-celebration-gifs


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> *Heaven forbid a guy shows a bit of emotion out there. He's a closer, a lot of those guys have crazy personalities (Brian Wilson, Kyle Farnsworth is crazy off the mound). I love it. Nice to see some personality out there. Swisher is the same type of electric player but you aren't hating on him.*
> 
> Just because Papa Grande's awesome like that, theres a link just for you - http://mlb.sbnation.com/2011/10/4/2...-collection-of-jose-valverde-celebration-gifs


That's why we need more John Axford on the national stage. Fu Manchu>the Beard.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Bogey said:


> That's why we need more John Axford on the national stage. Fu Manchu>the Beard.


John Axford just blew the game. :side:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> John Axford just blew the game. :side:


He blew it so he can get a win instead of a save. I think John Axford is my favorite baseball player now. First it was the facial hair and the fact he can throw 97mph, then I find out he's Canadian AND he used to be a bartender at a restaurant in the town I live in? Talk about a brewer.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

My point still stands. I believe that's the first blown save of the postseason so far and it probably won't be the last.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Morgan aka Tony Plush gets the game winning hit. Brewers win the series.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

TONY GUMBO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That's the guy that tried to throw a Superman punch while charging the mound and got KTFO right?

Anyway, pretty sure the Brewers have never gotten this far in my lifetime, but I might be wrong since I don't follow baseball that closely.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yes, that is him.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I hate Morgan, but I like the Brewers team otherwise.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I respect Morgan. I think he is a fool but he has been valuable to the Brewers. His energy, enigmatic demeanor, and loose personality ignited this team half way through the season. Their chemistry is unparalleled this year, imo. He's a showboat and an idiot but also an above average fielder and an okay player. It's his intangibles that have added to the cause mostly.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> The Yanks beat themselves. Twice they had the bases loaded with less than two outs and only scored one run, on a walk no less. They just choked, simple as.
> 
> Normally, I would say congrats to the Tigers (I like Jim Leyland and a few of their players) but not with that *** Valverde on their team. Not rooting for Texas either, so as far as I'm concerned, fuck 'em both. Don't care who wins the AL. I'm pulling for any of the teams in the NL, minus the Phillies.


nothing better to make my day then seeing a butthurt New York fan... no need to hate congratulate


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

As a Marlins fan, Morgan's still an ass and should get his ass clothes lined again.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

He reminds me of Floyd Mayweather. It was a dick move by him too to keep playing to the crowd afterward when he probably knew that reporter was trying to get his attention.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Morgan is an ass, but I can't take away that he has been really valuable to the Brewers.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I don't see what's so bad about Morgan at all. People who don't showboat can only go so far in sports so he helps the Brewers out big time in that aspect.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

He fucking played to the crowd after he got his ass kicked on the road last season. He's just a punk, and I grew up watching him in Single A.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Phillies are holding on to dear life in this game...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> *The Yanks beat themselves. Twice they had the bases loaded with less than two outs and only scored one run, on a walk no less. They just choked, simple as. *
> 
> Normally, I would say congrats to the Tigers (I like Jim Leyland and a few of their players) but not with that *** Valverde on their team. Not rooting for Texas either, so as far as I'm concerned, fuck 'em both. Don't care who wins the AL. I'm pulling for any of the teams in the NL, minus the Phillies.


*Yeah that had absolutely nothing to do with clutch Detroit pitching did it.*


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah that had absolutely nothing to do with clutch Detroit pitching did it.*


not in his eyes..


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

As a Cards fan, Carpenter was an out-and-out stud tonight. He didn't kill like he did in the season finale but did enough to get the job done. 

I have a feeling this run will convince Pujols to stay in St. Louis. The other teams that could pay him the jack he wants are pretty much out of the running, and the only team that might be left to do anything (The Cubs) are such a mess right now Pujols would wallow on a mediocre team for the rest of his career there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

How bad did Howard hurt his leg.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Don't quote me, but I heard Achilles. If so, that's really bad obviously.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Just read what he said it felt like. I seems to me like he tore it. he said it felt like a bat hit him, and when you tear your achellies it's said to feel like getting kicked.Hopefully it's not too bad and he actually gets to play next year.

Anyway hell of a pitching game Halladay pitched pretty well and Carpenter was beast on the mound. Neither team could really get much going.I think I'm going to give the slight edge to the Cards in the next round, they have all the momentum in the world and a better manager. I got Texas over Detroit to.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That offense team for the Phils should be shamed for not getting a least one run.Halladay best performance from a pitcher I've seen when he has bases runners in scoring position.If Utley didn't try to steal, first and second runners on base, no outs.Could of changed the outcome, but Molina ended that chance...


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It's bull that they won't put the NLCS on FOX, their production is much better.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Didn't they do the same with the ALCS last year?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I just have this feeling that the Rangers will win the World Series this year.

Plus, reading the Ryan Howard news and I hope its not that serious. Really like the guy.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

ALCS/NLCS switch stations each year.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Rooting for Tigers and Brewers. No personal interest. I just enjoy watching them. I think Rangers will win it all because they are the most consistent team in terms of scoring runs and they have a solid rotation too.

So much for that whole "Phillies for sure" idea people had before the year. I'm kinda glad that none of the huge money spenders like the Yanks, Sox & Phils aren't gonna win it all.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

If our offense could wake up and win us this game and get a split before going back to Detroit, that'd be great.

EDIT: At least Raburn heard me. 3 run bomb gets Holland out there after only 2 2/3.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck you Gene Lamont. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

What a way to win the game, Nelson Cruz with a Walk off Grand Slam.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Can't fucking win if you can't get a hit with RISP. We deserved to lose that shit. If we don't sweep in Detroit it's over.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck everything.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Bottom of the 7th and I am finally starting to recognize the Tigers again. The first two loses to Texas were stressful; I can't believe we struggled to get runs in: 1/12 with runners in scoring position, seriously?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Yep, still the same, clutch, Miggy, I remember breaking in to the majors as a stud LF.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

That game was INCREDIBLY cathartic. Nice solid win with no shenanigans, other than the third base coach holding Santiago again which cost us that last one and just pissed me off this time.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Now Victor Martinez may be hurt, oh my. 

As far as the result of Game 3, I am a happy camper. Hopefully we can easily take game 4 and pull a Yankee Stadium slaughter in Arlington.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I really wish Verlander was pitching this next game and the possible game 7. It's the sensible thing to do, and you know damn well he can handle it. No use bitching about it though. Porcello is nothing spectacular but if the Tigers offense stays alive, it shouldn't be a major issue.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Instant Karma said:


> I really wish Verlander was pitching this next game and the possible game 7. It's the sensible thing to do, and you know damn well he can handle it. No use bitching about it though. Porcello is nothing spectacular but if the Tigers offense stays alive, it shouldn't be a major issue.


Leland did the same thing with the Yankees and it worked, so I am not going to question him.

But when we go back to Texas I rather see Verlander on the mound for game 5 than him pitching at home in game 4.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Fair point. Hopefully that rain bullshit is done with and we don't see another umpire squeezing the hell out of him.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Instant Karma said:


> Fair point. Hopefully that rain bullshit is done with and we don't see another umpire squeezing the hell out of him.


I marked when Verlander yelled at the umpire, 'Come on, man!'.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Theo is officially with the Cubs as the GM. Signed a 5 yr/$15 million deal.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Holy crap, the Tigers are bringing the rain again. This is nuts.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Game 5 is in Detroit, btw. And JV hasn't been JV of this year in his past few starts anyways. Plus Porcello does poor against lefties, and only two are in Texas' lineup today, Hamilton and Murphy. With the way he pitched in bullpen in game 1 I could see him pitching an unexpected gem.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



NearSamcro™;10440898 said:


> But when we go back to Texas I rather see Verlander on the mound for game 5 than him pitching at home in game 4.


It only just now hit me that this makes no sense. Game 5 is in Detroit. 

And Perfect Poster already said that. I really should pay attention better. Verlander is fine. The rain delays and a shitty umpire made it rough on him, but have no fear. He's godly.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*Wow great throw there to nail 'em at the plate.*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Getting another inning out of Benoit could be huge there. Nicely done.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I'm loving these extra inning games


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Quit. Using. Valverde. In. Non. Save. Situations. You. Fucking. Old. Retard. And intentionally walking Beltre? Tigers deserve to lose.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Nelson Cruz is pretty much my favorite person right now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Good luck in the Series, Rangers fans. One hell of a team that I was rooting for last year. Love me some Nolan Ryan. My season pretty much ended tonight.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Nelson Cruz is pretty much my favorite person right now.


He's got 10 postseason HR's in I think 21 appearances so far.

One favor, could TBS/Fox always have one camera on Ron Washington. Because, watching him is truly awesome.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

it's going to take some work to undo the damage Hendry did...but I am actually excited to get Theo as the new GM


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I know these posts are a few days old, but I'll respond.


Perfect Poster said:


> Heaven forbid a guy shows a bit of emotion out there. He's a closer, a lot of those guys have crazy personalities (Brian Wilson, Kyle Farnsworth is crazy off the mound). I love it. Nice to see some personality out there. Swisher is the same type of electric player but you aren't hating on him.
> 
> Just because Papa Grande's awesome like that, theres a link just for you - http://mlb.sbnation.com/2011/10/4/2...-collection-of-jose-valverde-celebration-gifs


I wasn't hating on Valverde because of his on the mound celebrations. We have Joba Chamberlain on our team...exactly. My post was talking about the comments he made about the series being over when they split in NY and how it wasn't going back to NY. Like I said in a post before that, he talks reckless for a guy whos far from lockdown, and Cruz proved that tonight.



killacamt said:


> nothing better to make my day then seeing a butthurt New York fan... no need to hate congratulate


 yeah I'm so butthurt. I was making excuses for the Yankees losing and everything. I guess you missed the part of the post where I said the Yankees choked and that I like some of the Tigers players. 



LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah that had absolutely nothing to do with clutch Detroit pitching did it.*


You get through bases loaded with no outs once, then yeah, maybe, but twice, and that's on the hitters, but I forgot, since it's the Yankees, it had to be the great pitching, right?


Moving on, the remaining teams now need to realize that if it's extra innings, you need to walk Cruz


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> My post was talking about the comments he made about the series being over when they split in NY and how it wasn't going back to NY.


He was clearly joking when he said that, and even said so right after. Everyone who heard it knew. Unfortunately it was spread around by some without that bit, but that's not on Papa Grande. He's goofy, and was being goofy with reporters. Nothing more.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Instant Karma said:


> He was clearly joking when he said that, and even said so right after. Everyone who heard it knew. Unfortunately it was spread around by some without that bit, but that's not on Papa Grande. He's goofy, and was being goofy with reporters. Nothing more.


If that's the case then fine, but that's not what was put out there by a major media outlet like ESPN.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

The collective fate's of the Yankees, Braves, and Phillies this season is a far greater victory than any RA Dickey knuckleball performance could ever be. Amazing.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Throw in the Red Sox and I'll buy that.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I love how every time Miguel Cabrerra hits a homerun he does Cena's you can't see me taunt..


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

I just love every time Miguel Cabrera hits a home run.

8*D


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Holy shit has Texas erupted tonight. Hamilton's catch made me go crazy more than anything tonight though.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

LOL Tigers

I knew two games back when we lost that it was over, but this is just a joke. Unfortunately, we have Leyland for at least one more year I think. Leaving Penny in there to help the Rangers make history is hilarious.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

Son of a bitch Cabrera knocked the shit out of that ball!

On a side not Mr. Mister it feels good to be heading back to the series doesn't it?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

It does. Perhaps this one can end better than last year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

*Congrats to the Rangers and their fans! Two in a row! 

I hope they beat whatever evil, vile, villainous team that comes out of the National League Central.*


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*

haha Everyone do the Ron Washington Strut.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Yet another world series tarnished.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

3 errors in a row by the Brewers... damn. As if this game wasn't already crazy, lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I have to say a Texas/STL WS doesn't quite interest me. No disrespect to either team, but idk if I can handle a Nolan Ryan shot every inning just sitting there. I already experienced it 6 games and I was annoyed, don't think I could make it through more.

Texas in 7, though. MLB needs a WS to go the distance.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

_Its destiny._


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Milwaukee didn't deserve to be on the same diamond as St Louis that series. Total meltdown in pitching, fielding, clutch hitting and coaching.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

1 down, 3 to go.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Wilson was fucking terrible, kept pissing me off tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Still subtly rooting for Texas here, only because I want to see Michael Young get a World Series. Didn't really have any vested interest in much these playoffs. Didn't want to see Yankees win it as per usual. Cards winning could mean at least Pujols stays in the NL next year.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I got to say they just showed some Redbirds fans celebrating..and it made me vomit in my mouth alil bit


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Not sure why they're celebrating. This Series ain't over just yet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

*I think one win, for the Cards is worth celebration.  I think they'll actually win two games, each of which Carpenter pitches. But that's it.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



LadyCroft said:


> *I think one win, for the Cards is worth celebration.  I think they'll actually win two games, each of which Carpenter pitches. But that's it.*


From your mouth to the devils ear


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Very excited the Cards got 1 win, cause the Rangers will be launching balls out of Arlington on Saturday.

I think the Rangers will light up Jaime tonight, i hope im wrong, but thats just the feeling i got.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



LadyCroft said:


> *I think one win, for the Cards is worth celebration.  I think they'll actually win two games, each of which Carpenter pitches. But that's it.*


Yeah, Rangers in 6 was my thoughts, with Cards winning 1 and 5.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Ok, I officially don't like the way this is going. Cards pitching has been really damn good, but I think it's more Texas being too tight. This team usually plays really loose, but not this game; the first time I've seen them this way all post season.

Fucking great game though, as was Game 1.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

A few weeks before the regular season ended, the Cardinals decided to turn into the best team in baseball. Nothing they've done in the postseason has suggested they ever stopped. Rangers may still win this game or Series, but they will have to earn the hell out of it. Cards are red fucking hot.


Of course after I say that, Motte steps on his dick. He's been so good too. Here we go.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

What a 9th for Texas. Really hope this Series remains crazy close like this and goes 7. This is fun.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

holy fuck that was tense, go Rangers!


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

He shouldn't have taken off Motte!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

The complexion of this Series changes dramatically now. Pitcher park to a hitter park, cold weather to warm weather. I hope in the ensuing offensive explosion it can still stay close. I'm actually enjoying a Series that involves teams I'm mostly ambivalent about.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



Instant Karma said:


> The complexion of this Series changes dramatically now. Pitcher park to a hitter park, cold weather to warm weather. I hope in the ensuing offensive explosion it can still stay close. I'm actually enjoying a Series that involves teams I'm mostly ambivalent about.


Must be nice lol. Big lows and Big highs with the Cards this year but the late highs have been well worth it. Rest of the series should be great.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



Traddy-X said:


> Must be nice lol. Big lows and Big highs with the Cards this year but the late highs have been well worth it. Rest of the series should be great.


You're talking to a guy who goes to Kauffman Stadium fairly often cheering on the home team. Don't talk to me about lows.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...0/fox-on-track-for-lowest-rated-series-ever/1

MLB must not be too happy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Ratings have been down for some time. MLB still has never fully recovered from the 94 Strike and they never will.

Most of the people who watch this sport live in the northeast for the most part; that's why NYY and Boston draw higher ratings. Everyone else just doesn't really care anymore.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



MrMister said:


> Ratings have been down for some time. MLB still has never fully recovered from the 94 Strike and they never will.
> 
> Most of the people who watch this sport live in the northeast for the most part; that's why NYY and Boston draw higher ratings. Everyone else just doesn't really care anymore.


Yeah, but the last two World Series in particular have had lower ratings than usual.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Not that much lower. The one before the last two involved the NYY so that's why it had slightly higher ratings.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

If it's Not yankees, red sox, phillies, the ratings will be constant for the most part.


----------



## Johny Test (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

*Yes*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Hopefully this game is over before the Kings game :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Really pissed about the missed call. I don't mind losing to a team because of their play, but missed (easy) calls drive me mad.

Should still be 1-0 with 2 outs.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

The Texas Rangers are nothing by cry babies. The Cards get bad calls all the time and I am happy one was in our favor. Nobody ever give the STL Cardinals any credit and that makes me damn sick.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

That was a truly terrible call, but the ensuing blowup and erroring was on them.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Don't see how you can blow that call. but the defense blew it after that.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

One of the worst World Series games in some time.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

does anybody want to pitch in this game? i like offense, but this pitching just sucks.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I'm a Braves fan here in Georgia and I remember the game where the Cardinals turned the season around and the Braves began losing after that when they played each other. The Braves were winning by one run late in the game in St. Louis and the Cardinals came back and from there they've beaten everybody.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

By the way, can somebody explain to me what the fuck Tim McCarver meant when he said this game is going to resemble a rodeo more than a baseball game? Do rodeos have a lot of runs? Do they feature horrible pitching? Godawful announcers?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



TKOK! said:


> does anybody want to pitch in this game? i like offense, but this pitching just sucks.


Unlike the first two games, this one deserves awful ratings. The pitching has indeed been terrible.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Walk Craig to pitch to Pujols. How did that work out for you?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



Instant Karma said:


> By the way, can somebody explain to me what the fuck Tim McCarver meant when he said this game is going to resemble a rodeo more than a baseball game? Do rodeos have a lot of runs? Do they feature horrible pitching? Godawful announcers?


Haha, I have no clue what he meant there. Maybe the game is about to get out of hand like a bucking bronco or bull?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Hopefully that interferance sparks some bartman-like rally for the Rangers.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Rangers deserve to lose for their shitty pitching.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I'm just glad the missed call had no bearing on the game. I'd have gone insane. Texas got blasted. Big deal. Bring on Game 4.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

*Destiny.*

Come on, how could it not be?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



HullKogan said:


> *Destiny.*
> 
> Come on, how could it not be?


eh...despite Ranger playing shitty tonight, its still early and they can easily pick up a win.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I think the "Rangers kicking ass again" should be taken out of the thread title. Replaced with something about Pujols.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



TKOK! said:


> I think the "Rangers kicking ass again" should be taken out of the thread title. Replaced with something about Pujols.


Itchy Pujol to the rescue!


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Just face it, Texas sucks, no one ever give Cardinals credit and I am sick of it. Texas is not going to win and when they blow it for two straight years, you will realize that they are not a Champions Team like The Cardinals are.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Does anyone watch Pujols in awe like I do? Or is his legacy automatically tainted by the recent performance-enhancing era, with or without positive tests? Fans aren't as star-struck by him as they were by Bonds or AROD and Pujols is a far better hitter (more well-rounded) than them both. Probably a by-product of the era and guilty by association, despite being a model citizen.
> 
> But he legitimately is the best hitter I've ever watched (which isn't much baseball - extends back to the mid 80's on the MLB network and some season VHS's of the Reds that my uncle has in his archives).


Posted on 07.31.11

Still in awe.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



randyorton24 said:


> Just face it, Texas sucks, no one ever give Cardinals credit and I am sick of it. Texas is not going to win and when they blow it for two straight years, you will realize that they are not a Champions Team like The Cardinals are.


Quit ya bitchin. Your team won. Don't be bitter.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

If Wainwright played this season, Texas would be the team getting no respect, how things go.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



DubC said:


> eh...despite Ranger playing shitty tonight, its still early and they can easily pick up a win.


We'll see. One bad inning aside, its been all Cardinals thus far.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Game 3 was all Cardinals for sure. Game 1 could've gone either way, it was a 3-2 game. Can't stand revisionist history.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Well my point is the Cardinals have led the entire series other than that 9th in game 2.

This thread title needs to be updated.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Leading means nothing. It only matters who is leading after that last out in the 9th. You guys are up 2-1, you're in good shape.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



HullKogan said:


> Well my point is the Cardinals have led the entire series other than that 9th in game 2.
> 
> This thread title needs to be updated.


Thread tittle - Pujols, "I ain't sweating"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Oh Kinsler....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Pretty good day this Sunday was. Series tied.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Awesome game, Napoli is the man. Great job by Holland.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Yeah Holland was awesome. I was shocked and highly entertained.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

*I guess the Cards would like to have some of those runs back from Saturday night for last night.  Baseball is a great game like that. *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

That was fucking embarrassing


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

:lmao Holland is the man even when he isn't pitching

Edit: Holy shit this is awesome.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

for god sake WALK ALBERT..


now that was awesome..strike him out throw him out


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

HOLY SHIT, DP

Feliz going for the ulcer educing closer role tonight, a Leo Nunez classic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Haha, Feliz always does that shit, makes it as dramatic as possible.

It can't be said enough really...NAPOLI.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Fuck yes Rangers win!

edit: That 8th inning was awesome, Napoli is the man!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

The Cardinals blaming the fans for their own failures is hilarious.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

lol well fuck. I'll eat crow if I have to


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Game 6 pushed back a day, that was some nasty rains on it's way, came through here last night.









And that's Denver which got hit later in the night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Fuck, I really was looking forward to game 6, on the plus side my buddy is having a bbq tomorrow so booze, burgers and baseball is a win!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

So.. many.. fucking.. errors..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I for one will be attending the Rangers championship parade, didn't get to go to the Mavericks one but I will be at this one.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

ugly game, but this shit is intense as hell.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Holy shit, thought it was over.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Feliz choking up a storm right now.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Holy fucking shit.

You rarely see stuff like that. Clutch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Choke or clutch hit? Clutch hit. Give Freese credit.

It's never over until you get that final out. 

Dat's how baseball go.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Clutch hit for sure. Feliz certainly is responsible for the guys on base but that's a real clutch hit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I marked out so hard for Freese there. Way to make up for your horrible drop earlier. Unbelievable stuff.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



MrMister said:


> Choke or clutch hit? Clutch hit. Give Freese credit.
> 
> It's never over until you get that final out.
> 
> Dat's how baseball go.


That was a clutch hit, but Feliz still choked up until then. 


Holy crap.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

This is the game of fucking games I'll tell ya.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Cruz misplayed that ball so bad, but Hamilton just went yard.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

omfg Hamilton. (Y)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



TKOK! said:


> That was a clutch hit, but Feliz still choked up until then.
> 
> 
> Holy crap.


Feliz always makes it tense. It's just his way of doing things. He was facing PUJOLS and Berkman. Come on.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

This really has been an awesome World Series, especially this game.

I want Texas to win just to see Ron Washington celebrate.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

He'll probably snort a big line to celebrate the night.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



MrMister said:


> Feliz always makes it tense. It's just his way of doing things. He was facing PUJOLS and Berkman. Come on.


Still choked.

Edit-Cardinals WILL NOT DIE!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Nah he didn't. Learn what choke means and come back to me.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Well what do you mean?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Wanted to see Pujols bat, but the walk is understandable.

damn this game may very well go down as one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I knew Berkman would come through. Goddamn that guy is clutch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I think this is the best baseball game I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Fuck this, I'm going to bed. It's clear they just don't want to stop playing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I am insane now for the third time tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

This is insane.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Texas should have went with a regular defense. Those outfeilders were pretty deep. Berkman's been pretty great this whole game/series.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

We fucking deserve a Game 7. This is too good. Can't remember a Series this exciting since 2001.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Holy shit. :lmao

Awesome game.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I'm not a baseball fan but I haven't changed the channel in like 4+ hours, this is crazy.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

This is the best World Series game I've seen since 2005. And that was because my team won it all that year. I'm pumped right now. I want a game 7.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Well would ya look at that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Well I'm no longer insane. Fucking Freese. FUCK.

You jinxed it notorious 187.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I fucking love you, Freese. Holy shit.

PLEASE START CARPENTER


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I'm beyond happy right now. This is amazing. I'm so happy for Freese. Home town kid ties and then wins the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

:lmao Freese looks and sounds like Spicoli. It doesn't suck as much now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

epic.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

rangers fans dont deserve this. go to lonestarball and look at some of the comments. they're slitting their dicks. this sucks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

They just need to realize...Dat's how baseball go.

Game 7. Fucking awesome I say if we can watch both these incredible teams play again.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

St. Louis just kept fighting and held on by the skin of their teeth even after Josh Hamilton almost sealed the deal with a 2 run homer in extras. I wouldn't call this a major collapse or a big upset or comeback. I'd just call this baseball. It's so unpredictable two men can go on base and then the next second the game that seemed over could be tied with a homerun or a base hit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

The hometown kid Freese goes from a total dick making one of the goofiest errors this side of Buckner, to a hero when he ties the game in the ninth, to supreme hero with a walkoff blast in the eleventh. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

My God that was an awesome game, this series has been such a rollercoaster. I was hoping for Rangers to take and for a while it seem that way, but big fucikng props to the Cardinals. I cannot wait for Game 7.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

This game was nuts. Back and forth lead changes, two come from behinds, and a walk off. Definitely one of the most exciting games in years and now game 7 tomorrow. Bud Selig couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Sure he could, he could ask for a Yankees- Red Sox World Series.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

lolyankees.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Fuck it I'm calling that the greatest Game 6 in World Series history.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



MrMister said:


> Fuck it I'm calling that the greatest Game 6 in World Series history.


Joe Carter? Kirby Puckett? David Freese now!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Sure he could, he could ask for a *Yankees- Red Sox World Series*.


Then he needs to get on his job and move the Sox to the NL East.



DubC said:


> lolyankees.


Yankees>>>whomever you root for


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Joe Carter? Kirby Puckett? David Freese now!


Yeah Carter and Kirby are fucking legends for sure. Carter's is really hard to top because it won the Series, but fuck man, this game was INSANE (which is beating a dead horse...but IT WAS.)


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I gave up on the Cardinals after those back to back homeruns by The Rangers but once again, my team proved me wrong, just wow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Good 1st inning, could have been 3-2 if Kingsler didn't fuck up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Seriously I'd rather have him throw a strike and Yadier crush a grand slam than fucking walk in a run.

Note to TKOK: THIS is choking.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I hate to say it because I like the guy a lot, but Ron Washington is managing this game like a total retard.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Retard accurately describes Wash. Don't know why so many admire him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Pujols wont leave, doesn't he do alot for the community?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Fuck.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Cardinals making a lot of money this post season they can use to pay Albert. Though not nearly enough probably, should help at least.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

What were they offering him?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

250 million over 10 years or something absurd like that. I believe Albert wants closer to 300 - 350 million.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Congratulations to the Cards.

Happy to see my man Lance Berkman finally get a ring.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Awesome. Cardinals pulled it off. I said it a long time ago, the Cards were looking like the best team in baseball and the Rangers would have to earn it. They didn't. St. Louis deserved this one.

I am going to enjoy the hell out of it, as this team is all Team Missouri has going for it at all.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I'm not really a Cardinals fan.. but glad they got the championship rather than Ron Washington... but sure why but I've never liked that guy... at all.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Cards were on fire, I was pulling for Rangers but fuck they were sloppy. This was an awesome series.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Congratulations to the Cardinals fans here in this thread. You guys had the better team. Great series overall. The walks really annoyed me. SO many walks by Rangers pitching.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Good for Missouri. Devastated by inclement weather, especially Joplin. Sometimes God (if you believe in him) works in mysterious ways. Gives one to New Orleans post Katrina, and now St. Louis.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I'm just sad I can't go to a championship parade.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



MrMister said:


> Congratulations to the Cardinals fans here in this thread.



Why thank you sir. Like I said earlier, given everything the Cardinals had to go through to get to that game 7, how could it not be destiny?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Can we please leave the thread title as it is :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

fuck the cardinals to hell


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

David Freeze really impressed me in the playoffs this year, he was insanely clutch in game 6, he deserved the MVP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

No clue who won it since I turned it off right after that last out, but the MVP is Mike Napoli. Easily.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Yeah Napoli was awesome, so was Berkman.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



MrMister said:


> No clue who won it since I turned it off right after that last out, but the MVP is Mike Napoli. Easily.


David Freese won it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Ok fine he was pretty good too.:side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

David Freese and his post season record 21 RBI won it.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Cardinals played well, Rangers pitching was atrocious, grats to STL.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

The thread title is funny, "Rangers Kicking ass Again", it should be changed to "Rangers Got Their Ass Kicked, Again". 11 in 11.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

It hasn't been update since game 2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Thank you Cardinals for shattering the state of Texas's hopes at there first world series title!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I still can't believe the state of Texas hasn't won a World Series yet.

We've got 5 Super Bowl wins and 7 NBA Finals wins but no World Series.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Heck, Texas even has an NHL title.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Its funny i hate the state of Texas and most Texas teams, but for some reason i dont hate the Mavs and the Rockets 

Im overjoyed the Rangers lost yet another world series, but i fear there gonna Prince Fielder this offseason


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

I'm not really a fan of Texas sport teams either.

The only ones I like are the Longhorns, Rangers, Mavericks & Spurs.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm not really a fan of Texas sport teams either.
> 
> The only ones I like are the Longhorns, Rangers, Mavericks & Spurs.



lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Tony La Russa goes out on top. Wonder who they replace him with.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 2011 MLB Season Discussion Thread - Rangers kick ass again!*

Bobby Valentine


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm torn..I felt Quade got a bum deal...but I am excited as to who will be his replacement


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Giants traded Jonathan Snachez and Ryan Verdugo to the Royals for Melky Cabrera.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> I'm torn..I felt Quade got a bum deal...but I am excited as to who will be his replacement


You and I both know Quade had no business being the coach.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Loving the new retro digs.

http://toronto.bluejays.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=19999315&topic_id=8878984&c_id=tor

Good shit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Better than the Orioles retro's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They brought back the cartoon Oriole? No way can the Jays compare then.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah the cartoon is back in Baltimore.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Both the Jays and O's logo changes get a thumbs up from me (Y)

Kinda wish the Angels got Ryan Doumit, but oh well, hopefully Shoppach!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Totally getting a fitted of the new Blue Jays cap this week. I really like the Miami Marlin's logo too. And the Orioles going back to the cartoon logo? Pretty cool I guess.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Not a fan of the O's going back to the cartoon, but the retro jays unis are class. 

I'm liking everything that's going on in Miami too. The logo, the colors, the jerseys, the fact that they're spending money, and the new stadium is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Both the Jays and O's logo changes get a thumbs up from me (Y)
> 
> Kinda wish the Angels got Ryan Doumit, but oh well, hopefully Shoppach!


Hey, remember when the Angels had Mike Napoli? Should have kept him or something :side:



PhilThePain said:


> Totally getting a fitted of the new Blue Jays cap this week. I really like the Miami Marlin's logo too. And the Orioles going back to the cartoon logo? Pretty cool I guess.


Yeah I went into Lids to try to buy one yesterday. They don't come out till tuesday. I'm all over that.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The best part about Justin Verlander winning the Cy Young and the MVP (besides the fact that he is a Tiger) is that he wanted them both. Badly. They mean a lot to him. Nothing is worse than seeing athletes breeze around without really caring. Verlander is the man.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

RIP Mariners Euro-prospect Greg Halman by the way. Remember him from AAA.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Verlander you badass. Definitely deserved it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone else agree with me that giving the MVP to a pitcher is odd? 

Verlander was great. Cy Young, well earned. But he only played in 34 games. 

Jacoby Ellsbury was a monster offensively...and defensively. And his WAR was a full point ahead of 2nd place in the AL. As great as Verlander was, I think Boston failing down the stretch cost Ellsbury his MVP trophy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

To me they should just have a pitching MVP and a Non-pitching MVP instead of the cy young and MVP award. Have the cy young award and the babe Ruth award or whatever you want to call it. Pitchers and hitters are way to hard to compare to deem one guy most worthy of an award.

Having said that if there was a season that was beastly enough for 2 awards it was verlander's.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Verlander's season was overrated.. Felix Herhandez and Zack Greinke both had equally as good of years, and never got as much media hype as him. Mainly because of the fable "pitcher wins" stat, which means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Heath bell! There went our free agency wad.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Very excited to have Chris Ianetta behind the plate for next year, really dug Chatwood for the first half of the season then i started to really resent him because he was so awful, but i really hope Chatwood doesnt turn out to be a stud in a 5 years  but as of right now i love the trade.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chatwood is gonna get blown up in Colorado, not a ground ball guy.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

All the more better trade for us


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Marlins have offered Reyes 6 years, 111 million :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Fuck Miami. They're shelling out a lot of cash. Gave a tour and have reportedly had interest in, but not limited to: Pujols, Reyes, Fielder, Buehrle, CJ Wilson, Heath Bell. And that is neglecting to mention that Ozzie isn't a cheap coach to pay either due to his track record.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yep, i want Buerhle bad, much more so than Wilson.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And Reyes did sign with Miami, 6 years 106 mil pending physical. Also rumors the marlins are making another pass at Pujols after these signings.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jesus fuckin' Christ. Miami's going *HARD*.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm happy for the Marlins, I like them. I hope they get Wilson and/or Pujols. But they need to stay away from Buehrle. He should be in a White Sox uniform his whole career.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Goddamnit I was hoping the Giants would sign Reyes. At least the Marlins are actually spending money now.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

On a day that the Jets won, I feel like complete shit. The mets are going in the complete opposite direction and i am just waiting for the day that Wilpon sells the team. I can't wait to see reyes have a hamstring injury 50 games in like every other year.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I love how the Angels traded Jeff Mathis to the worst team in the league :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

not a bad for the marlins.

can't wait to see where the other big FAs end up.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Edit, i for some reason thought Mathis went to the Astros, but playing baseball in Canada is bad enough


----------



## Dragon 316 (Nov 26, 2011)

I think the Marlins overpaid for Reyes. I predict he'll be hurt by game 30 this upcoming season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Not like they don't have 3 other players in Ramirez, Infante, and Bonafacio who can play the position.


----------



## Dragon 316 (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh that's fine, just saying the Marlin fans should get used to seeing Reyes on the DL more than on the field.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Frankly, I feel 120 games of Reyes at SS is better than 145 games of Hanley at SS, I wanted Hanley gone from SS if not the team, and this is great.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So apparently the Jays are a front runner for PRINCE. Not really sure first of all how I feel about that and second if I can believe that or not. I really don't think first base is a strong need for them. Lind had mid 20s in HRs and high 80s in RBIs last year and he only played around 120 games. Make that over a full season and he has over 30 HR and over 110 RBIs. All that at a fraction of what it will cost for PRINCE. If they have a plan for 2B and the bullpen sorted out I guess they can throw whatever money they want around seeing as ownership (Rogers) is apparently willing to increase payroll from $70 million to $120 million. They have to find some way to compete and with the extra wild card spot they have more incentive to hand out as much money as they can but ya, if they sign him and don't do anything to sure up 2B and the bullpen then they ultimately didn't do what they should have, imo.

At least they managed to get Santos from the Sox today. He's their next hopeful answer to the closer role I guess :lmao. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jays? I just read this afternoon that the Mariners are the front runners, but he won't sign until post Christmas anyways.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Santos is not bad at all, JM. Nasty stuff but sometimes inconsistent. I would be interested to see how he fairs up there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah he was on my fantasy team last year so I was monitoring. His stats are good, apart from walks per 9 I think.

Haystacks from what I read, for some unknown reason, wants to play for a team east of the Mississippi River...which eliminates the Mariners. Idk.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lind doesn't get on nearly enough for the Jays to be a playoff contender. Fielder might suck at D, but he gives them a lot of protection for Bautista and another big bat. Plus they could move him to DH if they have to. Getting Fielder and another SP would throw them into contention for a WC spot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The whole team doesn't walk enough apart from Bautista and that's more to do with teams just refusing to pitch to him than him suddenly gaining this amazing eye at the plate. It's pretty easy to lay off pitches that are 3 feet outside/high/whatever. They are slowly getting rid of the worst of the guys that don't walk though. Lind is on that list too yes.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

exactly what I mean. Fielder walked over 90+ times the last few years and gets on base regularly. He'll protect Bautista and that'll generate more offense. The Jays didn't have anyone last year to protect him so of course he was gonna walk a lot.

Oh and they'll have Brett Lawrie for the full year too. Fuckin' beast.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You want walks? Sign Nick Johnson :side:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Theo saying sustained success..is like ADR saying destiny at one point it's losing steam..please just do something


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Santos is great, I'm sad to see him go. His slider is just unhittable at times, Jays fans will like him. I just hope the prospect the White Sox got back is good, I've seen differing opinions on how good he is.

I'm really excited about the whole Pujols situation though. The latest I've read there are 4 teams that are seriously competing for him. And people actually expect something to happen very soon.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, Marlins seem to have given him a deadline of tonight.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> Theo saying sustained success..is like ADR saying destiny at one point it's losing steam..please just do something


I feel your pain.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What's the deal going to be worth if Pujols signs it?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Marlins are getting cocky now eh? Giving the best player in the game a deadline.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Did their gm find out you can actually spend money on free agents?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Actually JM, the owner wants Pujols more than the team does, and the team wants to move on and make sure they are able to get at least one SP if not both Buerhle and CJ Wilson, though they refuse to offer Buerhle a no trade clause(Pujols as well) and have been said to be souring on Wilson, but he's best friends with Logan Morrison or something.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's more so they got a new stadium and a new identity or whatever else so they are throwing as much money into it as they can to try to get bums in the seats. I assume it was always embarrassing for them to have their highlights air on TV and see a HR get hit to the bleachers and not a single fan be in the camera view.

I was more or less Kidding Stacks, lulz. I know how these free agent things work. You can only dedicate so much time before exploring other avenues.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Personally, I want Buerhle, Coco Crisp for CF, and a couple PH bats to replace Helms and Gload.

And frankly, in the Dolphins stadium, those sections are empty because they don't sell tickets to them. They wanted to make it look bad to help get a new stadium.

Also, Loria the owner always admired Steinbrener and wanted to emulate him. Dead serious here :lmao


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

JM said:


> Marlins are getting cocky now eh? Giving the best player in the game a deadline.


I actually applaud the Marlins if they gave him a deadline. They gave him a very fair deal of 10 years and $220M. If Pujols wants to play in Miami then he will sign. If not, I feel he's just doing this to make the Cardinals bid more.

And I also like the fact that they're sticking to their policy for no no trade clauses. It would be insulting to just sign Reyes without giving him one, making an offer to Buehrle without giving one, and then saying "oh, Pujols is the only exception". The MLB Network may want us to believe it, but the world doesn't revolve around Pujols.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Miami is a town of fair weather, fickle fans who would rather party than show up on time (or at all) for a baseball game. We've seen it with the Heat last year. Picturing a huge attendance turnaround the entire season just doesn't seem likely to me.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Marlins had 0 reason to try to get fans when they were at Dolphins stadium. The owner of the stadium, Wayne Heyzinga or whatever, used to own the Marlins, and when he did, he made a shitty lease agreement where the team got 15% of concession sales, so they might as well have gotten nothing from that. Plus, there were rain delays the majority of day games, it was too hot, etc... I've been to a couple games at the stadium, and they were not very fun weather wise.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Miami Marlins are starting to become like the New York Yankees, spending money on big free agents luring them to South Florida


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Terry Gyimah said:


> Miami Marlins are starting to become like the New York Yankees, spending money on big free agents luring them to South Florida


They also have to cut their hair :lmao


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Miami Marlins 2012 World Series Champions, you heard it here first


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Personally, I want Buerhle, Coco Crisp for CF, and a couple PH bats to replace Helms and Gload.
> 
> And frankly, in the Dolphins stadium, those sections are empty because they don't sell tickets to them. They wanted to make it look bad to help get a new stadium.
> 
> Also, Loria the owner always admired Steinbrener and wanted to emulate him. Dead serious here :lmao


Your a Marlins fan that lives in Colorado? just curious


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yep, have a lot of family in South Florida and often go to games when I visit.

Hanley Ramirez is asking for a raise to switch positions, Marlins taking temperature of the water around the league with him, with the intention of offering Fielder if they do trade him. Buerhle/Wilson may be signed as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Makes sense, you a Rockies fan also, or strictly Marlins?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Marlins and Nationals actually, I find it impossible to hate them. Marlins first though.

Early reports: Buerhle has a deal for 4 years, 58 million in Miami.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Sad times. But if my White Sox are rebuilding, then the Marlins are the team I want to see win a World Series. Best of luck to Buehrle. I hope he wins 20 games for them.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

That deal has been confirmed now, Haystacks. What does this mean for Pujols or Fielder?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pujols ship is sailed. Fielder is a Boras client, so he won't sign for weeks. CJ Wilson is still in the discussion for the Marlins. It's awesome being a Yankees fan all of a sudden :lmao

Also, Phillies resigned Jimmy Rollins.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Barely any of these offseason tidbits are over with and I'm growing impatient for the 2012 season. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh God I hope Angels dont get Wilson


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Angels just nabbed Pujols. 10 yr, $250 million.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hope that means Wilson for us 

Marlins not serious on Fielder, just Boras throwing names out there via his known puppet Jon Heyman of SI.

I hope we can nab Coco Crisp for CF, top of the lineup Reyes, Crisp, Hanley, Gaby Sanchez, Mike Stanton, Logan Morrison?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So Pujols trolled all the NL teams and went to the AL after all lolololol. Everyone always ends up in the AL.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well, who wants Morales for DH? His legs are so brittle he can't play the field anymore.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Fuck the Angels.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

75 for 5 in Anaheim for Wilson as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So we have witnessed the Angels' two step approach to making the Marlins' acquisitions seem insignificant lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nah, they are scared shitless of the Dodgers new ownership group with Magic Johnson as a figurehead, and want to finish the Dodgers while they got them on the ropes right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I wasn't implying it was in anyway intentional. They have made them seem pretty insignificant though.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Dislike the fact that we've brought back Kelly Johnson. 

But anyways, I'm calling the Marlins being the Red Sox of 2011 with all these big free agent signings. I can just seem them on their way to making to the playoffs and then choking near the end of the season like the Red Sox did last year. Except now that they have an extra wild card team, they'll probably be a shoe in.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

We got Puljos? Wow I'm speechless. Meh on Cj Wilson


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I can see the Marlins getting the wild card. Still do not predict them leaping over and surpassing the Phillies.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Not signing Pujols and Wilson doesn't bother me as a Fish fan, not stuck with Pujols at the end of the deal, stuck by the team principles of not offering no trade clauses, and signed the more projectable starter of Wilson and Buerhle, sure Wilson could be better, but odds are, he could be just as bad, stability in Buerhle is what we needed.

Now let's go get Coco Crisp and some pinch hitters!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not even a Cards fan but I'm pretty disappointed with this move. Big market wins again. I don't blame AP though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, Wilson imo choke towards the end there. I'm interested to see how Buerhle does, fuck I miss baseball


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't really say I'm not disappointed, and again as someone who in no way likes the Cards. St. Louis fought pretty hard to keep him and you know, won the World Series. Players just don't have the loyalty that they used to.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Heck, Pujols didn't even take the most money offered, and neither did Wilson. Both took the no trade clauses, what the Marlins refused to offer, and Wilson chose to go home.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm just happy Pujols is out of the NL Central and out of the NL in general. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Agreed LC, if you can't get him, at least they're all in the other league!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Everyone always goes to the AL. It's brutal.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And pitchers always go to the NL :lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

This is the greatest thing i have woken up too!!!!!!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Can any of you blame Pujols? The Cardinals blatantly low-balled him for two consecutive years and had the gall to not sign a guy who accomplished the accolades he has and is arguably, the most decorated player in franchise history, let alone the MLB.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

JM said:


> I can't really say I'm not disappointed, and again as someone who in no way likes the Cards. St. Louis fought pretty hard to keep him and you know, won the World Series. *Players just don't have the loyalty that they used to.*


I call bs on that. Pujols has been the best player in the league for a while now and he signed a pretty team friendly deal for them early in his career when he was making top 5 MVP ballots. He averaged about 14ish million a year, but when you see some of the ridiculous contracts being handed out to worse players (Zito, Crawford) he was gonna get his. Why should he take a pay cut just because the Cards don't wanna give him the money he deserves? Pujols was loyal enough to take a under market contract his first big one and figured this was his one chance at making bank. If the Cards really wanted to sign him they would've offered him everything. If they don't wanna be loyal to him why should he be loyal to them?



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Heck, Pujols didn't even take the most money offered, and neither did Wilson. Both took the no trade clauses, what the Marlins refused to offer, and Wilson chose to go home.


Who offered Pujols more money?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I want to thank the Card's for not wanting resign the best the player in game


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wanted Pujols to stay a Cardinal.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> I want to thank the Card's for not wanting resign the best the player in game


Naw....


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

InYourFace said:


> I want to thank the Card's for not wanting resign the best the player in game


Justin Verlanders still on the Tigers...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Verlander was pretty awesome this year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Verlander isn't even the best pitcher in baseball, let alone the best player.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

At least Verlander's more valuable than Pujols.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

No, he is not.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hitters and pitchers really can't be compared and I really don't think pitchers should win MVP awards but hey that's just me. 

And Perfect Poster, as far as I know the Cardinals were offering a competitive contract this time, right up there with all the other teams. I wasn't blatantly calling him out for being disloyal, it's just a general trend as far as I'm concerned. Guys don't have that passion to stay with one team for their entire career anymore. Looking at history the best players really only played for one team and certainly rarely ended up on a new team in their prime. It's a different time now though.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Albert left us but oh well Cardinals is never worried and plus the money we didn't spend on him we got now.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Father Flex said:


> Verlander isn't even the best pitcher in baseball, let alone the best player.


Last year he was the best pitcher.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:lmao at Vernon Wells making $400,000 less than Pujols next year.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Went to the press conference of Pujols and CJ this morning, crowd was electric & i cant wait for April!


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Father Flex said:


> Verlander isn't even the best pitcher in baseball, let alone the best player.


Yes, he is.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Josh Johnson is a better player than Verlander, durability has 0 impact on how good a player is


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, if you want a guy who can't make it through the season then that's great. Johnson is a terrific pitcher, but can't stay healthy. I'd prefer the guy who's going to eat up innings and has 3 plus pitches (and is working on a 4th)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Josh Johnson is the only starter with over 500 IP ever to have a sub-3 career ERA.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Like I said, he's a terrific pitcher, but he cannot stay healthy. That ERA stat is great, but it doesn't help the fact he isn't healthy ever.

I think part of being the best is actually playing when you are suppose to.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Cannot stay healthy? Isn't this Johnson's first debilitating injury?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Nah 07 he only he pitched 4 games and has only pitched 30 starts once.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He had Tommy Johns surgery in '07, missing most of '07 and '08, this is his first major injury since.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh... In that case, I can see how there is merit to the "injury-prone" label. It's been way too long since I've given the Marlins any attention. It will be weird doing so this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ESPN is reporting Ryan Braun's tested positive for PED's and is suspended for 50 games pending his obvious appeal.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kemp wants his MVP.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:lmao Kemp ain't getting shit. The BBWA has a history of not over turning any awards, let alone rewarding it. It would just be vacant.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sucks to be Braun. He's someone who always painted a very good picture of himself too. All that is pretty much tarnished now. Shame.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I really had a lot of respect for Braun, if these accusations are true I will definitely be a little disappointed.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Trevor Cahill, Oakland Athletics ace', was traded to the Arizona Diamondbacks today.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a good feeling about Cahill coming into the 2011 season and everyone doubted him when I picked him up for my fantasy team. He did work!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cahill was awesome... when I had him in 2010


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Theo is pursuing Prince. :hmm:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Braun being tainted now and Pujols being out of the NL is good news for Votto and his chances at a second MVP *


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh the cardinals still taking that divsion over


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Braun being tainted now and Pujols being out of the NL is good news for Votto and his chances at a second MVP *


We will see if he stays there..

I'm torn on the whole Prince thing I would love to have him there..but I don't want another Big Al in the works

oh..and I hope Aramis gets feline aids..


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If Prince wants 5 years/125 million...I'd do it.

Anything over 5 years? Discussion over. Do not want another 8 year deal.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Agreed Mikey, I'm not even mad the Marlins don't want to deal with him and Boras.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

US tax payers spend 75 million on the Barry Bonds pointless steroid case, and he gets 30 days of house arrest.. The government REALLY needs to get their priorities set straight.. For fucks sakes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yep, we shouldn't prosecute famous people, they'll just get off.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

It's not even about that... The government doesn't need to worry about professional athletes taking steroids. He should never have been put in front of the grand jury, which is the only reason he was being charged for lying. Who gives a fuck if he took steroids, they don't even help your on field performance.

75 million invested into a case because some guy took steroids and lied about it, just so he can spend 30 days in his mansion with a bracelet on.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

The government does a lot of completely retarded things with their money. Even the 15 month sentence wouldn't have been enough to justify the money spent. 

Edit: Our money


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

LC, your Reds just got buttraped for Latos. 3 top 10 prospects and Volquez?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm a fan of Latos, but yea, that's way too much.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm not unhappy with this trade to be honest. Volquez is injury prone and even when he's not injured he simply doesn't do what everyone thought he would. 

Alonso is going to be a really really good player with the possibility of being a great player. But he's a first basemen and well, the Reds have Votto. So I understand moving him. 

Catcher Grandal, I don't know much about but the Reds have a potentially great catcher coming up in Devin Mesoraco, so I understand that move as well. *


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Isn't Votto relatively grey in the tooth? Wasn't his rookie year when Joey was around 27 or 28?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Weren't the Reds quietly shopping Votto?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Guess we have to see what SD flips Rizzo for now, Wade Davis? Matt Garza?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Weren't the Reds quietly shopping Votto?


*Not that I'm aware of... but I don't really dig into the off season stuff much so I could have missed it. 

I think Alonzo is going to be great. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, think it's telling the Padres are ready to start him immediately and trade away the jewel 1B of the Adrian Gonzalez trade.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*gets updated by others temas making moves...he's going there..and he's off to there...*

*goes to checks the Cubs site for activity*..Cubs announcer management team..*thought they did that already*..boy I can't wait for when the choose which night is taco night..that's got me hanging by a thread


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rangers win the Yu bidding process, sorry Toronto.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

Texas look to be spending the money they gained chucking CJ Wilson to get Yu Darvish, looks to me like they are the winners of the Hot Stove.

Agree? Or would you rather they retained Wilson?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so let me see if I get this right..the Cubs Give Big Z to Miami...and pay 15 of his 18 million,I could have swore Miami was swimming in cash,and in return we get a 5-13 pitcher.

so..how is he making this team better..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hope fun with Volscrub, was hardly ever Volstud.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So are you upset you didn't get much for such an insane player?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm just glad Z' is off the squad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm sure I'll be just as glad next season. But Volstad is so frustrating, I can stomach a year of shenanigans.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rizzo traded to the Cubs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Not familiar with Rizzo. Is he decent?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He was the centerpiece of the Adrian Gonzalez to Boston trade, but since they got Alonso in the trade with CIN, he was expendable.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Starlin Castro is in deep water here for allegedly sexually assaulting a girl in Chicago two days after the end of the regular season. Rumors circulating about Marmol and Soriano departing Chicago soon.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Barry larkin! :mark: He deserved it, my first baseball glove was sponsored by Barry.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Barry Larkin! :mark: 

I'm so excited now! *


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Pineda for Montero. Good night, sweet American League. Look at the Yankees now:

CC, Pineda, Nova, Kuroda, Hughes, Burnett, Garcia, Colon (possibly)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

yankees also got campos in the deal whose been looking really good. also the signing of kuroda was a good one as well. we got much needed depth and youth. and got to keep our top pitching prospect.


----------



## billiam86 (Jan 14, 2012)

as a life long angels fan I'm more than pumped for the beginning of the season! Long live king pujols!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Also read that the Yankees/Angels are talking about a Trumbo/Robertson trade.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

InYourFace said:


> Also read that the Yankees/Angels are talking about a Trumbo/Robertson trade.


Hmm not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

That would be a damn good move for the Yanks'.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't know about that. Robertson was great as the 8th inning guy last year, and Trumbo strikes out way too much and doesn't walk enough. Sure, he hit 29 home runs, but guys like Danny Valencia and Gordon Beckham got on more then he did. They'd be better off platooning Jones and Chavez at DH then giving up their 2nd best reliever for a guy who can hit a few HR's and thats it.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

InYourFace said:


> Also read that the Yankees/Angels are talking about a Trumbo/Robertson trade.


Can't see that happening, mainly because I don't see the Yankees wanting to do that. Like a few stated Trumbo's OBP is awful and OBP = life in Baseball.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I hope it doesnt happen, they they dont khow Morales is gonna play or if he will play.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

V-Mart torn ACL


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Terrible day to be a Tigers fan..Brutal


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

This could be the Royals year!


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

I think that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well, there goes Carmona's career, he was borderline as it was at 28, now he's 31?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Whoever came up with the name Fausto Carmona for him is a genius.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> V-Mart torn ACL


Considering the monster season VMart had last year, to expect the same performance this year would be asking an awful lot out of him, or anybody else for that matter. The best move the Tigers might make is to go after Vladdy. He's another strikeout hound to add to Detroit's chronic hackers, but he would provide at least some respectful protection for Cabrera.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carlos Pena signed a 1 year deal with the Rays.

You knew this was happening.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Killswitch said:


> Considering the monster season VMart had last year, to expect the same performance this year would be asking an awful lot out of him, or anybody else for that matter. The best move the Tigers might make is to go after Vladdy. He's another strikeout hound to add to Detroit's chronic hackers, but he would provide at least some respectful protection for Cabrera.


I agree with your take on V-Mart. I kept thinking over the offseason unrealistic fans are gonna be pissed because it's going to be very hard for him to have a similar season in 2012. Of course I'd rather take .290-.305 and 10-15 HRs with 80-100 RBI over nothing. 

It _sounds_ like whoever hits as the DH will hit behind Cabrera, so hopefully they get someone good and not a Casey Kotchman type of player.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

InYourFace said:


> Carlos Pena signed a 1 year deal with the Rays.
> 
> You knew this was happening.


HUGE signing by Tampa Bay. They had 2 holes to fill and did that with the signing of Luke Scott and Pena.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> HUGE signing by Tampa Bay. They had 2 holes to fill and did that with the signing of Luke Scott and Pena.


He did have a nice year with the Cubs..and he took about a 3 mill paycut.No hard feeling Pena...good luck to you

..it does make us look a little foolish though


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> HUGE signing by Tampa Bay. They had 2 holes to fill and did that with the signing of Luke Scott and Pena.



I'm excited Pena is back, I'm a closet rays fan, gonna be tough winning that division or getting the wild card.

Still think they can use a better SS, unless Sean Rodriguez can turn things around.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Prince Fielder to the Tigers for 9 years and $214 million.

I'm in shock


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck yes.

Don't pull a Red Sox now and choke during the regular season.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*HAIL TO THE PRINCE!!*

Never liked the Brewers, but Prince Fielder has just been so likable. Love that big guy. I'm stunned that he's going to the D. Most exciting news in a while. Was already planning on seeing the Tigers when they come here, and now it's basically mandatory.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That deal is crazy, and apparently Dombrowski knew nothing of the deal. It was all Boras and Illich, and alot of the the front office people found out from the media. 

From an offensive standpoint, it's a great move. The Tigers def have the best 3-4 combo in the league and they're lefty/righty which is perfect, but now they have two 1B's which means someone's gonna have to DH (most likely Miggy) and who knows how either will feel about that. Leyland is good with personalities though, so I'm sure he'll get them on the same page.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Never saw Prince to the Tigers coming.

I was so sure he was gonna be either a Ranger or a Yankee.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like Cabrera has already talked to the media and the team came to him before agreeing to a deal with Fielder and he said he was fine with the deal and happy with it, and that he would move to 3rd base. Team player


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been a big Miguel Cabrera fan since his Marlin days. He seems like a nice guy outside of the DUI's.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Never saw Prince to the Tigers coming.
> 
> I was so sure he was gonna be either a Ranger or a *Yankee*.


lolwut? Teixiera?



gladdyontherise said:


> Sounds like Cabrera has already talked to the media and the team came to him before agreeing to a deal with Fielder and he said he was fine with the deal and happy with it, and that he would move to 3rd base. Team player


Do they really want to move him to 3rd though? They're gonna be sacrificing their defense ALOT


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

DH?

Edit: So what happens to the DH rule this season? IIRC the Astros are entering the AL so that'll mean more interleague play. Does the rule stay the same?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I've been a big Miguel Cabrera fan since his Marlin days. He seems like a nice guy outside of the DUI's.


Miggy is the second best hitting consistency 1B of his generation, he is the Pujols of the AL.

I assume this means Miggy to DH this season, and a trade of Avila eventually, moving V-Mart to C down the line.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> DH?
> 
> Edit: So what happens to the DH rule this season? IIRC the Astros are entering the AL so that'll mean more interleague play. Does the rule stay the same?


no way are the Yanks paying that much or giving that many years to a DH, especially when they want to keep the DH spot flexible as their players get older.

I'm pretty sure the DH rule will stay the same (home team determines whether DH or not)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

How do you guys think the Cardinals are gonna do this season?

@abrown0718: Meh, I feel like since we're gonna have interleague play pretty much all season long that all games should have DH's. But that's just me, I've never been a fan of pitchers batting.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Miggy is the second best hitting consistency 1B of his generation, he is the Pujols of the AL.
> 
> I assume this means Miggy to DH this season, and *a trade of Avila eventually, moving V-Mart to C down the line.*


why would they trade Avila? V-Mart is much older and would be coming off knee surgery

@ Notorious - me neither, but I do appreciate the strategy of the NL because there is no DH


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cabrera should move to a corner OF spot before 3rd base. We've had Magglio and Delmon out there the past few years, we can risk Cabrera out there (especially since Jackson can cover quite a bit of ground).

And lol at them trading Avila. Yeah, let's trade our 25 year old All Star catcher and let the guy that has fucked up knees, poor defense, and is simply aging play there after only playing 30 or so games last year. Avila isn't getting traded so they can move Martinez back to catcher. That'd be retarded.

EDIT: The rules won't change till 2013 because the schedule was already set when it was decided Houston would move over. Houston will still be in the NL in 2012 and Interleague will be during May/June only. They could add the 1 game playoff still, but odds say that it's unlikely due to how the schedule was set up and determining who gets the games (likely TBS). Most changes will probably happen next year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wasn't Miguel playing LF at one point of his career?

I might be wrong.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah he entered the league as a left fielder and was moved to 3B. He was also skinny at one point as well. Oh how things change.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like he's got a beer belly. :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah last year at spring training he was quite chubby. Although I didn't mind since he did manage to win the MLB batting title.

And if Nelson Cruz can play OF (along with Young+Ordonez), so can Cabrera, since he is 2 inches taller and the same billed weight.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> Do they really want to move him to 3rd though? They're gonna be sacrificing their defense ALOT


I think they'll slowly do it this season. Since they have the DH position open this year he can DH some, play some 1st and play some 3rd. I remember Dombrowski saying last year the Tigers had thought if Cabrera drops about 20 pounds that he would do fine at 3rd base. He won't be great defensively, but servicable i'm sure.

Besides, he couldn't be much worse than Betemit was last season.


Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I assume this means Miggy to DH this season, and a trade of Avila eventually, moving V-Mart to C down the line.


Nope. Martinez is a DH exclusive guy pretty much, especially now after tearing his ACL. He can play 1st sometimes but expect him to only DH, and Cabrera to be the regular 3rd basemen. If Cabrera just can't play 3rd base though Martinez would get traded. Can't trade a 25 year old left handed catcher who has 5 years of team control. Just to valuable.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Two great first basemen gone from the NL Central... The Reds chances just improved again. :*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Cabrera should move to a corner OF spot before 3rd base. We've had Magglio and Delmon out there the past few years, we can risk Cabrera out there (especially since Jackson can cover quite a bit of ground).





Perfect Poster said:


> Yeah last year at spring training he was quite chubby. Although I didn't mind since he did manage to win the MLB batting title.
> 
> And if Nelson Cruz can play OF (along with Young+Ordonez), so can Cabrera, since he is 2 inches taller and the same billed weight.


that's true but that's still ALOT of ground to cover at Comerica. Cruz can get away with it with the short right field at TBIA. If Miggy can drop some pounds he'd be fine.



notorious_187 said:


> Looks like he's got a beer belly. :side:















gladdyontherise said:


> I think they'll slowly do it this season. Since they have the DH position open this year he can DH some, play some 1st and play some 3rd. I remember Dombrowski saying last year the Tigers had thought if Cabrera drops about 20 pounds that he would do fine at 3rd base. He won't be great defensively, but servicable i'm sure.
> 
> Besides, he couldn't be much worse than Betemit was last season.


Yeah, Miggy's never been a great fielder, but if he can drop 20 like DD wants, he'd def have more range, plus they could always bring in Inge for late game defense


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Two great first basemen gone from the NL Central... The Reds chances just improved again. :*


you don't say..I guess I will be happy to come it second then..

wonders how we couldn't afford 23 million a year for Prince


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*sorry for the double post*

but..theres some buzz ..that Big Al might go to the Indians for Nick Hagadone..if that happens I might just have to kiss Theo on the mouth...


no ****


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Anybody want to join/start a WF fantasy baseball league?


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/7583267/hall-fame-catcher-gary-carter-dies-age-57

Gary Carter has died. RIP. 

Edit: Fixed link.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I heard that on the radio when I was stuck in traffic today. I didn't know he had brain cancer. Anyway RIP. He's the only EXPO in the HoF as far as I know.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

I heard in the middle of last year about this. It's sad to say but with that type of cancer the chances aren't good.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

The Cubs give up minor league prospect Chris Carpentor and a player to be named later for Theo Epstein. Reds named Johnny Cueto the opening day started. Sensation Aroldis Chapman will be moved to the starting rotation also. Top three guys for Cinci' are Cueto, Latos, Chapman. Not too shabby on paper.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The big news of the day is obviously MANRAM.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JM said:


> The big news of the day is obviously MANRAM.


I wonder if he can stay off the juice. Looks like he has to serve a 50 game suspension first.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Can't really blame Oakland for biting. It's a no lose situation for them. He's making essentially minimum salary and they don't have to decide anything with him for 50 game. Best case scenario he returns somewhat to form and is a solid bat for them. Not so bad scenario they're outfield plays will to start the year and they don't need him.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd expect Manny would be playing DH anyway when he returns, not sure who their DH is right now anyway, but if he can give them solid at bats, and clutch hits like he can, and stay far from the outfield, then it helps them a lot. I still don't really see them challenging for a playoff spot though, as Texas is still good, and LA is going to be far better then it was last year obviously.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I suspect Manny is working for the Gov and trying to find Bond's old contacts :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

X-Spot said:


> I'd expect Manny would be playing DH anyway when he returns, not sure who their DH is right now anyway, but if he can give them solid at bats, and clutch hits like he can, and stay far from the outfield, then it helps them a lot. I still don't really see them challenging for a playoff spot though, as Texas is still good, and LA is going to be far better then it was last year obviously.


Nothing is ever completely obvious in baseball .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*looks like Braun's suspension is overturned by baseball arbitrators 





(CNN) -- A baseball arbitration board has thrown out the 50-game suspension handed down to Milwaukee Brewers outfielder Ryan Braun after the 2011 National League MVP challenged the results of a December drug test.

Thursday's decision marks the first successful appeal of a suspension under Major League Baseball's anti-drug policy. Braun hailed it as "the the first step in restoring my good name and reputation," but Major League Baseball said it "vehemently disagrees" with Thursday's decision.

The 28-year-old Braun led the Brewers to its first division title in three decades with a .332 batting average, 33 home runs and 111 runs batted in during the 2011 season. But he was slapped with the suspension in December after a drug test that the sports network ESPN, citing unidentified sources, said showed high levels of testosterone.

Braun said there were "highly unusual circumstances" that would show his innocence. The arbitration panel apparently agreed, voting 2-1 to overturn the suspension, according to the MLB Players Association.

In a brief statement, the players' union said the result would not be made public normally -- but all parties agreed to release the decision "given the particulars of this case."

With baseball teams heading for spring training, Braun said in a written statement that he was "very pleased and relieved by today's decision."

"I have been an open book, willing to share details from every aspect of my life as part of this investigation, because I have nothing to hide. I have passed over 25 drug tests in my career, including at least three in the past year," he said. He thanked the Brewers, fellow players and fans "who stuck by me and did not rush to judgment."

"This is not just about one person, but about all current and future players, and thankfully, today the process worked," Braun said.

MLB said drug testing is "essential to the integrity of our game," and that league officials "will exhaust all avenues in pursuit of the appropriate discipline" when a player tests positive for banned substances.

A third-party review is part of the process, Rob Manfred, MLB's executive vice president for labor relations, said in a statement on the Braun decision, and the leagues "have always respected that process."

However, he added, "Major League Baseball vehemently disagrees with the decision rendered today" by the panel, led by arbitrator Shyam Das.

Click to expand...

http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/23/sport/braun-drugs/index.html
*


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

I think Ryan Braun has gotten away with one here. I read that the reason this was overturned was due to how the sample was stored and not necessarily the results of the test.:side: I don't really care regardless. I'm not a Brewers fan and I thin the truth about this will come out eventually.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

His image will suffer regardless so either way he loses in some form or another. It's not like anyone's going to complete forget. It seems like a bunch of technicalities are being played here.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

It'll suffer a bit but there's several factors to it. 

1. He plays in Milwaukee which is not a big market baseball wise.

2. He's been generally considered a nice guy which won't cause fans and media to hound him.

3. He's one of those guys you wouldn't suspect. I don't think anyone beforehand thought Braun was or looked like a steroid user. 

4. I think the fans and media are honestly too burned out by the steroid talk of the past 6-7 years to really care.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Yanks are silently stacked this year. Can't wait to see Pineda pitch. Apparently Braun failed the test because he has herpes and was on a steroid for it lol.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL if that's true. Maybe that's why he's been so defensive denying it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That was nothing more than a rumour with no legitimate source as far as I know.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Just watched Braun's press conference and loved it. I absolutely believe the guy in alot of ways. They absolutely fucked up with his test sample.*


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if the playoff and league changes happen this year or next? I don't mind the idea of a wildcard playoff since there really hasn't been a disadvantage between wildcard winners and division winners. The Astros moving to the AL and interleague everyday is just plain stupid though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I believe the league changes are next season not this season, and the wildcard playoff begins this season. That's just from memory though, I may be incorrect.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

I read the Astros move was part of their sale to new ownership by MLB. That's really dumb imo and an indication why Bud Selig needs to go among many other things. The guy despite saying he's a traditionalist has made a ton of pointless changes to MLB.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ryan Zimmerman and the Nationals reach a 6 year, $100 million contract extension with a no trade clause.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

He's definitely not worth that money. I'd take David Wright over Ryan Zimmerman. The Nationals are going to hamper themselves with these huge contracts for above average players.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

If he can get his numbers back to those of 3 seasons ago, he'll validate it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not a fan of that contract, I think they overpaid him but maybe like WWF said he'll prove to be worth the money.

What's the official day that the season starts?


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopefully, he's been pretty injury prone at a relatively young age. I thought he was older until I looked it up. David Wright is better offensively but Zimmerman definitely plays better defense and hits for good average.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I hope he stays healthy too. I'm a fan of his. The Nats have a lot of potential to be great, as long as things go their way (Werth getting back into form, Harper panning out, Zimmerman and Strasburg staying healthy, etc...). That's a lot, though. 

Their rotation is pretty damn good as well, with Strasburgh/Zimmermann/Jackson/Gio as a strong top four.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone but the Phillies tbh. The Nats/Expos haven't made the playoffs in almost 30 years. I know the Mets are going nowhere. I'm wishing Bud Selig had balls and would take the team from Fred Wilpon. Their situation is screwed up worse than the Dodgers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Arrived in the mail today. Makes me excited for the season.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

A lot of teams going back to classic looks this season. That includes the Mets, Blue Jays, Orioles, Astros, Braves, and White Sox among others. The Blue Jays went from one of the worst looking teams to the best.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bogey are you interested in joining the WF fantasy baseball league? Check out the fantasy thread if you are.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JM said:


> Arrived in the mail today. Makes me excited for the season.


That is very nice, got my Angel's jersey the other day. Cant wait for the season to start.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*btw here's the urine collectors response to what Braun said. 




By DREW OLSON
[email protected]

Dino Larenzi, Jr., who collected the urine specimen for Ryan Braun's infamous drug test, issued a statement through his attorney on Tuesday afternoon. Here is the text of the statement: 

"On February 24th, Ryan Braun stated during his press conference that "there were a lot of things that we learned about the collector, about the collection process, about the way that the entire thing worked that made us very concerned and very suspicious about what could have actually happened." Shortly thereafter, someone who had intimate knowledge of the facts of this case released my name to the media. I am issuing this statement to set the record straight.

"I am a 1983 graduate of the University of Wisconsin and have received Master Degrees from the University of North Carolina and Loyola University of Chicago. My full-time job is the director of rehabilitation services at a health care facility. In the past, I have worked as a teacher and an athletic trainer, including performing volunteer work with Olympic athletes.

"I am a member of both the National Athletic Trainers' Association and the Wisconsin Athletic Trainers' Association.

"I have been a drug collector for Comprehensive Drug Testing since 2005 and have been performing collections for Major League Baseball's Joint Drug Prevention and Treatment Program since that time. I have performed over 600 collections for MLB and also have performed collections for other professional sports leagues. I have performed post-season collections for MLB in four separate seasons involving five different clubs.

"On October 1, 2011, I collected samples from Mr. Braun and two other players. The CDT collection team for that day, in addition to me, included three chaperones and a CDT coordinator. One of the chaperones was my son, Anthony. Chaperones do not have any role in the actual collection process, but rather escort the player to the collection area.

"I followed the same procedure in collecting Mr. Braun's sample as I did in the hundreds of other samples I collected under the Program. I sealed the bottles containing Mr. Braun's A and B samples with specially-numbered, tamper-resistant seals, and Mr. Braun signed a form signifying, among other things, that the specimens were capped and sealed in his presence and that the specimen identification numbers on the top of the form matched those on the seals.

"I placed the two bottles containing Mr. Braun's samples in a plastic bag and sealed the bag. I then placed the sealed bag in a standard cardboard Specimen Box which I also sealed with a tamper-resistant, correspondingly-numbered seal placed over the box opening. I then placed Mr. Braun's Specimen Box, and the Specimen Boxes containing the samples of the two other players, in a Federal Express Clinic Pack.

"None of the sealed Specimen Boxes identified the players. I completed my collections at Miller Park at approximately 5:00 p.m. Given the lateness of the hour that I completed my collections, there was no FedEx office located within 50 miles of Miller Park that would ship packages that day or Sunday.

"Therefore, the earliest that the specimens could be shipped was Monday, October 3. In that circumstance, CDT has instructed collectors since I began in 2005 that they should safeguard the samples in their homes until FedEx is able to immediately ship the sample to the laboratory, rather than having the samples sit for one day or more at a local FedEx office. The protocol has been in place since 2005 when I started with CDT and there have been other occasions when I have had to store samples in my home for at least one day, all without incident.

"The FedEx Clinic Pack containing Mr. Braun's samples never left my custody. Consistent with CDT's instructions, I brought the FedEx Clinic Pack containing the samples to my home.

"Immediately upon arriving home, I placed the FedEx Clinic Pack in a Rubbermaid container in my office which is located in my basement. My basement office is sufficiently cool to store urine samples.

"No one other than my wife was in my home during the period in which the samples were stored. The sealed Specimen Boxes were not removed from the FedEx Clinic Pack during the entire period in which they were in my home.

"On Monday, October 3, I delivered the FedEx Clinic Pack containing Mr. Braun's Specimen Box to a FedEx office for delivery to the laboratory on Tuesday, October 4. At no point did I tamper in any way with the samples. It is my understanding that the samples were received at the laboratory with all tamper-resistant seals intact.

"This situation has caused great emotional distress for me and my family. I have worked hard my entire life, have performed my job duties with integrity and professionalism, and have done so with respect to this matter and all other collections in which I have participated.

"Neither I nor members of my family will make any further public comments on this matter. I request that members of the media, and baseball fans, whatever their views on this matter, respect our privacy. And I would like to sincerely thank my family and friends for their overwhelming support through this difficult time. Any future inquiries should be directed to my attorney Boyd Johnson of Wilmer Cutler Pickering Hale and Dorr LLP."

Click to expand...

http://www.espnmilwaukee.com/common/more.php?m=49&post_id=7037
*


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

That's alot of writing about what a man did with another man's urine. The guy screwed up plain and simple.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Screwed up? I don't know where that happened. Sounded like he followed protocol. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

bobby valentine is trying to become the next rex ryan :lmao

hes trying to take shots at jeter and a-rod. 

Jeters legacy = 5 championships

valentines legacy - wearing a fake mustache to sneak into the dugout


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

He's wrong about Jeter but right about A-Rod. Alex Rodriguez was a wuss in that fight and should've just taken his base. I like it honestly. Baseball needs a manager other than Ozzie Guillen to talk shit. It'll also spice up the Yankees/Red Sox rivalry which has been pretty boring the past couple of years.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

who gives a shit about a fight that happened 8 years ago? nobody does.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ryan&Ventura > Pedro&Zimmerman


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't, but again the talk will hopefully stoke some genuine heat and excitement back in baseball. None of the rivalries in MLB have the genuine dislike and hate like the ones from the 60's, 70's, and 80's. If there's anything to antagonize the Yankees for, it's for signing Alex Rodriguez to that ridiculous contract.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Ryan&Ventura > Pedro&Zimmerman


Ryan could still kick Ventura's ass. Pedro's too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think the NL East will be a hot bed of rivalry the next couple years, nothing stokes rivalry better than the most competitive division in baseball. Look at the AL East of late.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Red Sox will rue the day they got rid of Francona for Valentine. That was a terrible, terrible decision. Sox won't win another WS for another 100 years or so.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The Red Sox will rue the day they got rid of Francona for Valentine. That was a terrible, terrible decision. Sox won't win another WS for another 100 years or so.


*And deservedly so. *


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I think the NL East will be a hot bed of rivalry the next couple years, nothing stokes rivalry better than the most competitive division in baseball. Look at the AL East of late.


It could be. Too bad my Mets will be cellar dwellers.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

bobby valentine is such a joke


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Finally some baseball tomorrow. It may be the Yankees but god I've missed baseball.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What do people think of this video?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I like how there hyping the shit out of the season with there little music video haha.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

I remember the Knicks used that song like last year when they traded for Carmelo.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Who cares about the Jays? They'll still finish fourth in the AL East.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone watch some games today? Angels got off to a great start, Pujols seem to have fun out there today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

> Salvador Perez suffered a knee injury while warming up Jonathan Sanchez in the bullpen Tuesday, Bob Dutton of the Kansas City Star reports.
> 
> *Spin:* No word yet on the severity of the injury, so consider Perez day-to-day for now.


Not exactly sure what could have happened...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If I remember right, my Giants fan buddies always said Sanchez had control issues, so could have gotten hurt over reaching for a ball outside or something.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Probably should have considered just letting the ball go by. Wild pitches don't count in the bullpen!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

He has to practice blocking wild pitches, he doesn't have the greatest rotation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He has torn cartilage and needs surgery. BIG BLOW.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Just for the hell of it, here are my predictions:



> *AL EAST:*
> 1st - Tampa Bay
> 2nd - NY Yankees
> 3rd - Toronto Blue Jays
> ...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Who do you have as the Wild cards?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

JM said:


> Who do you have as the Wild cards?


AL: New York Yankees and Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim
NL: Miami Marlins and Atlanta Braves

EDIT:

I actually really like the Blue Jays' roster this year. They have a good chance to be 10 games over .500.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Their bullpen should be MUCH better.

Going to need Rasmus not to suck and EE to play as well as he did last year. Among other things. Looking better than they have in a few years anyway.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm excited for the Diamondbacks this year. The Reds as well.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

JM said:


> Their bullpen should be MUCH better.
> 
> Going to need Rasmus not to suck and EE to play as well as he did last year. Among other things. Looking better than they have in a few years anyway.


They built their team the right way. Too bad Kyle Drabek didn't pay off.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He's only 24, still a chance.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Baseball Thread!*

So excited for baseball, anyone else? And who are you pulling for this year?, any predictions?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't wait. It's my favorite sport by far. I see the Reds, Marlins, and Nationals all exceeding expectations. Tampa Bay to win 98-102 games. And Kansas City actually having a fight for the second spot in the AL Central. Year of the unheralded franchises that have dealt with misery and a horrible reputation lately.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BLUE JAYS. I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pumped for 4th place?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

They'll be better than the O's and Red Sox. SRS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, maybe the Sox. I don't see them being great. Good, not great.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

No news on Miguel Cabrera yet...This has to mean it's not good news..If X-Rays were negative, that would be known by now


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

There's a reason they play the games, young WWF.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Chipper Jones will be retiring at the end of this season. Sad day for Braves fans, even if it was kinda obvious it was coming soon.

Guess I know at least one game I'll be attending this year. I was at Bobby Cox's last game at Turner Field, I'll have to be at Chipper's too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Should have retired years ago.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

He was still pretty productive last year in his limited time on the field. Chipper is one of my all-time favorite players.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I was just looking at his career stats to see how many years ago he hit over 360. 3 years ago now. I've never really watched Chipper at any point in the last 3 years and thought that he couldn't still compete and be a difference maker at the major league level. Still has one of, if not the nicest swing in all of baseball. 

I also found it quite interesting that he's driven in and scored the identical number of runs in his career.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Brett Jackson and RIZZO were optioned down to AAA. Can't wait until we trade Byrd and call Jackson up. Kid will be a stud. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Marlins sorry ass home run structure in action :|


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao that thing goes off when they hit a homer? Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

thats just awful lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How cute.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Totally getting up at 5:10am tomorrow to watch Mariners/A's.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Magic Johnson and a group of owners purchased the Dodgers for $2 BILLION.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why is the Mariners/A's game on so early?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CUZ IT'S IN JAPAN *****


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I can see you're excited.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I am indeed. I remember watching the Red Sox/A's play from Japan in 2008 as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Having them play the first regular season game today while every other team is still playing meaningless Spring games is pretty stupid, man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What's the crowd like for Ichiro? And Kurt Suzuki I suppose.

@WwF: they have to have the games this early to allow for adequite travel and readjustment time. Its good marketing for the league, I'm all for it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

He was well received and also...


> The capacity crowd of 44,227 a sea of flashbulbs during his every at-bat, Japan’s greatest baseball export thrilled his countrymen with a four-hit night, only the second such performance in an Opening Day game in Mariners history, as Seattle extended its streak of Opening Day wins to six, a franchise record, and the longest such streak in the major leagues.


Good day for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jamie Moyer :shocked:.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

So yeah....MLB season in full swing next week......SO FUCKING EXCITED!!!! Will there be an official sticky thread?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Probably. I'll leave that up to da BOSS.

Really want to see how Yu Darvish does.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

ugh @ Detroit

Royals gonna be good this year tho for sure.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Royals will win the Central with that stud OF this year, eh GA?









Damon, Beltran, Dye for those who can't place the faces.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Why is beltran's hand on dye's ass.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I don't know, but Dye seems to be fine with that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe he asked him to pick his wedgie.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I used to be a big MLB fan, it was my 2nd favorite sport after the NBA but I haven't really followed it that much in recent seasons but the 2011 postseason renewed my interest in baseball. I plan to pay more attention to it and watch more games this season, even bought MLB 12 the Show...my first baseball game since MLB 2K6.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Man, I don't think I've had a MLB baseball game since like the Sega. Marlins offseason makes me pay more attention this year, though i was planning on taking a while off. They'll be far too combustible not to watch. Even if the team sucks, they'll be that much more fun to watch them implode. Ozzie! Ozzie! Ozzie!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> I used to be a big MLB fan, it was my 2nd favorite sport after the NBA but I haven't really followed it that much in recent seasons but the 2011 postseason renewed my interest in baseball. I plan to pay more attention to it and watch more games this season, even bought MLB 12 the Show...my first baseball game since MLB 2K6.


Reminds me that mlb 2k12 just came out, gonna have to buy it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dez Jennings with 3 HR today, including a Grand Slam. :kobe3


----------



## dmanballplayer23 (Apr 2, 2012)

JM said:


> Jamie Moyer :shocked:.



Unbelievable what he is doing at his age


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Votto & Reds reach 10 year 225 million dollar deal.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

DubC said:


> Reminds me that mlb 2k12 just came out, gonna have to buy it.


You must only have a 360 because MLB 12 shits all over that game. MLB 2k12 is literally the worst game I've ever played. It just seemed like the developers where out to get a quick buck and didn't bother actually making the game good and fixing the problems that the series has had for years. It looks like a damn ps2 game. Actually, MLB the show 09 on PS2 looks and plays better than 2k12. I would hold out on buying that piece of crap at full price if I where you. I wouldn't pay five bucks steaming pile of shit game.This might sound harsh but it's that bad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Father Flex said:


> Votto & Reds reach 10 year 225 million dollar deal.


:lmao Talk about overpay. He's no Pujols, Fielder, or A-Rod.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

A-Rod? He's definitely better than Rodriguez at this point in his career. I'd probably take him over Fielder, as well.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Fielder has had the more accomplished and decorated career. Votto is better now and moving forward.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's a Gold Glove winning 1st baseman while Fielder is one of the worst at it in the Bigs, too. That's huge.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

1st base is the least important defensive position. 

With that being said, Votto > Fielder, and that's coming from a Tigers fan.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

7 1/2 hours away from the first game in the US and 25 1/2 hours away from the best 3-4 combo and the reigning MVP and Cy Young making their debut...

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I would take Votto over Fielder definitely.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't like Miami's new stadium. They're gonna have decent attendance this year I think but lol next year it's gonna be the shits.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Depends on how they do I think. I personally think they are being immensely over hyped and overrated so it wouldn't surprise me at all if attendance plummets next year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Missed the game last night because of school and other priorities but can't wait for this afternoon. Phillies/Pittsburg on ESPN DOS, BOSOX/Tigers on ESPN, and CUBS/Strasburg. I'm drooling.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

JM said:


> Depends on how they do I think. I personally think they are being immensely over hyped and overrated so it wouldn't surprise me at all if attendance plummets next year.


WE GOT POWER BATS!!!!... in Petco


----------

